# Gardeners!



## Tin Pot (17 Aug 2017)

A year on, my front garden is worse than it was.

The sorry tale here:
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/gardeners.201539/

So I've bought a rose bush, a thing with long leaves and some other bits and bobs to plant, but I'm sick of the "scrubland chic" I've developed and want to pour stones all over it until it goes away...so: what gravel do I buy?

http://www.homebase.co.uk/en/homebaseuk/rhs-horticultural-washed-gravel---handy-pack-372917

To cover this blighted landscape:







I've also destroyed This Monster, but what in the name of all things holy do I do with the hundreds of cubic metres of branches and leaves now?










Look I have a shed!

Also, neighbours!


----------



## vickster (17 Aug 2017)

Chop it smaller, take to tip. The most tedious part of gardening.
(I pay for the big shrubs to be dealt with, the rubbish is then chipped by the pros and they dispose of it)


----------



## Tin Pot (17 Aug 2017)

vickster said:


> Chop it smaller, take to tip. The most tedious part of gardening.
> (I pay for the big shrubs to be dealt with, the rubbish is then chipped by the pros and they dispose of it)



Yeah, so my wife is a bit angry with the state of her car after just six bags of the stuff.

My composter is full of grass already, but I could get another - do laurel leaves compost well?

The branches I could dry out for tinder next year?


----------



## vickster (17 Aug 2017)

Bag it up better and clean the car afterwards? Use your car?

No idea if it composts, I'd get rid to the tip, let them do the composting


----------



## Heltor Chasca (17 Aug 2017)

Pay a gardener to do a blitz once or twice a year. Well worth the money. Laurel won't compost and if you burn it, your neighbour's will die from the toxic, white smoke. 

With gravel, choose the smoothest, flint-like aggregate. Anything like Cotswold gravel just greens up in a year and looks pants. Algae doesn't take to flint as well.


----------



## Tin Pot (17 Aug 2017)

Ok.

Any thoughts on the gravel?


----------



## Tin Pot (17 Aug 2017)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Pay a gardener to do a blitz once or twice a year. Well worth the money.
> 
> With gravel, choose the smoothest, flint-like aggregate. Anything like Cotswold gravel just greens up in a year and looks pants. Algae doesn't take to flint as well.



Is horticultural alpine gravel the former or the latter?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (17 Aug 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Is horticultural alpine gravel the former or the latter?



Neither. The former and latter are path/drive aggregates. Alpine gravel/grit is usually sold in small amounts for staging, pots, planters and parts of rockeries. Alpine plants need quick draining substrate. 1 bulk bag of aggregate (850kg) will cover about 14m2 btw.

Also it occurs in large amounts on alpine MTB trails. Gawd knows who bothered to carry it up there.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (17 Aug 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Ok.
> 
> Any thoughts on the gravel?



Yes. Go for a flint in 20/40mm flavour for the reasons above, but also any sort of 'pea' gravel will make ideal cat litter as @User13710 says.


----------



## mjr (17 Aug 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Yeah, so my wife is a bit angry with the state of her car after just six bags of the stuff.
> 
> My composter is full of grass already, but I could get another - do laurel leaves compost well?


Nope. The leaves gum up some garden shredders too. Line the car with plastic sheeting and use rubble bags instead of the thin shoot they sell as "garden waste bags" - the bags are probably much more evil to make, but they're smaller/easier-to-carry, they tip out more easily (no farking handles and folds) and tear less easily so with a bit of care you'll still be using them for next year's prunings, whereas garden ones are unlikely to survive one trip. Then clean the car properly or pay someone to.

If you're going to keep the garden tidy little-and-often, renting a garden waste bin saves a lot of time, if a local council or social enterprise offers such things.


Tin Pot said:


> The branches I could dry out for tinder next year?


Yeah - I need to sort my woodshed out  Alternatively, strip the leaves and shred them and they'll take up much less space for transport. Some nutter on freecycle may even want to collect them for something.


----------



## Tin Pot (17 Aug 2017)

Mmm, I'm more of a "tidy up the garden twice a year type" maybe mow the lawn if the kids are disappearing, kind of guy. In other words, annoying to all Gardeners.

The proper reusable refuse sacks is a good idea.

So 20/40mm pebbles for the beds - I'm not laying a membrane though. Nothing new grows on this blighted soil anyway.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (17 Aug 2017)




----------



## Alex H (17 Aug 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> So 20/40mm pebbles for the beds - I'm not laying a membrane though. Nothing new grows on this blighted soil anyway.



I'm willing to bet weeds will, membrane or not


----------



## Tin Pot (17 Aug 2017)

£140 for a bunch of stones seems pricey to me, but then I think stones are free.

http://www.diy.com/departments/bq-green-monmouth-decorative-stone/261212_BQ.prd

If I order now, will arrive tomorrow, covers 9m2...


----------



## fixedfixer (17 Aug 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> ........do laurel leaves compost well?



Not in my experience. I have a laurel that the previous owner planted. It just takes over. I've chopped it down with a chainsaw and have covered the stump. I also had two mega bonfires over it. But the damn thing still grows each year. Hope you manage to sort it.


----------



## fixedfixer (17 Aug 2017)

You'll see stones advertised for free on Gumtree when people want them taken away. Not much help as it doesn't sound like you have a 'tip trailer'. Maybe a couple of beers for help from a friend with a trailer?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (17 Aug 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> ...I'm not laying a membrane though. Nothing new grows on this blighted soil anyway.



It will now! You jinxed it.

Don't be tight and lazy! Lay a membrane and it'll save you in the long term. Trust me, I'm an African.

EDIT: In time the aggregated will mix with the soil and look awful. No half jobs. Darwin's earthworm and rock experiment demonstrates this perfectly.


----------



## Tin Pot (17 Aug 2017)

Bugger. They lied about next day delivery order before 12.

Maybe a local independent shop will do something.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Aug 2017)

I'd put bark chip down rather than stones. I'd also take the laurel stump out myself rather than pay someone to do it.


----------



## PK99 (17 Aug 2017)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Yes. Go for a flint in 20/40mm flavour for the reasons above, but also any sort of 'pea' gravel will make ideal cat litter as @User13710 says.




you got there before me...

Also, to suppress weeds. Either lay 2 inches over a woven weeds barrier (available on rolls to cut to size at garden center) or if you want to plant in the gravel, dig out and lay a 4 inch thick layer. that will keep weeds at bay but not isolate the soil from replenishing with organic matter - leave the autumn leaves in place and the worms will drag them underground.


----------



## mjr (17 Aug 2017)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Don't be tight and lazy! Lay a membrane and it'll save you in the long term. Trust me, I'm an African.
> 
> EDIT: In time the aggregated will mix with the soil and look awful. No half jobs. Darwin's earthworm and rock experiment demonstrates this perfectly.


All membranes do is delay most of the inevitable weeding a few years (if you're lucky and have picked a good one). Even with completely evil builder's plastic sheet (as someone has used under part of my stone), some weeds will shoot astonishing distances horizontally to get through the overlap and find the sun (cypress spurge is one local curse that does it).

Where different membranes have been used (now all long under the earth raised up by worms), the weeds merely come through at different rates now. Some mix of weeding, raking and chemical warfare (if you're into such things) will be needed forevermore IMO. Unless it needs to support heavy traffic (which will keep most weeds down) is it kinder than putting it to grass, thyme or similar? I'm not sure.


----------



## Tin Pot (17 Aug 2017)

mjr said:


> All membranes do is delay most of the inevitable weeding a few years (if you're lucky and have picked a good one). Even with completely evil builder's plastic sheet (as someone has used under part of my stone), some weeds will shoot astonishing distances horizontally to get through the overlap and find the sun (cypress spurge is one local curse that does it).
> 
> Where different membranes have been used (now all long under the earth raised up by worms), the weeds merely come through at different rates now. Some mix of weeding, raking and chemical warfare (if you're into such things) will be needed forevermore IMO. Unless it needs to support heavy traffic (which will keep most weeds down) is it kinder than putting it to grass, thyme or similar? I'm not sure.



Are you suggesting turfing it or planting thyme instead?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (17 Aug 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'd put bark chip down rather than stones. I'd also take the laurel stump out myself rather than pay someone to do it.



And if you get the laurel stump out yourself, you have an honoury and instant job down here with me in Somerset.


----------



## Tin Pot (17 Aug 2017)

Heltor Chasca said:


> And if you get the laurel stump out yourself, you have an honoury and instant job down here with me in Somerset.



Not looking to remove it, was just going to let it sprout small and chop back occasionally.

If I remove it, I'll have to replace it with something - more work, not less!


----------



## mjr (17 Aug 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Are you suggesting turfing it or planting thyme instead?


I don't know. Probably not turf as then you'll have to mow it and pick grass out of the paving in the bottom of the shot! I guess I'm ranting and wondering if anyone has experience with something that works better than the expensive slate that I've used most recently. I guess I'd use slate for your problem patch, but I expect it'll last three years tops before you have to start weeding again.

I find gardening rather annoying when stuff I want to grow dies and stuff I want to eradicate keeps growing back


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Aug 2017)

20mm pink grey grannit on typar pro sheet..
Cats don't tend to like granite


----------



## Tin Pot (17 Aug 2017)

Maybe I could strip all the laurel leaves and use them to hide the scrubland...? 

Could work to make it presentable during the BBQ on Saturday anyway.


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Aug 2017)

If you want something easy, gives a lot of repeat of flower, doesn't take over and will recover from a haircut might I suggest to sir...

http://www.davidaustinroses.co.uk/type/shrub-roses/ground-cover-roses

I would suggest digging in some well rotted organic matter.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (17 Aug 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> ... during the BBQ on Saturday anyway.



Which we are all invited to


----------



## Tin Pot (17 Aug 2017)

I think just raking it transformed it. Stuck a few plants in.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (17 Aug 2017)

Let us know their progress. Particularly the palm. Thanks.


----------



## Tin Pot (18 Aug 2017)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Let us know their progress. Particularly the palm. Thanks.



It's going to die, they all are. I'm giving it about two weeks and a 1 in 10 that anything at all survives...


----------



## Tin Pot (24 Sep 2017)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Let us know their progress. Particularly the palm. Thanks.


Well they're not all dead yet, which is a minor victory.

The palm looks fine but the roots have become exposed:





I dead headed the rose bush a few weeks ago, no new flowers and it looks like it has some kind of disease, black spot?





I can't remember what this is, but it looks the same as it went in, apart from near the base:




The local fauna seem to have decided this watchamacallit it an elevated toilet:





But the pansises and violas have done well against a north facing wall:


----------



## Heltor Chasca (24 Sep 2017)

I would replant the palm. I'm not doing it as I'm alergic to the spines. The bay with die back on the leaves will be fine. Tough as old boots.

Roses always look miz to me unless in full sun, out of the wind, in free draining soil, fed continuously, no moisture on the leaves etc etc etc. Fussy things especially in our warm, wet climate.


----------



## Tin Pot (24 Sep 2017)

Okay I'll replant the palm.

Think Ill re pot the cypress thing as well and move it out to the back.

I've follow monty don on planting layers of bulbs this morning, daffs, tulips, capped with violas or pansies (I can't tell the difference)

And moved the heathers to larger pots with compost and ash.

Trying to nurse a hydrangea back to health too.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (24 Sep 2017)

Oooh! Get a bread knife and cut 10mm verticals slits every 10-20mm into the root ball of the cypres. It is pot bound.


----------



## Tin Pot (24 Sep 2017)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Oooh! Get a bread knife and cut 10mm verticals slits every 10-20mm into the root ball of the cypres. It is pot bound.


That's one of the heathers, I scraped lines into it with a trowel.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (24 Sep 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> That's one of the heathers, I scraped lines into it with a trowel.



Oh! Ok. Make sure the roots are actually severed, not just lines. It stimulates lateral root growth AWAY from the pot bound roots.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Sep 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> I've follow monty don on planting layers of bulbs this morning, daffs, tulips, capped with violas or pansies (I can't tell the difference)



Violas have the smaller flowers and are much better value for money in terms of flowering performance, colour range and overall growth. You have Viola in the terracotta container photograph posted earlier.

Don't bother with so called winter flowering pansy always chose viola. They will give much more colour through the winter and begin flowering earlier in spring - I'm a retired sales manager for a major bedding plant producer.


----------



## mjr (2 Nov 2017)

PaulSB said:


> Don't bother with so called winter flowering pansy always chose viola. They will give much more colour through the winter and begin flowering earlier in spring - I'm a retired sales manager for a major bedding plant producer.


I'd make sure you like them because the seeding varieties (particularly dog violet, the county flower of Lincolnshire, which basically grows as a weed here) will spread, even from pots into nearby gravel paths, so you might never get rid of them.


----------



## keithmac (2 Nov 2017)

I dug our Laurel out after putting up with it for years, was a nightmare but satisfying at the same time!.

Picture doesn't do it justice, it was 7ft tall and same across at one point, couldn't kill it off..


----------



## Tin Pot (2 Nov 2017)

mjr said:


> I'd make sure you like them because the seeding varieties (particularly dog violet, the county flower of Lincolnshire, which basically grows as a weed here) will spread, even from pots into nearby gravel paths, so you might never get rid of them.


Funnily enough I just posted on gardenersworld about the seeds from the violas and pansies.

I'm not sure whether to collect the seed pods or let them fall where they are.


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Nov 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Funnily enough I just posted on gardenersworld about the seeds from the violas and pansies.
> 
> I'm not sure whether to collect the seed pods or let them fall where they are.


Let them fall.


----------



## Tin Pot (24 Mar 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> I've follow monty don on planting layers of bulbs this morning, daffs, tulips, capped with violas or pansies (I can't tell the difference)
> 
> Trying to nurse a hydrangea back to health too.
> View attachment 375124
> ...



So the bulbs have come up lovely, but droopy.
Honestly I though the tulips would come up later in the year.

Is this the snow weighing on them last week and/or is there anything I can do?






The hydrangea looks to be sprouting - should I cut back the brown bits above the sprouting bits?






Cheers.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (24 Mar 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> So the bulbs have come up lovely, but droopy.
> Honestly I though the tulips would come up later in the year.
> 
> Is this the snow weighing on them last week and/or is there anything I can do?
> ...


u

A bit of droop eh? C’est la vie I’m afraid. Water might help them be a bit more turgid. Or Dead head, use in the house and let the upright ones steal the show.

Hydrangea: cut out the dead wood to about 10mm above the first green bud bud. Ok bud? It won’t make a massive difference, but snip at 45 degree angle as a minimal measure to rot/water getting into the stem.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Mar 2018)

Spent 4 hours scarifying and aerating the lawn today. I there’s another 6-7 hours to go. 

One of those jobs when you think before beginning I’ll regret starting this. I was right.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (24 Mar 2018)

I quite like scarifying, I love the amount of stuff it gets up. I pile it onto a tarpaulin, then pack into bins to remove. The area looks grotty for a couple of weeks, but I imagine the grass saying "thankyou I can breathe". 
What I didn't like was getting bitten by all the flies/ mozzies I disturbed when scarifying.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (24 Mar 2018)

There is a recent debate that exists on a GQT podcast that argues scarifying is a waste of effort and could be one of those things we could forget about. I may experiment with a couple of clients’ lawns. I hate doing it, but it pays the bills.

Aerating and helping drain the lawn is of considerable benefit. Especially because all the little plugs are very fertile. 

In a past life of mine (Africa) lawns were top dressed with tobacco sweepings (leftovers and dust from the auction floors and cigarette factories) Staggering results. I wish there was a similar product here in the U.K.


----------



## User16390 (24 Mar 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> There is a recent debate that exists on a GQT podcast that argues scarifying is a waste of effort and could be one of those things we could forget about. I may experiment with a couple of clients’ lawns. I hate doing it, but it pays the bills.
> 
> Aerating and helping drain the lawn is of considerable benefit. Especially because all the little plugs are very fertile.
> 
> In a past life of mine (Africa) lawns were top dressed with tobacco sweepings (leftovers and dust from the auction floors and cigarette factories) Staggering results. I wish there was a similar product here in the U.K.



Years ago I and a colleague had to look after three bowling greens on our contract area, when the season finished we had to scarify, spike or hollow core tine then top dress, which was a pain as the only access to one of the greens was through a narrow gate so you had to barrow it in. Then spraying for diseases such as Fusarium Patch kept us really busy. Still like you said it paid the bills


----------



## Tin Pot (24 Mar 2018)

Do some people only plant bulbs?

I’m really impressed with how strong and sturdy they look (apart from the potted ones).

Violas and dahlias are a bit wimpy by comparison.

Can you just keep swapping them out so you get spring, summer and autumn sorted? Then bare over winter.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (24 Mar 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> Do some people only plant bulbs?
> 
> I’m really impressed with how strong and sturdy they look (apart from the potted ones).
> 
> ...



You are getting this gardening gig aren’t you? Addictive. Good stuff.

Just plant out a variety of bulbs that will give you a show over a number of months. Dr Hessian’s Easy Plant Book for Bulbs will help. It also is dependant on when you plant. Some go in now. Some go in Autumn. Beware the deals in shops. Often that means you are too late. Bulbs are pretty easy otherwise. 

Get some lilies and crocosmia for reliable repetition and increase in plants.


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Mar 2018)

I repaired my raised beds today. Some of them I did repair properly, using 4x4 posts at the internal corner and some nice long screws.
Some, I have to admit I cowboyed them good and proper! I hope to get at least another year out of them until I completely redo the garden which I can't be arsed to do at the moment.

Mrs Dave did some much needed pruning. It's starting to look like a garden again.


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Mar 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> Do some people only plant bulbs?
> 
> I’m really impressed with how strong and sturdy they look (apart from the potted ones).
> 
> ...




Have you any dry, semi shady bits in the garden? There are some lovely cyclamen you can plant

https://www.rhs.org.uk/advice/profile?PID=589

Strictly speaking it's a corm, not a bulb...... but it does the same trick.


----------



## Tin Pot (24 Mar 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> Have you any dry, semi shady bits in the garden? There are some lovely cyclamen you can plant
> 
> https://www.rhs.org.uk/advice/profile?PID=589
> 
> Strictly speaking it's a corm, not a bulb...... but it does the same trick.



Yeah.

My back garden is south east facing, so one fence gets tonnes of sun - I’ve got grape vine planted there last autumn by the path. So the other side is just grass with trees of the neighbours over looking so it’s pretty shady there and NE facing. Wondering what to do - might put in an island border attached to the fence to break up the plain lawn, and seperate the play area/swings.


----------



## Tin Pot (24 Mar 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> You are getting this gardening gig aren’t you? Addictive. Good stuff.
> 
> Just plant out a variety of bulbs that will give you a show over a number of months. Dr Hessian’s Easy Plant Book for Bulbs will help. It also is dependant on when you plant. Some go in now. Some go in Autumn. Beware the deals in shops. Often that means you are too late. Bulbs are pretty easy otherwise.
> 
> Get some lilies and crocosmia for reliable repetition and increase in plants.



I’m trying to balance my life equally between family, cyber security, and ironman triathlon, all of which are stressful so gardening should be the low cost relaxation element.

My wife loves telling me how awful the garden looks since I started trying to fix it 

Is it this one?
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/09...sayon+bulb&dpPl=1&dpID=513YCG6JKML&ref=plSrch


----------



## Heltor Chasca (24 Mar 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> I’m trying to balance my life equally between family, cyber security, and ironman triathlon, all of which are stressful so gardening should be the low cost relaxation element.
> 
> My wife loves telling me how awful the garden looks since I started trying to fix it
> 
> ...



 Said like an expert. That’s the book


----------



## pjd57 (24 Mar 2018)

My garden is still a soggy mess.
Had a quick attempt at some tidying today , raked over the small patch I usually put potatoes in around now but think it's still far too wet to do anything with .

The grass is still waterlogged.
Hopefully a few dry days and I can give it all a tidy up.


----------



## steveindenmark (25 Mar 2018)

Its too cold and damp to be gardening in Denmark at the moment. But we got a few more bird boxes put up and birds are in them already. Bulbs are coming up all over and so Spring is not far away. It looks drab and dead out there but it will soon be full of colour.


----------



## Tin Pot (25 Mar 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Beware the deals in shops. Often that means you are too late. Bulbs are pretty easy otherwise.
> 
> Get some lilies and crocosmia for reliable repetition and increase in plants.



RHS sent this “offer” but seems a bit pricey compared to the prices of daffodil bulbs I got last autumn. £2-£3 per bulb, rather than £7 for a pot full.
https://www.rhsplants.co.uk/plants/_/vid.1799/canorder.1/
Is it a good deal?

Some of these grow 1.5m high apparently(!)


----------



## Heltor Chasca (25 Mar 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> RHS sent this “offer” but seems a bit pricey compared to the prices of daffodil bulbs I got last autumn. £2-£3 per bulb, rather than £7 for a pot full.
> https://www.rhsplants.co.uk/plants/_/vid.1799/canorder.1/
> Is it a good deal?
> 
> Some of these grow 1.5m high apparently(!)



Yes it’s steep. Big too. I’m yet to see those monsters and if it’s true, I wouldn’t plant in a windy place. Best planted in autumn for more of a chance of flowering. Of course if you have bought them, they are better off in the ground now rather than the shed. You will probably only get foliage. That said I did some for a client a couple of years ago and almost all flowered.


----------



## Tin Pot (3 Apr 2018)

I’ve been hassling the good folk of Gardeners World forum practically everyday but a few things I thought you lot might have a better answer for;

Wood chips surface. So I’m turning a corner of the garden into a seating area, adding shade with a fence otherwise things grow well there, do I need to mow it/dig it over/lay a membrane before I cover it in cherry laurel wood chip?





@Heltor Chasca 
My palm has started going brown just recently, maybe related to the snow, move it, feed it or just pray?


----------



## Tin Pot (3 Apr 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Oh! Ok. Make sure the roots are actually severed, not just lines. It stimulates lateral root growth AWAY from the pot bound roots.



I moved the heathers to a planter this evening, and the ones we talked about last year the roots had not grown out since September, the compost just fell away leaving the pot-bound shape from the previous pot.

They’ve lost their colour too and gone an off white, sort of orange colour. Not acid enough?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (3 Apr 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> I’ve been hassling the good folk of Gardeners World forum practically everyday but a few things I thought you lot might have a better answer for;
> 
> Wood chips surface. So I’m turning a corner of the garden into a seating area, adding shade with a fence otherwise things grow well there, do I need to mow it/dig it over/lay a membrane before I cover it in cherry laurel wood chip?
> View attachment 402888
> ...



Seating area: Go for it. No need to do anything except maybe at the edge where the fence is. Grass will grow round the edge of the membrane. Use a decent one like Plantex. The rest degrade too quickly.

Palm: Doesn't look that bad. Seen much worse from wind damage. Leave it if possible and don’t feed. One of my gardens has has two die because of cold this year. Once new growth from the middle has established and there is enough foliage to support the root stock you can cut these out. But don’t do it for many months yet. The plant needs to photosynthesise.


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Apr 2018)

@Tin Pot give your heathers some ericaceous compost. A good thing to do with the heather is to plant it deep, like bury the bottom half of the top growth. It'll make new roots and give the plant some vigour.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Apr 2018)

@Tin Pot re your seating area personally I would make sure strong growing perennial weed like docks or dandelions are physically removed. These can push through the strongest membrane. I would also level it and firm by treading over as low spots could gather water and get very squelchy.

If possible get Mypex as your membrane. This is the product used by commercial growers and is vastly superior to retail products. I worked in commercial horticulture all my life. I use Mypex on all paths etc. before covering with stone, flags, chips. You may be able to source this from a retail nursery which truly grows its own plants. Just ask. Even used Mypex will do.

For future winters consider lightly pulling together your palm foliage and tieing with string. If it’s very exposed wrap with hessian. What you have shown will recover.


----------



## Tin Pot (5 Apr 2018)

What I’m _likely_ to do is mow the whole area but for the few plants I want to retain, break it up with a fork, remove what I can by hand, then use my rototiller to dig the whole area over. 

Then lay membrane, space for a .3-.4m border around the perimeter, plant herbs and fern, cover with my own wood chip.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Apr 2018)

@Tin Pot. That all sounds fine though I would be wary of cultivating it. If you already have a firm, roughly level surface, which the image suggests, it could be simpler to reduce high spots with a shovel and fill low spots with the spoil. 

By cultivating you will be able to achieve a very level surface but may find the ground has to be left to settle afterwards and need a lot of compaction to firm up. 

Very difficult to say without seeing but I’d fork out tough perennials, mow it, remove the grass as turves about 1” thick before levelling by eye or with a spirit level if the levels vary widely.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (6 Apr 2018)

And of course rotovating the soil may just nudge those dormant wild seeds out of their slumber and you may end up with more weeds than you started with.


----------



## PK99 (6 Apr 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> And of course rotovating the soil may just nudge those *dormant wild seeds out of their slumber* and you may end up with more weeds than you started with.



I'm making a gravel & herb bed at the moment. Top 3-4 inches pf soil removed and raked level - removing previous planting cultivated the area - I'll be leaving that open for a while to allow the now non-dormant weed seeds to geminate, before spraying off and topping with a thick layer of 20mm gravel.


----------



## Jody (6 Apr 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> And of course rotovating the soil may just nudge those dormant wild seeds out of their slumber .



When I moved into the current house we dug quite a few areas of garden over. We ended up with an abundance of pharmacitical grade opium poppies in our garden. Some beautiful looking flowers but not sure if we could have got into trouble for them being there.


----------



## Tin Pot (6 Apr 2018)

Okay, looks like I’ll never unwrap my rotovator from 2015  

Is there a trick to lifting the chips and membrane when you need to or is it just hard work scooping it all up?

The tree in the middle is probably dead, but I’m giving it one last chance to show signs of life before I break out the axe. So I’ll likely want to lift the membrane away next year.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (6 Apr 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> ...Is there a trick to lifting the chips and membrane when you need to or is it just hard work scooping it all up?...



Yes. Levitation or sorcery. Either or, but choose carefully.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Apr 2018)

@Tin Pot just hard work to lift it. I’d take the tree out now.


----------



## Tin Pot (6 Apr 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Yes. Levitation or sorcery. Either or, but choose carefully.


----------



## steveindenmark (9 Apr 2018)

21 degrees in Denmark yesterday I got out in the garden to scarify the lawn for a couple of hours. Its surprising how much moss and dead grass you can get out of such a small lawn. I put another bag of grass seed on it. As long as it looks green it will be fine. 

Before...


----------



## steveindenmark (9 Apr 2018)

After


----------



## steveindenmark (9 Apr 2018)

Result


----------



## PaulSB (9 Apr 2018)

@steveindenmark was this with a rake or machine??


----------



## steveindenmark (9 Apr 2018)

PaulSB said:


> @steveindenmark was this with a rake or machine??



It was a machine. I cut the grass first and then used the machine in metre strips and used the lawn mower like a vaccum cleaner. The moss will still come back. But a least I got rid of a fair amount.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Apr 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> It was a machine. I cut the grass first and then used the machine in metre strips and used the lawn mower like a vaccum cleaner. The moss will still come back. But a least I got rid of a fair amount.



I feel better now. If you said rake after my efforts I’d have been very sad!!!!’


----------



## Heltor Chasca (9 Apr 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> Result



*sighs* Brenderup. True Danish quality. I like Brenderup trailers.


----------



## Tin Pot (14 Apr 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> It was a machine. I cut the grass first and then used the machine in metre strips and used the lawn mower like a vaccum cleaner. The moss will still come back. But a least I got rid of a fair amount.



I’ve done mine by hand and now my compost heap is full. And there’s more in there.

Not sure what i’ll do for the rest of the year...!


----------



## steveindenmark (14 Apr 2018)

Have you composted moss in the past? I have tried but it went very slimey.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (14 Apr 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> Have you composted moss in the past? I have tried but it went very slimey.



It’ll be ok with the right balance of carbon-rich matter. The spores seem to die off in hot composts too. That would be my main worry.


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Apr 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> It’ll be ok with the right balance of carbon-rich matter. The spores seem to die off in hot composts too. That would be my main worry.



He could line 100 hanging baskets with it.


----------



## Onthedrops (14 Apr 2018)

Itching to get going in my garden too.

Bought loads of small plug plants (summer bedding) which I've potted in 3" pots and now trying to grow in my very small greenhouse type poly covered growing arch thingy.
Took a stroll around the lawn this afternoon in the sunshine. All fine until I got half way ................... squelch squelch boggy mess! No lawn cut today then!
The beds are bare, the pots are empty. Nowt doing in my garden yet.


----------



## Tin Pot (15 Apr 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> Have you composted moss in the past? I have tried but it went very slimey.



The majority of it is old grass, so I’m hoping it composts ok but we’ll see. Last year’s compost was a bust so I’ll try anything.

My wife is an amazon/very addict so we’ve got metric tons of cardboard I can add.


----------



## Piemaster (15 Apr 2018)

First grass cut of the year this afternoon. Looking scabby but much better than I thought it would considering the bog the place had become 6 weeks ago after removing several shrubs and digging out the root balls, putting in raised beds. and moving the pond from being a hole in the ground to a raised type. Even the grass seed my wife sowed a couple of weeks ago to fill in areas (like where the pond was) is starting to shoot.


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Apr 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> Mmm, I'm more of a "tidy up the garden twice a year type" maybe mow the lawn if the kids are disappearing, kind of guy. In other words, annoying to all Gardeners.
> 
> The proper reusable refuse sacks is a good idea.
> 
> So 20/40mm pebbles for the beds - I'm not laying a membrane though. Nothing new grows on this blighted soil anyway.


Personally, I would lay a membrane. It may well be than nothing you WANT to grow, will grow, but, things you DON’T want to grow, will thrive! That is first rule of gardening!


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Apr 2018)

Our garden is looking rather neat, perhaps, that is because I am 1000 miles away from it, and, one of my daughters is looking after it for me? ;


----------



## Sandra6 (15 Apr 2018)

We need atleast two dry weeks before our garden becomes "mowable" it's currently a bog. 
I'm considering paving over most if not all of it, but it's a lot of money to spend.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (15 Apr 2018)

BoldonLad said:


> View attachment 404436
> View attachment 404436
> 
> 
> Our garden is looking rather neat, perhaps, that is because I am 1000 miles away from it, and, one of my daughters is looking after it for me? ;



Nice! What is growing against the arch? It looks pruned to text book standards. I am impressed.


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Apr 2018)

Yesterday our back lawns had their first mow of the year, now the weather has improved (?) hopefully I can get out there in the evenings, so much has happened over the winter months so it needs a good tidy up.


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Apr 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Nice! What is growing against the arch? It looks pruned to text book standards. I am impressed.


Plants on arch are Clemetis. Thank you for the kind words re: my pruning!


----------



## keithmac (15 Apr 2018)

What do you all use for scarifying your lawns, isnit just a normal garden rake?.

Mines full of moss, would be nice to smarten it up a bit..


----------



## Heltor Chasca (15 Apr 2018)

keithmac said:


> What do you all use for scarifying your lawns, isnit just a normal garden rake?.
> 
> Mines full of moss, would be nice to smarten it up a bit..



Big lawn in my garden. The chickens do a great job with their mini-rakes. They even stopped my clover problem. 

In client’s small gardens I use a spring tined rake. HARD HARD work. Great for core muscle work. Then overseed. 

In large gardens I hire a machine and don’t stop saying to them, ‘It’ll look worse before it looks better.’ Because it looks a mess. Then I overseed.


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Apr 2018)

A visit to Simpsons Nursery in Fordham this afternoon.
We're 80 quid lighter, but there were some plants in pots that had done their stint that needed replacing. (And I do like a bit of variety from the stuff I grow at work)










I'm in 2 minds wether to redo the patio...... not sure I want to spend any money!

One of my favourite plants Viburnum carlessii aurora just about to burst out and smell Devine





And Viburnum x burkwoodii Ann Russel, another fantastic scent





We also bought some Geum, Campanula, Coreopsis, Briza and an alpine strawberry.

In a few weeks it'll be Nicotiana sylvestris and suaveolens and a few Dahlias, although I expect the ones in my raised beds to have survived.


----------



## keithmac (15 Apr 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Big lawn in my garden. The chickens do a great job with their mini-rakes. They even stopped my clover problem.
> 
> In client’s small gardens I use a spring tined rake. HARD HARD work. Great for core muscle work. Then overseed.
> 
> In large gardens I hire a machine and don’t stop saying to them, ‘It’ll look worse before it looks better.’ Because it looks a mess. Then I overseed.



Do I need to kill the moss off first before scarifying?, so it doesn't get spread all over the lawn?.

Sorry for all the questions but I don't want to make it worse!


----------



## Heltor Chasca (15 Apr 2018)

keithmac said:


> Do I need to kill the moss off first before scarifying?, so it doesn't get spread all over the lawn?.
> 
> Sorry for all the questions but I don't want to make it worse!



It can help. I employ organic methods so use iron sulphate mixed with water in a can. You need to be VERY careful with the dose though. The moss turns black in less than half an hour. Good on drives and paths and the dosage isn’t as important. No need to rake up as is just rots into the soil. I couldn’t answer with regards to other methods.

Otherwise a good old scratch will suffice. Because moss will be back next year whatever you do. Keeps us lot in work


----------



## dave r (15 Apr 2018)

Our grass got mowed last night for the first time this year, and I also started the weeding out the front, most of the garden hasn't stirred yet but the weeds have.


----------



## Tin Pot (15 Apr 2018)

Don’t know if it was the work or the pollen but I was bushed all day. Spent a while sprawled on the lawn with my daughter though, so not all wasted


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (16 Apr 2018)

Well just done the first cut of the grass. A job I'm not that keen on but I suppose it has to be done. Much rather be planting stuff. I did a bit of seed sowing in trays and pots the other day. More to get in tho'. Busy time of year for that.


----------



## keithmac (16 Apr 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> Don’t know if it was the work or the pollen but I was bushed all day. Spent a while sprawled on the lawn with my daughter though, so not all wasted



One of my best memories is laying on the trampoline with my son when he was 3, just watching the clouds go by trying to find shapes!. We must have been an hour or more without a care in the world.

He's 11 next month and now into his bikes and his xbox!.


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Apr 2018)

This is work as opposed to gardening
30 window boxes done up this afternoon 






1000 plug plants in 10 varieties potted too. A busy day.


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5225960, member: 259"]Well done, but window boxes are the bane of my life![/QUOTE]
Why so?


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5226032, member: 259"]Because you have to water the bloody things and my wife's addicted to them![/QUOTE]

You could set up a drip feed system.

Ours at work get soaked at least 3 times a week unless it's cold. They have an inch deep reservoir in the bottom.


----------



## steveindenmark (27 Apr 2018)

A grass question.

I usually use a box on the mower to collect the grass. I cut it once a week.

If I cut it twice a week. Could I dispense with the box?


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Apr 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> A grass question.
> 
> I usually use a box on the mower to collect the grass. I cut it once a week.
> 
> If I cut it twice a week. Could I dispense with the box?




Yes.

You might get a build up of thatch, thus necessitating scarification. There are specific mulch mowers on the market that chop the clippings up fine and they then go back into the lawn... not used one myself.

It depends on how much growth you get.

https://www.lawnmowersdirect.co.uk/...-lawn-mowers-and-how-to-make-the-right-choice


----------



## Tin Pot (27 Apr 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> A grass question.
> 
> I usually use a box on the mower to collect the grass. I cut it once a week.
> 
> If I cut it twice a week. Could I dispense with the box?



I was cutting once a week, tried leaving cuttings a few times, now I have a massive thatch problem.


----------



## Tin Pot (27 Apr 2018)

Put in the rest of the new beds last week, fixed swing, and a whole bunch of other activities


----------



## Heltor Chasca (27 Apr 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> Yes.
> 
> You might get a build up of thatch, thus necessitating scarification. There are specific mulch mowers on the market that chop the clippings up fine and they then go back into the lawn... not used one myself.
> 
> ...



I’m going to go with a no. Collect the clippings. The thatch build up is too much of a pain and untidy in formal lawns. 

I own an industrial mulching mower. It has a quad blade to clip the grass into tiny bits which in turn do a very good job of feeding the lawn. It’s rare that people do feed lawns enough. My observations are that, this tends to work only when it is very dry. If there is the slightest amount of dew or the grass is sweet and sappy, the clippings clog rather than get blown down into the base of the lawn and you just get green clumps on the surface.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Apr 2018)

Well I’m ready to go. Just wish the weather would warm up.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Apr 2018)

This I’m sure is Luzula sylvatica, Woodrush, and I’m seeing it everywhere these days. Is it my imagination or has Woodrush suddenly started to spread at a very significant rate?

I think this plant is showing the potential to become a very invasive weed.


----------



## Tin Pot (27 Apr 2018)

Can’t believe what I discovered amongst the front garden weeds


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Apr 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> I’m going to go with a no. Collect the clippings. The thatch build up is too much of a pain and untidy in formal lawns.
> 
> I own an industrial mulching mower. It has a quad blade to clip the grass into tiny bits which in turn do a very good job of feeding the lawn. It’s rare that people do feed lawns enough. My observations are that, this tends to work only when it is very dry. If there is the slightest amount of dew or the grass is sweet and sappy, the clippings clog rather than get blown down into the base of the lawn and you just get green clumps on the surface.




Controversial! Dissent in the camp....


----------



## Heltor Chasca (27 Apr 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> Controversial! Dissent in the camp....



Wait till we talk organics ...

...Even better: Biodynamics


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Apr 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Wait till we talk organics ...
> 
> ...Even better: Biodynamics


Isn't that washing powder?


----------



## keithmac (27 Apr 2018)

Well I've got this to start on Sunday, 40 posts arriving Sunday morning!.

The idea is to cut this continuous fence into 6 foot panels, pull the rotten posts and re-fit new fence posts. 

While it's in bits I'll be treating it a with fence paint as well.

Sounds easy!.

Going to set the posts in packed gravel rather than postcrete..


----------



## keithmac (28 Apr 2018)

I'm going to give it a go and see what happens, I think the ground has let go on a few posts so at least with gravel I can re-tamp any loose ones after it's all settled.

They are 8ft posts so 2ft down.

Back end of garden I may end up buying 10ft concrete posts (old beck runs across the back of our garden) but that's a 2 man job!.

I think as long as I pack it in tight enough it should be ok but time will tell!.

Worst case I'll just have to postcrete them afterwards.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (28 Apr 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> Can’t believe what I discovered amongst the front garden weeds
> 
> View attachment 406243


Wow, wild asparagus, lucky man. Not wild really, it's the same as normal asparagus, it's just somehow ended up in your garden. Don't cut the spear off, let it grow (it produces delicate pretty fern type leaves) for at least two years, cutting it down each autumn and mulch well over winter. Then you can harvest for the next twenty years. The taste is fantastic, well worth the wait and far superior to any shop bought stuff. 
I also have a liking for the lords and ladies you have.


----------



## keithmac (28 Apr 2018)

So it begins.. Can already tell it's going to be a right pita!.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (28 Apr 2018)

keithmac said:


> So it begins.. Can already tell it's going to be a right pita!.
> 
> View attachment 406448



I didn’t have the heart to say it wouldn’t be easy. I like your logic though: ‘Start in the middle and finish wherever you blinkin’ well like.’

I am intrigued by those two dark green squares in the lawn.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (28 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5227932, member: 9609"]what's the best way to get a tree stump out, how far would I have to dig down the side of it until it fell over ?[/QUOTE]

Do you know the type of tree? And what circumference or diameter is the trunk? Grubbing out is hard graft, but there are other ways depending on my questions.


----------



## Dave 123 (28 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5227932, member: 9609"]what's the best way to get a tree stump out, how far would I have to dig down the side of it until it fell over ?[/QUOTE]

Depends on so many things. Species,size.

Read the book ‘Shane’ by Jack Schaefer.

Pay someone to grind it out.


----------



## keithmac (28 Apr 2018)

Best bet is to leave a meter of stump so you can get some leverage when digging it out. Top tip I found out after removing mine!.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (28 Apr 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> Depends on so many things. Species,size.
> 
> Read the book ‘Shane’ by Jack Schaefer.
> 
> Pay someone to grind it out.



Cryptic. To do with homesteading?


----------



## keithmac (28 Apr 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> I didn’t have the heart to say it wouldn’t be easy. I like your logic though: ‘Start in the middle and finish wherever you blinkin’ well like.’
> 
> I am intrigued by those two dark green squares in the lawn.



Thats new grass repair after the moles had been in, only been down a couple of weeks so hopefully it'll blend in!.

As for the fence I'm tied to how they built it in the first place as I'm trying to salvage it and cut it into panel sized chunks.

Decided to go for the middle so I can get access either side now.

Under no illusion it won't be easy!.

Credit to the orignal fencers though as I was pencilling the cut lines on, all the posts are bang on level using my 6 ft Stabila spirit level.

At least I've got something to work around rather than starting from scratch, could do with a shorter garden really..


----------



## Dave 123 (28 Apr 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Cryptic. To do with homesteading?




Shane the cowboy helps the bloke get the tree stump out while his wife gets the hots for Shane. It popped into my head as I wrote the post.


----------



## Piemaster (29 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5227932, member: 9609"]what's the best way to get a tree stump out, how far would I have to dig down the side of it until it fell over ?[/QUOTE]
I removed stumps of well into double figures of large shrub and an apple tree a couple of months ago, while the ground was very wet and easy as it was going to be to dig around. Took a lot of patience and an axe to cut roots. Not quite 'Shane' but...
I'd like to thank my MiL for the 20' tall miniature apple tree she gave us around 10 years ago.

Easiest way I've removed trees was in the last house, 6' tall leylandii. Length of chain and a Range Rover.


----------



## Piemaster (29 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5228070, member: 9609"]Silver Birch, at about two foot up circ= 45" so Dia just over 14"
I have cut it off where red line is so there is still about 3m standing in case gettind a chain on it and pulling might help tip it over.

Idea is, dig a trench about 2' deep all the way round cutting all roots - question is would that be enough ?
[/QUOTE]
Looking at the size of it and the ones I removed probably not. Stump grinder.


----------



## keithmac (29 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5228073, member: 9609"]I'm guessing the old posts are rotten and starting to fail ?
if you have access to the other side why bother taking the fence down, just insert a post midway between whats already there. dig the hole, insert post and attach to existing fence then secure post in the ground, leave the old posts where they are or cut them off when new posts are good and firm.[/QUOTE]

I didn't have any access until yesterday when I chopped a 6ft section out. The fence is upright but all the posts are loose or rotten (or both!) so need to get it sorted before the wind takes it.

I decided to do it the hard way so in future if I have any issues I can just take a panel out. Plus I can take them off dor treating etc. 

That side is vacant for a couple of weeks so need to get it done sharpish really!.

I see where you're coming from with putting the posts in between and thats not a bad idea at all if I can get the old ones tamped down again. Some of them are beyond hope though!.

Was going to just set posts on our side but decided if I take the time now I've future proofed any later work that's needed.

Got a couple of hundred of these to bolt it all back together.


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5228070, member: 9609"]Silver Birch, at about two foot up circ= 45" so Dia just over 14"
I have cut it off where red line is so there is still about 3m standing in case gettind a chain on it and pulling might help tip it over.

Idea is, dig a trench about 2' deep all the way round cutting all roots - question is would that be enough ?

View attachment 406483
[/QUOTE]


Should be very shallow rooted.

What a shame, it's a cracking tree.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (29 Apr 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> Can’t believe what I discovered amongst the front garden weeds
> 
> View attachment 406243



Like @Piemaster says, that’s a chain and land rover job. The quicker you can get that from plot, to pot, the better the taste. Hollandaise sauce and you’re a king for a day.

But yes, if you don’t know how old it is, leave it for two seasons and then eat. Asparagus are the evil temptresses of the veg garden.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5228070, member: 9609"]Silver Birch, at about two foot up circ= 45" so Dia just over 14"
I have cut it off where red line is so there is still about 3m standing in case gettind a chain on it and pulling might help tip it over.

Idea is, dig a trench about 2' deep all the way round cutting all roots - question is would that be enough ?

View attachment 406483
[/QUOTE]
As a rule of thumb the root system spreads to the same diameter as the crown. Much of that root system will be fibrous and shallow rooted, you’ll probably find 3-4 strong heavy roots which anchor the tree in place. 

Dig round in a circle about 12-18” out from the tree, basically get as close as you reasonably can. Once you’ve cleared some soil angle your digging in towards the tree at 45 degrees do you are cutting under the root ball at roughly a spade depth. You might need to go a bit deeper towards the centre. 

Rock the stump as you go and cut through heavy roots with an old saw.


----------



## keithmac (29 Apr 2018)

1/2 an hour and 1 post nearly out, going to be a long day..


----------



## Tin Pot (29 Apr 2018)

Yep. Gardening takes forever. You look at a job and think maybe a day’s work. It’s double that in man hours, and will take three to six months, time elapsed.


----------



## keithmac (29 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5228202, member: 9609"]did you say you had 40 to do 

if its 2 hours a post - that would be a good weeks work

what are they ? 3 x 3s[/QUOTE]

They're 4x4's, think the fencers had shares in postcrete!. To be fair it was a very good job they did.

Keep coming across this...






Bought an SDS drill but even with that it's been back breaking!

Luckily my wife isn't shy of a bit of work and had got stuck in as well!.





Just a couple left..






I'm amazed it took the wind as well as it did looking at the posts that have come out!.


----------



## keithmac (30 Apr 2018)

I got 6 done yesterday but the majority was spent cutting the fence into pieces and pulling postcrete out, using a 1500w SDS drill to break it up but its blooming heavy lent over a hole!.

The concrete is about 6inch under ground level, maybe why they've failed?.

I've been setting them back in by augering a 2 1/2 foot 200mm hole and packing with gravel (for drainage). Have a bit tamping foot but again that's bloody heavy after battling postcrete!.

Setting the posts in virgin ground is a breeze!, half an hour each at most but unfortunately I can't alter the post positions.

Was mulling over doubling up the posts (one every 3 foot) but wife said this was a bit too excessive!.

Good luck with your tree!, I dug a large Laurel out a few years back and that was bad enough!.


----------



## keithmac (30 Apr 2018)

Cracking on now, 2 posts an hour!.

Petrol auger is worth its weight in gold!.


----------



## Tin Pot (30 Apr 2018)

Hope you’re not getting the rain we are! (Kent)


----------



## keithmac (30 Apr 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> Hope you’re not getting the rain we are! (Kent)



Cloudy but dry luckily in York!.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (2 May 2018)

Not gardening per se but as my flock of chickens are essential for weeding duties and beautiful compost I feel this is kind of relevant.

One of my rare breed Cou Cou de Rennes got broody yesterday. Normally I turn them over and remove the eggs. This can be a perilous affair. But thIs time I ‘have a feeling’ about this and I’m leaving her be.

Watch this space.


----------



## Speicher (2 May 2018)

A few years ago, a very large tree in my garden was infected with Honey Fungus and despite many attempts to save it, the tree had to be chopped down for safety reasons. Big branches were likely to fall onto people.

It was cut down to ground level, (then shredded and removed) and over the years the middle of the stump has decomposed, but leaving a harder wood outer edge, if you see what I mean. As the wood has decomposed, I have left it where it is. I would now like to remove the outer bits, but how does Honey Fungus move to other plants?

As I understand it, not all plants or trees are susceptible to the disease, but I do not want to inadvertently spread it. Can I put the chunks of soft wood in my compost heap, or should I make an insect hotel or something out of them? Parts of the remaining chunks often have a white sort of fungus on them, so I presume the fungus is still present.

It was a very big tree so the diameter of the trunk at the base is about one metre.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (2 May 2018)

@Speicher Your entire garden will have the mycelium of the honey fungus covering it. And your neighbours’ and more. It is also known as boot lace fungus because of the largest ‘roots’ but most of the mycelium is microscopic.

It is thought that the world’s largest living organism was a network of mycelium from a single honey fungus in the USA. It covered an area as large as the Yellowstone National Park.

It is impossible to remove and herbicides for domestic fruit is now illegal. Some plants are less susceptible to this fungus and young, healthy fruit trees don't suffer. It is only weak, diseased or old plants that suffer. Like all gardeners in U.K. you will have to live with it I’m afraid. Feed and water your stock well and you are in with a good chance.


----------



## Speicher (2 May 2018)

@Heltor Chasca 

Almost all the plants in the garden have remained healthy. Even the Amelanchier Canadensis that was planted after the old tree was removed, and a row of very old plum trees at the end of these gardens.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (2 May 2018)

Speicher said:


> @Heltor Chasca
> 
> Almost all the plants in the garden have remained healthy. Even the Amelanchier Canadensis that was planted after the old tree was removed, and a row of very old plum trees at the end of these gardens.



Excellent. So it’s not such a big worry after all. I think the RHS has a list somewhere of plants that have resistance to honey fungus if you want more stock.


----------



## Speicher (2 May 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Excellent. So it’s not such a big worry after all. I think the RHS has a list somewhere of plants that have resistance to honey fungus if you want more stock.



Thank you, I will bear that in mind. I try to grow plants from cuttings, and have been reasonably successful.

The Amelanchier has some stems growing from the base. Will these grow into new plants from cuttings?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (2 May 2018)

Speicher said:


> Thank you, I will bear that in mind. I try to grow plants from cuttings, and have been reasonably successful.
> 
> The Amelanchier has some stems growing from the base. Will these grow into new plants from cuttings?



Yes. Rootle around a bit and find the suckers which already have roots at the base. Plonk into Sharp grit compost and you should get what you wish for. Fun.


----------



## Dave 123 (2 May 2018)

@Speicher i got told in that there horticulture college that NASA take air samples from everywhere in our atmosphere and the spores of honey fungus are found everywhere, no matter how high.


----------



## Tin Pot (2 May 2018)

Speicher said:


> I would now like to remove the outer bits, but how does Honey Fungus move to other plants?


Interesting and not what I would have assumed:


Honey fungus spreads from living trees, dead and live roots and stumps by means of reddish-brown to black rhizomorphs (root-like structures) at the rate of approximately 1 m a year, but infection by root contact is possible. Infection by spores is rare. Rhizomorphs grow close to the soil surface (in the top 20 cm) and invade new roots, or the root collar (where the roots meet the stem) of plants. An infected tree will die once the fungus has girdled it, or when significant root damage has occurred. This can happen rapidly, or may take several years. Infected plants will deteriorate, although may exhibit prolific flower or fruit production shortly before death. - Wikipedia


----------



## Tin Pot (3 May 2018)

A few were interested in my palm planted last year...I think it’s fecked.

It’s out front in the wasteland, I want to move it (now) to a sheltered spot in the back garden where things grow.


----------



## keithmac (9 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5238519, member: 9609"]I have finally got a start, left about 4 metres of trunk to give is some leverage when I try and pull her over.
View attachment 408419


What do you reckon, if I dig a trench 2 foot deep all the way around breaking all the roots as I go, will she pop out ?
View attachment 408420
[/QUOTE]

3 ft down and strap a tow rope round it (attached to a vehice!).


----------



## keithmac (9 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5238508, member: 9609"]have never used a post borer before, if you have the correct ground they must make light work of it

Have you got it finished yet ?[/QUOTE]

Had bank holiday weekend off, took family out in the caravan instead (was too hot to work anyway!).

All RHS is done (approx 70 foot?), this weekend I'll be tackling the LHS which is a touch longer.

Going to go inbetween the posts on this side, but this means more work to make the panels (less than digging 15+ postcrete lumps up though hopefully!).

The Petrol Auger can knock a hole out in minutes, half a barrow full of soil. If I was building it from scratch it would have been much easier!.

I have a trial contraption to try and pull the post stumps out but not the end of the world if it doesn't work.

The posts in packed gravel are very sturdy, I'm amazed really!.

Your tree project looks interesing, plenty of stump to get good leverage!.


----------



## Bazzer (9 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5238519, member: 9609"]I have finally got a start, left about 4 metres of trunk to give is some leverage when I try and pull her over.
View attachment 408419


What do you reckon, if I dig a trench 2 foot deep all the way around breaking all the roots as I go, will she pop out ?
View attachment 408420
[/QUOTE]
Good luck with that. A silver birch in my garden which had a diameter of around 10" was a ba****d. A task which was eventually abandoned and I was left about metre of stump, which is gradually flaking to pieces.
You seem to have a bigger trunk to get leverage on and space for a vehicle to use as brute force: something I didn't have.


----------



## keithmac (9 May 2018)

Half of it from neighbours side, hopefully hurricane proof!.


----------



## Mrs M (9 May 2018)

My wee haul of gardening stuff from Flying Tiger 
Total cost £8


----------



## Piemaster (9 May 2018)

keithmac said:


> 3 ft down and strap a tow rope round it (attached to a vehice!).


And don't forget to video it

@User9609 looks like you're well on the way there. Maybe soaking the ground around it will help to pop it out?


----------



## keithmac (11 May 2018)

Spent two hours last night arms deep in hawthorne in next doors garden trying to separate the fence from the posts to make a start.

It's going to be a long Sunday..


----------



## Tin Pot (11 May 2018)

New arches should arrive tomorrow, might be a bit fiddly to get them attached to the fence this weekend.


----------



## Dave 123 (11 May 2018)

@User9609 will you do anything with the trunk?


----------



## keithmac (11 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5239993, member: 9609"]I reckon my tree will be out before your fence is up - 

today is the day,have been up early and it now sits in a 2foot deep hole, hack the remaining roots off and out she pops 
View attachment 408611
[/QUOTE]

Yep you've beaten me to the finish line!.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (11 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5239993, member: 9609"]I reckon my tree will be out before your fence is up - 

today is the day,have been up early and it now sits in a 2foot deep hole, hack the remaining roots off and out she pops 
View attachment 408611
[/QUOTE]

I don’t know what to say about this image. On one hand I am deeply impressed, on the other hand I am glad I am not a phycologist. Utterly extraordinary. 

Do I have permission to save your photo?


----------



## Dave 123 (11 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5240316, member: 9609"]Do you have any interesting suggestions ?
I would just dump it over the fence into the wooded area and let it rot away creating good habitat for insects etc (I don't condone dumping garden rubbish unless it is doing good)[/QUOTE]


Rustic bench




As I didn’t rotate the pic you’ll have to tilt your head!


----------



## Heltor Chasca (11 May 2018)

@User9609 This is seriously impressive.


----------



## MontyVeda (11 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5240339, member: 9609"]... may be I should just re plant it upside down - ?[/QUOTE]
We had some of those on the cycle track...




...had to be felled after about ten years.


----------



## keithmac (11 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5240332, member: 9609"]of course you do -
Clearly you think I'm barking doing t this way ?

anway - It's oot 
View attachment 408633
View attachment 408634
[/QUOTE]

Good work, lucky I didn't put any money on our bet .


----------



## keithmac (12 May 2018)

Got in at 5 after work, all the tools out and it started raining!.

Thought sod it and carried on till 9, 4 posts in, 1 pannel modified and 2 waiting to go.

After I cut the panels they just fell away, no support at all.


----------



## Tin Pot (12 May 2018)




----------



## Asa Post (12 May 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> View attachment 408922



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rX7wtNOkuHo


----------



## keithmac (12 May 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> View attachment 408922



Time for a rechargeable one?...


----------



## Tin Pot (12 May 2018)

keithmac said:


> Time for a rechargeable one?...



Possibly, though I’m sure it’s a false economy. Might just regard mowers as £50 annually disposable units.

£99 for a cordless one at Homebase.

£49 for corded.

£39 for manual...bizarre. I reckon these should be just over a tenner.

Are there any multipurpose electric ones? Mower, aerator, scarifier...etc.


----------



## keithmac (12 May 2018)

If that were my mower I'd be taking the handle to bits and fitting the remaining flex if long enough.

Had to do the same with my hedgecutter a few years ago!.


----------



## PaulSB (13 May 2018)

I’m not sure if anyone else has an allotment but here we go. I realise Spring is/was late this year but I feel open ground seed germination, potatoes and asparagus are all very slow and late. 

Anything I plant out from my glasshouse is growing away well. For example I always raise brassicas and beans in 13cm pots which gives me very large plants to set out. Similarly my courgettes which go out today are in 16cm pots and about to flower. 

Is anyone else finding the same?


----------



## Tail End Charlie (13 May 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I’m not sure if anyone else has an allotment but here we go. I realise Spring is/was late this year but I feel open ground seed germination, potatoes and asparagus are all very slow and late.
> 
> Anything I plant out from my glasshouse is growing away well. For example I always raise brassicas and beans in 13cm pots which gives me very large plants to set out. Similarly my courgettes which go out today are in 16cm pots and about to flower.
> 
> Is anyone else finding the same?


Yes, I'm finding the same. It was probably the Beast from the East which did it. Even my forced rhubarb was late. And I even delayed planting broad beans by a couple of weeks. Won't take long for things to catch up ime, yesterday I picked my first asparagus spears. The only thing which I think will struggle this year is sweet corn, because of the length of time it needs to grow. 
Growing things makes you much more aware of changes in weather I think.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (13 May 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I’m not sure if anyone else has an allotment but here we go. I realise Spring is/was late this year but I feel open ground seed germination, potatoes and asparagus are all very slow and late.
> 
> Anything I plant out from my glasshouse is growing away well. For example I always raise brassicas and beans in 13cm pots which gives me very large plants to set out. Similarly my courgettes which go out today are in 16cm pots and about to flower.
> 
> Is anyone else finding the same?



A weird year. I start off young veg for clients. Leeks and onions have been awful. I grow brassicas in seed trays as I believe pricking out stimulates strong root growth which is needed here in the South West on account of the wind.


----------



## hopless500 (13 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5240339, member: 9609"]I thought you meant the interesting bit on the end - the trunk will be going on the fire next winter
View attachment 408636


may be I should just re plant it upside down - ?[/QUOTE]
Start a stumpery. They look amazing


----------



## Tin Pot (13 May 2018)

keithmac said:


> If that were my mower I'd be taking the handle to bits and fitting the remaining flex if long enough.
> 
> Had to do the same with my hedgecutter a few years ago!.



Yeah, tried that - there’s some sort of unit the wires go into wth what looks like a fuse or capacitor attached. There’s no way to open it to remove/attach new wires without cracking open the casing, which brings safety into the calculation.


----------



## keithmac (13 May 2018)

Theybalways used to come with these connectors and a short flex out of the mower..


----------



## keithmac (13 May 2018)

26 posts in and I've run out of gravel, I had a ton bag of it!.

Early finish and order some more tomorrow..

To be fair I'd had enough by 6 anyway!.


----------



## PaulSB (13 May 2018)

@Tail End Charlie @Heltor Chasca well at least we’re all experiencing the same thing. I have to admit to being rather frustrated and a touch impatient this year.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (13 May 2018)

Gardening/poultry keeping sub-post:

I built a brooder for any new chicks from my flock. My broody hen is nearly 2/3rds of the way sitting on her 17 eggs. However today she was off the eggs for a couple of hours. Although she’s back on them, I fear she will have lost the lot.


----------



## Dave 123 (13 May 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Gardening/poultry keeping sub-post:
> 
> I built a brooder for any new chicks from my flock. My broody hen is nearly 2/3rds of the way sitting on her 17 eggs. However today she was off the eggs for a couple of hours. Although she’s back on them, I fear she will have lost the lot.



They should be ok (I hope)
In my chicken keeping Days this happened, all was fine. They know things these wise birds....


----------



## Mrs M (14 May 2018)

Day off today and it’s lovely (ish) 
Duty for the day was doing the decking. 
However it’s still filthy and nowhere near ready to paint.
Given it a scrub and ready for the power washing 
Take cover 
Having a wee break, same as my little gnome pal 
Went to Homebase and bought some petunias  earlier, will put them in the window box 
Still loads to do before the garden looks presentable 
Back to work (hi ho hi ho)


----------



## Tin Pot (14 May 2018)

Wow. I don’t think mine will ever look so clean and tidy 

Looks so relaxing. Love the bike and gnome.


----------



## PK99 (14 May 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> Rustic bench
> View attachment 408632
> 
> As I didn’t rotate the pic you’ll have to tilt your head!



It's a bent out of shape paperclip!


----------



## keithmac (17 May 2018)

Spent an hour after work carrying 1 ton of gravel through the house in builders buckets then another 3 hours painting.

Gone through 9 tubs of Ronseal Fence life Plus already.

The end is in sight though!.

Light stopped play tonight..





Fed up with mosquitoes, they serve no purpose in life other than to seek out and annoy humans it seems!.


----------



## keithmac (17 May 2018)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 409196
> View attachment 409195
> View attachment 409194
> Day off today and it’s lovely (ish)
> ...



Nice Patio!, ours needs repointing; job for another day..


----------



## keithmac (18 May 2018)

Surveying the bombsite with a bottle of wine!.

Managed to save the childrens old "shed house" cutting the legs off it..


----------



## Heltor Chasca (18 May 2018)

Your neighbour’s Syringa game is strong.


----------



## keithmac (19 May 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Your neighbour’s Syringa game is strong.



Had to google that, yep it is a nice tree. 

More luck than judgement I think!.


----------



## dave r (19 May 2018)

My pots of spring flowers are going well


----------



## steveindenmark (19 May 2018)

My new Worx battery operated lawn mower. I got fed up of fighting with the electric cable and dont have enough grass to warrant a petrol mower.

I have not used it yet. Does anyone else use one?


----------



## steveindenmark (19 May 2018)

Whats growing well in your garen?

I am pleased with alium "purple sensation". I put 10 in last autumn and they have all come up.

They even look good when the colour goes.

Show us whats working for you.


----------



## Tin Pot (19 May 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> My new Worx battery operated lawn mower. I got fed up of fighting with the electric cable and dont have enough grass to warrant a petrol mower.
> 
> I have not used it yet. Does anyone else use one?



Got one last weekend. Much faster and huge hassle saver.


----------



## Tin Pot (19 May 2018)

My second batch of poppies seem to have all died, so I think I’ll give poppies a miss from now on. From a thousand seeds, not a single plant beyond tiny seedling stage.

I built five arches today, did some weeding with my daughter crawling around eating leaves and daisies.

And watering. It’s been a long while since any rain so I decided to water some, my mint may have been dry too long though - looks terrible.

Something I saved from the bin has flowered some lovely pink flowers, and my summer bulbs are starting to poke through


----------



## steveindenmark (19 May 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> Got one last weekend. Much faster and huge hassle saver.
> 
> View attachment 410053


I have just cut the grass in half the time it usually takes. This ones a winner.


----------



## hopless500 (19 May 2018)

Grass strimmed, weeds cut, sprouting willow decimated and now have beer. Hydrangeas watered in the nick of time ... nearly lost two. Almost deeeed peas planted in the garden and fingers are crossed. Now knackered. 
(Ok, technically grass cut, weeds strimmed - poetic bollox). 
Have beer 
Did I mention beer?


----------



## Lullabelle (19 May 2018)

Our front garden is work in progress, so today we bought a load of bedding plants, didn't get them all in still have some to do tomorrow morning but it is looking better.


----------



## keithmac (19 May 2018)

Got to work out what to do with this mess on back side of my fence, thinking concrete garavel boards on back side of fence posts unless anyone's got a better idea and like to share?.







On a lighter note me and the boy had a good bonding session burning tree prunings!.


----------



## Tin Pot (20 May 2018)

keithmac said:


> Got to work out what to do with this mess on back side of my fence, thinking concrete garavel boards on back side of fence posts unless anyone's got a better idea and like to share?.



Good place for a compost heap?

Grow some ferns in the shade?


----------



## keithmac (20 May 2018)

I suppose I'm going to have to dig a trench out on back side and work out a way to stop it all falling back onto the fence.

Didn't realise it was that bad..


----------



## dave r (20 May 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> Good place for a compost heap?
> 
> Grow some ferns in the shade?



My ferns looked dead a month ago, now they're growing strong.


----------



## Poacher (20 May 2018)

A few weeks back, Mrs Poacher insisted I cut down a multi-stemmed 'dwarf' conifer which had overstayed its welcome. She had a point; it may have been slow-growing, but 25' high is hardly dwarf in my book. I took out some hefty trunks (up to about 6" thick) with a bow saw, while standing on a ladder, which was rather exciting at times. Having reduced the trunks to about 7' high, I found the bow saw could no longer cut it (ho ho), not with my weedy biceps, and treated myself (while she was out for the day) to a reciprocating ('sabre') saw to deal with them, which it did admirably. She had a vision of giant mushrooms (not unusual for her) and had bought some rustic wooden bowls at the Peterborough antiques fair. A dose of Cuprinol Clear and three coats of external varnish later, and here they are. Her vision worked out quite well, if you like that sort of thing.




Lou seems happy enough in her place near the new 'Nottingham' variety Medlar bought to replace the unwanted conifer. Our greenhouse-raised courgette plants have settled in well to their new quarters in the raised bed, despite a fright over potential frost last week - two plants are _quite _enough for a 6' by 3' bed, especially with the muck they have beneath them. The one on the right has a small courgette already!




Whoops! Just spotted some bindweed in the background!


----------



## keithmac (20 May 2018)

I thought I'd have an easy day of it today, only had 8 posts to go in..

Spent nigh on 2 hours on one hole chopping tree roots and god knows what out!. 

Had to resort to the post hole spade for 3 more holes, laid in the soil with face in the dirt while hand scooping soil out was fun..

12 hours later and they're all in thank god, just capping rails and post tops to fit which will be like a holiday. 

Nice easy Monday finish fingers crossed..


----------



## Tin Pot (20 May 2018)

Weeding.

Chucked out my first confirmed kill, a heather.

Shifted half the turf I dug up last month.

Put remaining heather out and moved blueberry into a pot.

Drank beer. Sprayed roses.


----------



## Asa Post (20 May 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> Drank beer. Sprayed roses.



The neighbours must have been thrilled to see that


----------



## Speicher (21 May 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> @Speicher Your entire garden will have the mycelium of the honey fungus covering it. And your neighbours’ and more. It is also known as boot lace fungus because of the largest ‘roots’ but most of the mycelium is microscopic.
> 
> It is thought that the world’s largest living organism was a network of mycelium from a single honey fungus in the USA. It covered an area as large as the Yellowstone National Park.
> 
> It is impossible to remove and herbicides for domestic fruit is now illegal. Some plants are less susceptible to this fungus and young, healthy fruit trees don't suffer. It is only weak, diseased or old plants that suffer. Like all gardeners in U.K. you will have to live with it I’m afraid. Feed and water your stock well and you are in with a good chance.



As @Heltor Chasca says above, weak, diseased or old plants are affected by honey fungus.


----------



## PaulSB (21 May 2018)

@Poacher I wouldn’t worry too much about honey fungus. It seems to be a problem which is in vogue, and I don’t mean to be rude with that comment, while in my experience it is rarely seen in the average domestic garden. Quite common to see in woodland when it’s fruiting but otherwise not generally noticeable as all the action is underground.

If you should happen to have this arrive in your garden there are several simple cultivation techniques which will break up the life cycle and get rid of it.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (21 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5250794, member: 259"]You'll have to watch out for honey fungus if you leave the stumps in the ground.[/QUOTE]

Many fungi will grow in stumps and it is only the fruiting body that shows itself. The main part of the fungus will be in the soil at a microscopic level. And as @PaulSB says above, it’s just the in vogue issue everyone is talking about. It has always been about. The slugs and snails are mightily annoyed at loosing the stage. 

I would be interested in the cultivation techniques that break up the life cycle though.


----------



## keithmac (21 May 2018)

Suppose you'd much prefer that than Japanese Knotweed!.


----------



## PaulSB (22 May 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> I would be interested in the cultivation techniques that break up the life cycle though.



https://www.rhs.org.uk/advice/profile?PID=1015

I spent my working life in commercial horticulture. Admittedly my involvement with woody and perennial plants ended around 22 years ago and while I’ve always been aware of Armillaria I’ve never heard of a reason to consider it a major issue.

In my experience “new” garden pests or diseases have usually been a commercial issue first. As an example 35-40 years ago vine weevil became a serious problem for commercial hardy plant nurseries. It may still be, I don’t know. I’d estimate vine weevil** only became a serious garden pest in the last 20 years or so. Basically once a disease or pest becomes a commercial issue it will eventually reach the garden as there will always be growers whose control measures are inadequate. Honey fungus though doesn’t fall in to this category as it’s naturally present in most woodland.

** if you have this problem plant Heuchera in an area you’re not to concerned about. It’s a favourite food source and weevils will gravitate towards the plant.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (22 May 2018)

PaulSB said:


> https://www.rhs.org.uk/advice/profile?PID=1015
> 
> I spent my working life in commercial horticulture. Admittedly my involvement with woody and perennial plants ended around 22 years ago and while I’ve always been aware of Armillaria I’ve never heard of a reason to consider it a major issue.
> 
> ...



Thank you @PaulSB I’ll enjoy reading this in my lunch break.


----------



## keithmac (22 May 2018)

Painted 4 posts and 66 meters of fence capping in the baking sun yesterday, got one side fully finished by 9pm.

Tried a test paint of a galvanised post cap with the fence paint and it didn't end well (didn't expect it to) so they're staying silver.

Got to make some 60mm packers for back fence and jobs a carrot. Had a look and it's only the back corners holding the back fence upright!.

On the home straight now hopefully!.


----------



## keithmac (22 May 2018)

Undecided wether to chop the old posts out at the back and brace the fence or just leave them in..


----------



## steveindenmark (22 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5250781, member: 9609"]stumps into mushrooms - what a brilliant idea[/QUOTE]
Its a popular thing in Denmark. Turning tree stumps into art forms. I will take some photos on my commutes and post them.


----------



## steveindenmark (22 May 2018)

keithmac said:


> Painted 4 posts and 66 meters of fence capping in the baking sun yesterday, got one side fully finished by 9pm.
> 
> Tried a test paint of a galvanised post cap with the fence paint and it didn't end well (didn't expect it to) so they're staying silver.
> 
> ...



You should apply to Donald Trump for the Mexican fence job.


----------



## steveindenmark (22 May 2018)

Can you believe it???

I brought up the subject of hedgehogs on here the other day and how rare they seem to be.

I was having a coffee thi morning and a hedgehog walked across my terrace. The first I have seen in my garden for 15 years.

Has anyone seen a Euromillions winning lottery ticket in their garden recently? Well you can but try.


----------



## furball (22 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5252150, member: 259"]Deepest Belgium.[/QUOTE]
Are slug pellets used in Belgium?


----------



## Dave 123 (22 May 2018)

From work today

Clematis Dorothy Walton





And the much underrated super star Erigeron karvinskianus


----------



## Mrs M (22 May 2018)

Took our Keter store it out to the tip.
Not been much use and full of nothing but dead snails


----------



## Mrs M (23 May 2018)

Came home tonight to find the roofing mannie had done a lovely job putting guttering on our “Wendy house”.
Should stop the rain marks on the decking.
Very pleased with the job 
Also neighbours clematis peeping over the fence starting to bloom, (looked dead last month).


----------



## keithmac (24 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5253667, member: 9609"]I have put it between a couple of firethorns, they will swamp it in time - but I have found a place for it.
View attachment 410709


and I got the hole filled in and the turf put back down and the round slabs that had lifted with the roots relaid
View attachment 410711
[/QUOTE]

You'd never have known there had been a tree there!.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (24 May 2018)

Thought I would share a photo of the new coat I got for my youngest. Nice isn’t it?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (25 May 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Gardening/poultry keeping sub-post:
> 
> I built a brooder for any new chicks from my flock. My broody hen is nearly 2/3rds of the way sitting on her 17 eggs. However today she was off the eggs for a couple of hours. Although she’s back on them, I fear she will have lost the lot.



@Dave 123 Go buy yourself a lottery ticket. You were right. There be dragons emerging


----------



## Dave 123 (25 May 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> @Dave 123 Go buy yourself a lottery ticket. You were right. There be dragons emerging




Funny you should say that, I've just bought one...... I'll buy you a pint of sweet sherry if I win the jackpot!


----------



## keithmac (25 May 2018)

Night off tonight with a few gins!. First for 3 weeks.

Was chopping tree banches off 'till 10 pm last night but strangely satisfying (no more battering the shed roof while I'm in it!.). One branch spanned the width of our garden when it came down!.

The "nearly" finished article. 11 Tubs of Ronseal Fence Life Plus hand painted with a brush front and back..


----------



## keithmac (25 May 2018)

I'm contemplating felling the massive Fir Trees on the left of the picture. Neighbour wants rid and we do too!.

Professional job only or would you have a go yourselves?..


----------



## Heltor Chasca (25 May 2018)

keithmac said:


> I'm contemplating felling the massive Fir Trees on the left of the picture. Neighbour wants rid and we do too!.
> 
> Professional job only or would you have a go yourselves?..



Pro job. Insured pro job. 

If you plan to have a go, please put it up on YouTube. And do post your ‘Fence and Shed Project Part Deaux’


----------



## keithmac (25 May 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Pro job. Insured pro job.



That's what I thought, they're pretty big!.


----------



## keithmac (25 May 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Pro job. Insured pro job.
> 
> If you plan to have a go, please put it up on YouTube. And do post your ‘Fence and Shed Project Part Deaux’



I got quite good a chopping the wedges out and slowly aiming the branches down, presume it's a whole different ball game with a full tree


----------



## steveindenmark (26 May 2018)

Im sitting in my English cottage garden in Denmark today. It will be too hot to work and so a short bike ride to the beach for a swim and then a bbq. What a lovely day


----------



## Heltor Chasca (26 May 2018)

More hatching, but I don’t like to count my chickens and all that. @Dave 123 you are Godfather by the way


----------



## Lullabelle (26 May 2018)

We bought bigger pots for my limes and hanging basket plants. All are planted and re-potted.
The wind is really picking up and there is a storm on the way.


----------



## vickster (26 May 2018)

I just mowed the lawn....that’s me done with gardening for a month


----------



## keithmac (26 May 2018)

vickster said:


> I just mowed the lawn....that’s me done with gardening for a month



I did a deal with my wife, I'd level and turf it then she had sole mowing duties if she wanted a lawn.

Worked out quite well!.


----------



## pjd57 (26 May 2018)

delighted that the Lilac flowered .
It was a cutting from my old garden and it's taken 5 years to bloom.
The one at my old house took longer and it was a cutting from my dad's house , where I grew up.
A family heirloom !


----------



## keithmac (27 May 2018)

They are 30 foot high )quick estimate).

She says someone has offered to chop them down after birds have finished nesting so we shall see..


----------



## PaulSB (27 May 2018)

@keithmac as User9609 says a tree surgeon will charge an arm and a leg for the job. Once you’ve started you’ll find out why!!

To work safely the top half, at the least, will need taking down with a hand saw. That’s going to be filthy, exhausting work. Even after getting the top half down it’s not safe for an inexperienced person to work a chainsaw 15 feet above ground level. No chainsaw, and certainly not the size you’ll need, should be used by an amateur above waist height. Without safety clothing it’s debatable if amateurs should use a chainsaw at all. 

Assuming you take the trees down how are you going to get rid of them? A neighbour of mine did the same job. He let me have the logs which I cut in to manageable size before taking away. He made endless 14 mile round trips to the local skip and I got two years worth of logs!! That’s a lot of timber. 

Then you still have to clean up. I’d urge you to get a professional in. Three great advantages the job will probably be complete in 3-4 days, you’ll have no cleaning up to do and will retain all your limbs.

Split the cost with your neighbour.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (27 May 2018)

PaulSB said:


> @keithmac as User9609 says a tree surgeon will charge an arm and a leg for the job. Once you’ve started you’ll find out why!!
> 
> To work safely the top half, at the least, will need taking down with a hand saw. That’s going to be filthy, exhausting work. Even after getting the top half down it’s not safe for an inexperienced person to work a chainsaw 15 feet above ground level. No chainsaw, and certainly not the size you’ll need, should be used by an amateur above waist height. Without safety clothing it’s debatable if amateurs should use a chainsaw at all.
> 
> ...



This is sensible. I also strongly advise you to ignore any other advice coming from anyone other than a pro. Really. It’s a job for a top handled chainsaw (which needs a licence) and a pro on a rope (who also needs a licence). Given the proximity of both your fences and outbuildings, this is a tricky deconstruction.

But of course you could always leave the trees as they are. They won’t get much bigger. He says!

Taking an alternative view and doing it yourself I would be asking if you are with the NHS or BUPA.

EDIT due to worrymongering: More seriously (because this job is serious and so is your safety) I would rather be asking these questions on an arb forum. There are a couple of forumites on here who have/do work in the industry and their advice is sound. Otherwise there seems to be a culture across all sorts of forums, where as soon as you mention tree work or chainsaws, the have-a-go-Henry’s come out of the woodwork spouting all sorts of incorrect advice and cavalier BS. Don’t take it.


----------



## keithmac (27 May 2018)

I'll see what happens with the guy she's got lined up first and go from there.

One of them makes some alarming noise when it's windy, may try and get the Council to come and assess them but I've had no ,joy with that before..

Tried to get them to do something with a tree on the other side (both neighbours Council owned) and all the did was send a booklet on the "fallen fuits act" basically washing their hands of it!.

I know how dangerous chainsaws are and have read on quite a few accidents, was going to tackle it with a big hand saw and a large Sawzall type machine.

The trunks can stay at the back chopped into lengths.

I'm under no illusions it is a massive and dangerous job amazing how heavy they can be!.


----------



## Lullabelle (27 May 2018)

After all the rain lately a part of our front garden is now useable so TVC has dug it over so after lunch I will plant the lavender. We have a pot in the back garden ready for some marigolds, hopefully I can get them all in before the rain returns.


----------



## keithmac (27 May 2018)

Mistakenly or not struck a deal with next door if were got rid of the remains we could take some plants down so I can put two posts in..

Wife was on the case all morning while I sorted a run of fence on the front.

Going to be a big bonfire..

Before...





After..




Remains..


----------



## Mrs M (27 May 2018)

Painting the wooden planters and bench today, still power washing and scrubbing the decking 
Decking will be painted tomorrow, whether it likes it or not!
Had some fizz and a raspberry refreshment today at my wee break (didn’t have any strawberries)


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 May 2018)

Yesterday, planted tomatoes (Gardener’s Delight and Cherry), pak choi, lettuce, sweet peppers and carrots. Repotted from seed trays: cucumber and carrots.


----------



## Dave 123 (27 May 2018)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 411344
> View attachment 411343
> Painting the wooden planters and bench today, still power washing and scrubbing the decking
> Decking will be painted tomorrow, whether it likes it or not!
> Had some fizz and a raspberry refreshment today at my wee break (didn’t have any strawberries)




A wee break might mean something else in other parts of the world.


----------



## Mrs M (27 May 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> A wee break might mean something else in other parts of the world.


----------



## Dave 123 (27 May 2018)

Here's a few pics from the garden

This lemon was left out over the winter of 2016/17 . It became completely defoliated. Before this it used to give about 10 lemons a year. It's not fruited since. This winter I took it to work and put it in a greenhouse. The trouble is is it's bloody heavy to move, even when it's bone dry. It stands 6' tall in its pot





This Calamondin was an Aldi special (as was the above) makes good marmalade





This pear tree was a birthday present last July. It was a bush, but it had a very obvious fan shape. I made the trellis out of some black bamboo that I wasn't looking so good at work




Herbs




We used to grow veg and stuff in here but summer holidays kind of ruin it, so we've gone for the 'chuck something flowering in, see what happens' approach. 30+ years a trained horticulturist and I've gone all naive amateur 




This lemon was an office plant of one of the bigwigs in work. It was 7/8ths dead 3 years ago, she asked if I'd adopt it. I daren't show her a pic, she might want it back




This is our mixed flowery border. I'm not convinced at the moment




The grapevine is about 4 years old, it fruits like crazy . Muscat bleu. I'll be thinning out the shoots tomorrow 





I really like to play amateur Gardener at home and just chuck stuff in and see what happens, rather than being correct and working to a plan.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (27 May 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> Here's a few pics from the garden
> 
> This lemon was left out over the winter of 2016/17 . It became completely defoliated. Before this it used to give about 10 lemons a year. It's not fruited since. This winter I took it to work and put it in a greenhouse. The trouble is is it's bloody heavy to move, even when it's bone dry. It stands 6' tall in its pot
> View attachment 411352
> ...



Mods: How do you upgrade a ‘Like’ to a ‘Massively Approve’?


----------



## Lullabelle (28 May 2018)

We saw this utter delight when we were in Kos, can anyone he!p identify this lovely wildlife friendly plant?


----------



## Tin Pot (28 May 2018)

Weeding, weeding, weeding.

Hmm. I may need a gardener after all.


----------



## Dave 123 (28 May 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> We saw this utter delight when we were in Kos, can anyone he!p identify this lovely wildlife friendly plant?
> 
> View attachment 411441




https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lantana


----------



## Poacher (28 May 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> We saw this utter delight when we were in Kos, can anyone he!p identify this lovely wildlife friendly plant?
> 
> View attachment 411441


@Dave 123 beat me to it! Our local Lidl has some at the moment - I'll try not to be tempted, as they're tender, and our heated greenhouse gets nearly filled over Winter with tender perennials already. Hummingbird Hawk moths love lantana, as you may have noticed in Kos.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (28 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5259725, member: 9609"]Is this hole in the hedge likely to fill itself in, there had been a structure in front of it hence why it has no greenery. Its in a darkish corner but gets sunlight in the morning
View attachment 411530
[/QUOTE]

Nope. Green spray paint or get a small Leylandii and let it fill the space. You’ll need to water constantly if you do until it establishes.


----------



## Dave 123 (28 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5259725, member: 9609"]Is this hole in the hedge likely to fill itself in, there had been a structure in front of it hence why it has no greenery. Its in a darkish corner but gets sunlight in the morning
View attachment 411530
[/QUOTE]


With time, yes. Feed and water the socks off the two trees either side. Alternatively, plant another small one in, feed it and water the socks off it!


----------



## steveindenmark (29 May 2018)

Damn, Damn, Damn.

It looks like a magpie has got 4 of the 5 blackbirds eggs and the blackbirds have now abandoned the nest.

The blue tits chicks are still chirping though.


----------



## Dave 123 (29 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5259856, member: 9609"]sounds like my best bet is to plant a small one between - if I dig a hole between (1 foot diameter foot deep) should I break off any roots from the existing leylandis to give the little one room to spread its roots? I'm thinking the existing leylandis won't mind too much having an odd root snapped off?[/QUOTE]

Root pruning is fine on established trees.

The garden pics are nice!


----------



## Tail End Charlie (29 May 2018)

Great work User9609 lots of time and effort gone into there, looks fab. Hope you can find the time to enjoy it. Love the slab lifter idea, although I gave up on 3x2's years ago and don't miss them one bit!


----------



## Tin Pot (29 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5259858, member: 9609"]thought I would give you a tour of my efforts this past few years, with a wee trip roond the hoose. The stone wall took me ages but it worked out ok in the end, first time I've ever bold anythink like that. The stone was just sourced from farmers fields, mainly the stuff that comes out when planting tatties. The big yins took a lot of getting home.
View attachment 411553
View attachment 411554
View attachment 411555
View attachment 411556


I'm redoing this corner, huge rockery with path round it
View attachment 411557
View attachment 411558

note the home made slab lifter - those 3x2s are a bugger[/QUOTE]

Wow. Didn’t realise here were so many ‘real’ gardeners on here


----------



## keithmac (29 May 2018)

@User9609 beautiful garden you've made there!.

I had to turf most of my shed out to find my trusty shredder, turned all this







into this






Hawthorne tree/ bush wouldn't shred without a fight.

Hand dug my last two post holes after clearing the carnage next door!.











Think my knees have had enough for now..






Can I prune this down to fence level and if so when's the best time to do it?.






Last but not least, Daisy keeping us company outside.





Just got front fence to do now!..

On the odd side I've been asked to go and look at a fencing job!, can't decide what my Sundays are worth though.. 5 panels and 7 posts by the look of it..


----------



## Dave 123 (29 May 2018)

keithmac said:


> @User9609 beautiful garden you've made there!.
> 
> I had to turf most of my shed out to find my trusty shredder, turned all this
> 
> ...




Your lilac will take a severe prune. I've taken ones bigger than that down to 3' stumps. They'll bush nicely. You may not see flowers for a couple of years. Give it a good mulch and feed and regular soakings after you prune it. Do it once the flowers are starting to fade.

I'll say aim between the top and middle fence rail.


----------



## keithmac (29 May 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> Your lilac will take a severe prune. I've taken ones bigger than that down to 3' stumps. They'll bush nicely. You may not see flowers for a couple of years. Give it a good mulch and feed and regular soakings after you prune it. Do it once the flowers are starting to fade.
> 
> I'll say aim between the top and middle fence rail.



Cheers for advice, that's a fair prune!.

It's neighbours tree but I've offered to trim it down a bit for her.


----------



## Dave 123 (29 May 2018)

keithmac said:


> Cheers for advice, that's a fair prune!.
> 
> It's neighbours tree but I've offered to trim it down a bit for her.



I'm known for my exciting pruning. It'll live!


----------



## Dave 123 (30 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5261986, member: 9609"]@Dave 123 @Heltor Chasca
took your advice and planted a little one between them, its pretty dry in there, would a bucket of water a day be too much, I guess you could drown it?
View attachment 411854
[/QUOTE]


You won't drown it. The bigger ones will pull all the available moisture out of the soil. The new one will need all the help it can get.

If you go to your local reputable horticulture emporium see if they sell Chempak fertiliser , the high nitrogen one is what you're after, plus a good mulch of compost

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Chempak-No-2-High-Nitrogen-Plant/dp/B005AV58IS


----------



## Heltor Chasca (30 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5261986, member: 9609"]@Dave 123 @Heltor Chasca
took your advice and planted a little one between them, its pretty dry in there, would a bucket of water a day be too much, I guess you could drown it?
View attachment 411854
[/QUOTE]

I guage a bucket a week for a young tree (6 foot+) per week, but so long as you give it a drenching occasionally (once a week or more in hot, dry, windy weather) and keep the soil moist it will establish quickly enough. A bucket a day is excessive but leylandii are quite tough. More of a problem if they dry out. I find those little plants like you have bought do a better job at settling.


----------



## Dave 123 (30 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5262041, member: 9609"]I have some of this, would this be of any use (I think its for grass)
View attachment 411859
[/QUOTE]


As long as it's a plant fertiliser!
The numbers look correct. Just watch the strength though!

Don't get any on the leaves of the plant, it might burn it.

Also, give little and often.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (30 May 2018)

One trick to get young trees that aren’t doing well to establish is to leave a chainsaw within the tree’s sight. It will come to it’s senses quickly enough and start getting it’s act together.


----------



## keithmac (30 May 2018)

Came in last night and my wife was a bit sheepish, she'd been cutting the hedge..






Luckily it wasn't a that bad to repair, 20 mins and good as new. Managed to remember to fit the strain relief boot on the cable first time which was a miracle.






Hovered the leaves out as well so its had a full service.


----------



## Dave 123 (30 May 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> One trick to get young trees that aren’t doing well to establish is to leave a chainsaw within the tree’s sight. It will come to it’s senses quickly enough and start getting it’s act together.




I've been known to verbally give a plant an ultimatum. Sometimes it works.


----------



## User16390 (31 May 2018)

Front garden is progressing. The peonies have just gone over ,but the lupins have started to take over, this will be followed by the delphiniums and phlox and my Dahlias, Crocosmia and Asters will see me into autumn. Oh and I slipped in a sneaky Cardoon at the back.


----------



## Dave 123 (31 May 2018)

@User16390 lovely. No bare soil. Just how it should be!
The cardoon will be looking through the upstairs window in a minute.


----------



## Dave 123 (31 May 2018)

@User16390 

Also what's lovely about your picture is that it's a front garden. With multiple car ownership the front garden is a rare creature.


----------



## User16390 (31 May 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> @User16390 lovely. No bare soil. Just how it should be!
> The cardoon will be looking through the upstairs window in a minute.




The cardoon reached a height of nearly six feet in the first year I planted it, its a lovely architectural plant with flowers that bees adore and very easy to grow from seed.

I can never understand loads of bare soil between plants, its an open invitation for weeds to grow.


----------



## keithmac (31 May 2018)

All coming together now!.

Chopped the legs off the "play house", me and the wife lifted it onto the no-mans-land. Managed put all the childrens tut and car washing stuff in there which has freed up my shed for proper man work. (First job is diff bolt kitin my MK2 16v Golf 020 gearbox..)







What would people suggest to kill these trees/ shrubs off?. I can't dig them out due to Virgin Media cables nfortunately. Pruned them down but don't want either coming back after I've fenced the front?. Sure oneof them is Hawthorne?.


----------



## furball (1 Jun 2018)

If you keep cutting them back they may eventually give up. Failing that, cut back a such as possible then use stump killer.


----------



## keithmac (1 Jun 2018)

Cheers, I'll have to google stump killer but sounds like a plan!.


----------



## keithmac (1 Jun 2018)

Bought some Resolva stump killer, just lools like weedkiller on steroids!.

Might drill the stumps as well.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jun 2018)

@keithmac it looks like you have two different stumps? The one in the first image is probably hawthorn, the second a willow of some description. I think you’ll have years of these two regenerating from below ground.

The strap like leaf is Crocosmia. This is a perennial which grows from corms. The leaf type and shape means it’s unlikely you’ll get any chemical which will stay on the leaf long enough or be sufficiently powerful to kill these. Add to this there will be plenty of young corms forming underground which will regrow.

I appreciate what you say about cables but you should be able to get these out with a fork. Expect to go down about 10-12”


https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=c..._AUIESgB&biw=320&bih=492#imgrc=0DX7U5AGXYbn5M:


----------



## keithmac (2 Jun 2018)

Cheers, the Crocosmia can stay as they wont cause any issue.

You where right it is two different stumps, they both need to go!. 

The Virgin cables have been buried within a few inches by the look of it and don't want to take next doors tv and internet down!.

Maybe stump killer and then keep on top of any new shoots with the loppers as said above will kill them off?.

How long can they survive with no branches/ leaves?.


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Jun 2018)

According to Monty Don, olive trees can grow in this country but they cannot stay out in winter. I would like to have 1 but we don't have anywhere to put 1 in winter.


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Jun 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> According to Monty Don, olive trees can grow in this country but they cannot stay out in winter. I would like to have 1 but we don't have anywhere to put 1 in winter.




Don't always trust Monty. They can survive in sheltered spots. In Spain and Italy they get minus temps and snow.
You see them regularly in that London especially in and around office block courts with microclimates that are suitable.

If in the midlands you could plant one in a pot- take it inside in the winter, or even build a temporary mini greenhouse round it in the winter.
If you did this you could cover the frame in fleece or polythene. If you use polythene then leave the south side open, or attach a batten to the bottom of that side so you can roll the elevation up to allow for ventilation.
Bubble wrap or hessian around the pot and stem of tree.will be beneficial .

I left 2 small ones out at work in terracotta pots with no protection at all this winter in Cambridge, they are fine.

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=w...K9LTbAhXkLMAKHShEBCYQ_AUIEigC&biw=768&bih=937


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Jun 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> Don't always trust Monty. They can survive in sheltered spots. In Spain and Italy they get minus temps and snow.
> You see them regularly in that London especially in and around office block courts with microclimates that are suitable.
> 
> If in the midlands you could plant one in a pot- take it inside in the winter, or even build a temporary mini greenhouse round it in the winter.
> ...



You disagree with The Don


----------



## Tin Pot (2 Jun 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> According to Monty Don, olive trees can grow in this country but they cannot stay out in winter. I would like to have 1 but we don't have anywhere to put 1 in winter.



I thought he said “protect them if you can” rather than move them. So I’m thinking a winter coat on standby.


----------



## dave r (2 Jun 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> @User16390
> 
> Also what's lovely about your picture is that it's a front garden. With multiple car ownership the front garden is a rare creature.



Our front garden


----------



## Heltor Chasca (2 Jun 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> You disagree with The Don



I do too. I look after one that is 8 foot tall in Bath. It fruits too. The only time it showed any signs of ill health was when it was moved from one house to another. Root disturbance no doubt.​


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jun 2018)

@keithmac the hawthorn you might defeat in 3 years, the willow could keep going for much longer. 

Here’s an idea which I’ve literally just thought of. Try clearing around the stem with a trowel to a depth of 5-6”. With luck this will expose the main roots, cut these and you may well finish the plants off this year.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (2 Jun 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> I thought he said “protect them if you can” rather than move them. So I’m thinking a winter coat on standby.



I disagree I’m afraid. The new train of thought is not to do this. The foliage suffers from damp. Rather insulate the pot/root ball.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jun 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> I thought he said “protect them if you can” rather than move them. So I’m thinking a winter coat on standby.



If you do chose this root use a material which will protect from frost and strong cold winds while still allowing airflow. Avoid trapping moisture

The olive is well adapted to hot, dry conditions and reduces transpiration, and so water loss, by having a hairy under leaf and a protective coating on the upper surface. I’ve never grown olives but my guess is excessive humidity, especially moisture accumulating on the foliage, will result in leaf yellowing and drop. There would probably be some botrytis as well but that wouldn’t be the end of the world.


----------



## Tin Pot (2 Jun 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> I disagree I’m afraid. The new train of thought is not to do this. The foliage suffers from damp. Rather insulate the pot/root ball.



I’m unlikely to get an olive, nor experience -10°C in London suburbs he was talking about, so I’m easy either way!


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Jun 2018)

Something is eating my marigolds 

I thought they were supposed to deter bugs and keep them away from other plants


----------



## slowmotion (2 Jun 2018)

Both my neighbours in west London have olive trees that are thriving. They grow pretty fast.


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Jun 2018)

I have mowed the back and front lawns, did some weeding on the front but it is so hot I stopped


----------



## Poacher (3 Jun 2018)

Not the first edible crop of the year; we've had sorrel, overwintered carrots and various herbs, but the first proper _summer _vegetable.


----------



## Mrs M (3 Jun 2018)

Still working on the decking 
New member to the garden gang (wee hedgehog) £3.99 from B & M 
Wee red and white petunias (AFC colours for Mr M) looking good 
Also wee purple petunias look nice with the pink clematis (courtesy of neighbour) 
Lots more to do though!


----------



## Mrs M (3 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5259858, member: 9609"]thought I would give you a tour of my efforts this past few years, with a wee trip roond the hoose. The stone wall took me ages but it worked out ok in the end, first time I've ever bold anythink like that. The stone was just sourced from farmers fields, mainly the stuff that comes out when planting tatties. The big yins took a lot of getting home.
View attachment 411553
View attachment 411554
View attachment 411555
View attachment 411556


I'm redoing this corner, huge rockery with path round it
View attachment 411557
View attachment 411558

note the home made slab lifter - those 3x2s are a bugger[/QUOTE]
Really lovely


----------



## Tail End Charlie (3 Jun 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Something is eating my marigolds
> 
> I thought they were supposed to deter bugs and keep them away from other plants


French marigolds? Slugs love them, at least while they're eating them, they're leaving other stuff alone. 
I use French marigolds in the greenhouse, because I can use slug pellets in there (won't use outside to help hedgehogs) and they do help to keep whitefly away.


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Jun 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> You disagree with The Don


Yes, indeed I do!


----------



## Tin Pot (3 Jun 2018)

First roses, okay a bit tiny, but the main Bush is about to open up too.

My violas being strangled by something pretty.

And my arch/fence/grapevine idea coming to life. I have pinned it against the fence and remove the legs for use elsewhere.


----------



## Mrs M (4 Jun 2018)

What a difference almost a month makes. 
My Trachycarpus Wagnerianus palm was looking very sad last month 
Plenty of fonds but they were brown ended and tatty looking.
Went for the chop approach and was left with a “tragic stump” according to Mr M 
Didn’t give up, watered and fed with special palm feed and looking much better, 2 new, healthy fonds so far 
Spiral bay still growing too!


----------



## Heltor Chasca (4 Jun 2018)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 412618
> What a difference almost a month makes.
> My Trachycarpus Wagnerianus palm was looking very sad last month
> Plenty of fonds but they were brown ended and tatty looking.
> ...



In one garden I planted the same palm, and last week I found it had fruited.


----------



## Dave 123 (4 Jun 2018)

@Tin Pot 
Ivy leaved toadflax is strangling your violas.


----------



## Tin Pot (4 Jun 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> @Tin Pot
> Ivy leaved toadflax is strangling your violas.


Cheers.

I’ve always liked it pouring over the wall but it seems to have turned on my flowers this year!


----------



## Tin Pot (5 Jun 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> @Tin Pot
> Ivy leaved toadflax is strangling your violas.



Any tips for pruning or moving it? The RHS site just says there’s no need to prune it...


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Jun 2018)

Shear


Tin Pot said:


> Any tips for pruning or moving it? The RHS site just says there’s no need to prune it...


Shear it back, it’ll come again.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jun 2018)

Peppers? Some help please. I’m happily growing Apache chilli and have no doubt these will be a success

At my wife’s request I’m also growing green peppers in large containers. We did the same last year and produced great plants which fruited well but the fruits were invaded by a pest which bored a whole, ate the inside and disappeared. I suspect small slugs.

This year’s plants are in the same containers, under glass and growing OK - not great but OK. In the current weather the plants look stressed and slightly wilt during the day. 

Questions:

1. Would it be better to move the plants outside to grow in lower temperatures?

2. Is it a good idea to pinch to encourage bushy plants with more fruit potential?

3. Any opinion on my pest from last year - none of the peppers were edible as they rotted from the inside.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (5 Jun 2018)

My experience is also that sweet peppers are difficult baskets to grow. Chillies no problem.

Q1/ Not in my opinion but don’t roast in the glasshouse.
Q2/ Yes IMO
Q3/ Stumped on that one. Could you send pics to a plant pathologist on a growers’ forum?


----------



## PK99 (5 Jun 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> My experience is also that sweet peppers are difficult baskets to grow. Chillies no problem.
> 
> Q1/ Not in my opinion but don’t roast in the glasshouse.
> Q2/ Yes IMO
> Q3/ Stumped on that one. Could you send pics to a plant pathologist on a growers’ forum?



Only success I ever had with peppers and aubergines was in a greenhouse.

Chilis are fine outside in a warm, sheltered spot. I grow mine in raise bed at the side of patio with tomatoes and basil. Great crop every year.


----------



## Tin Pot (9 Jun 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> A year on, my front garden is worse than it was.
> 
> So I've bought a rose bush, a thing with long leaves and some other bits and bobs to plant, ...
> 
> ...



So nearly a year on I think it’s a bit better.


----------



## Speicher (9 Jun 2018)

What is the name of the plant with the tall spires of purple flowers? I admired them in someone's garden, and they gave me some but I have never known the name.


----------



## Tin Pot (9 Jun 2018)

Speicher said:


> What is the name of the plant with the tall spires of purple flowers? I admired them in someone's garden, and they gave me some but I have never known the name.



Ah it’s kind of a weed actually that I decided to keep. Quite invasive, and looks pretty awful when spent.


----------



## Mrs M (10 Jun 2018)

This Fatsia Japonica looked awful, yellow and brown wilting leaves 
Was going to dump it but chopped away and sprayed with bug spray, looks better now 
If in doubt, chop!


----------



## Dave 123 (10 Jun 2018)

Tyres changed on commute bike, not quite 9am. A cup of tea and the scent of honeysuckle.


----------



## Dave 123 (10 Jun 2018)

While I’m at it....


----------



## keithmac (10 Jun 2018)

My lad has been an absolute diamond today!, helped drive the posts and hang the the gate and make the fence (puppy proofing!).

I finished the front rhs fence (currently having gutters replaced excuse the mess!).

Then again my lad stepped up and helped me dig out and fit the gravel boards across the back garden fence, a lot of digging!.

Proud dad today he's worth his weight in gold!.

I'm not normally a "happy" person, pretty miserable to be honest but had a great few weeks recently!.


----------



## Mrs M (11 Jun 2018)

Nice day off today  so got on with more gardening duties 
Planted some more multi coloured petunias (my favourites)
Re potted the monkey puzzle tree, winter cycling gloves came in “handy” here, still got bitten though, razor teeth!
Put some stuff back up on the recently painted decking (not too much says Mr M)  and all supervised by Thomas the cat  think he fell asleep on the job though!
Also ordered 2 more Stratford planters online
Just got to tidy up the mess now 
A nice, relaxing way to spend the afternoon though


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Jun 2018)

User13710 said:


> I bought a little fig tree today, courtesy of Homebase's recent financial difficulties - they are offering 20% off all plants and pots. (And yes, I know the lawn needs mowing!)
> 
> View attachment 413822
> 
> ...




Are you aware of strangling the figs roots? If you stick it in lush, deep soil it'll grow massive and you may not see any fruit.

If you dig your planting hole and line the hole With bricks or paving slabs on all 4 sides, then plant it in a very stony soil you'll see fruit in a few years. The crappier soil the better.


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Jun 2018)

User13710 said:


> Thanks Dave, yes, I'm going to grow it in a pot.


Fill it full of rubble.


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Jun 2018)

User13710 said:


> The RHS says John Innes No 3 and grit.



The RHS......

Bigger grit!


----------



## Tin Pot (11 Jun 2018)

What on Earth...







If anything, the photo makes it look smaller than it is!


----------



## Heltor Chasca (11 Jun 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> What on Earth...
> 
> View attachment 413870
> 
> ...



Where is this? When I was a kid I used to slice a ‘leaf’ off and drag it behind my bike. It would wear the flesh away in a deliciously, gruesome way. As far as plants go anyway.

That one is about to flower. Often they don’t survive afterwards.

(Giant aloe btw)


----------



## Tin Pot (11 Jun 2018)

Bromley.

It must be 2.5m tall.

Funny thing is that the garden next door is completely tarmacced except for a solitary tiny pot with some pansies in it.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (12 Jun 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> Are you aware of strangling the figs roots? If you stick it in lush, deep soil it'll grow massive and you may not see any fruit.
> 
> If you dig your planting hole and line the hole With bricks or paving slabs on all 4 sides, then plant it in a very stony soil you'll see fruit in a few years. The crappier soil the better.





User13710 said:


> Thanks Dave, yes, I'm going to grow it in a pot.



Thanks for that. We've got two fig trees in the garden, just planted into sandy soil about five years ago. They're over four metres tall, very straggly and have never borne fruit. Neighbours a couple of doors away have figs that do fruit. They're a bit dull and spoil the view to be honest. Is there anything we can do to rescue them?

Oh, we've also got some plums that have never fruited ...


----------



## The Crofted Crest (12 Jun 2018)

User13710 said:


> I think some advice says to slice round the roots a metre or so out from the trunk and to a good depth, but whether that would be enough is unclear.
> 
> A lot of plums, unlike a lot of figs, need a pollinator.



I've got a beehive nearby.


----------



## Tin Pot (12 Jun 2018)

User13710 said:


> Good, but what you need is another tree of the right sort so the bees have something to do.



The bees around here love my cotoneasters and spiraea japonesa. Don’t see them in the trees as much.


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5274495, member: 259"]They react well to maltreatment! We cut ours right back every year and get plenty of figs on it on the new year's growth, but having said that it's also against a south-facing wall, so it seems very happy there. it's Brown Turkey fig, so it's self pollinating.[/QUOTE]


@The Crofted Crest as Mort says, they'll take a spanking, but be careful not to cut the small figlets off as they become next years figs.
As @User13710 says slice the roots, then line the trench with old paving slabs.


----------



## dave r (12 Jun 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> The bees around here love my cotoneasters and spiraea japonesa. Don’t see them in the trees as much.



I have a small lavender hedge in my front garden, on a warm day its buzzing with inscts


----------



## Fnaar (12 Jun 2018)

The Crofted Crest said:


> Oh, we've also got some plums that have never fruited ...


My plums regularly give forth their bounty


----------



## sheddy (12 Jun 2018)

stop that !

BTW, how does one prevent yer soil from falling out of those black planter things ?


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Jun 2018)

Fnaar said:


> My plums regularly give forth their bounty




Be careful...

https://www.starkbros.com/growing-guide/how-to-grow/fruit-trees/plum-trees/pest-and-disease-control

You wouldn't want bacterial canker!


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jun 2018)

Hopefully this is a good place to ask a bee question?

Approximately 25 years ago my middle son proudly presented us with the nesting box he made at school. It was placed on the rear wall of my wood shed, nice quiet sheltered spot I thought, and has never been visited by a bird let alone one with nest building desires!!!’ C’est la vie. 

However.......... yesterday I walked round the back of the shed only to get tens of bees buzzing around my head. We have bees nesting in the bird box and judging by the number moving around the entrance it’s a big nest. 

We live very rurally and from time to time swarms appear, someone will ring a bee keeper and it gets collected. 

These fellas are at the top of my allotment, doing no harm, they seem happy and I like having them. 

Should I though be calling a bee keeper to take them away? I can’t see why?


----------



## Tin Pot (13 Jun 2018)

Just leave them bee.

What can I do to reveal the flower hidden in my nasturtiums leaves? Is it the right time for pruning?


----------



## steve292 (13 Jun 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> Just leave them bee.
> 
> What can I do to reveal the flower hidden in my nasturtiums leaves? Is it the right time for pruning?
> 
> View attachment 414208



Leave it be. Nasturtiums love to ramble about, and it'll spread out. They do attract black fly tho.


----------



## Tin Pot (13 Jun 2018)

steve292 said:


> Leave it be. Nasturtiums love to ramble about, and it'll spread out. They do attract black fly tho.



Sometimes they just fall over - I’m thinking I didn’t plant them deep enough.

Let the black fly come, I’m up for biochemical warfare. Wrote my first paper on anthrax when I was 12.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (14 Jun 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> Just leave them bee.
> 
> What can I do to reveal the flower hidden in my nasturtiums leaves? Is it the right time for pruning?
> 
> View attachment 414208



You only need to ‘prune’ nasturtiums if you make soup from them. Go steady as too much oxalic acid can cause issues.

However with your love for biochemical controls it might be best to stick to supermarket processed foods and perhaps discount the visitation of any invertebrates to your garden.


----------



## Tin Pot (14 Jun 2018)

User13710 said:


> Your nasturtiums look as if they have had it too easy - too rich an environment will produce loads of leaves and not so many flowers. Treat them mean to change the ratio, they like poor soil as far as I know.



Yeah that’s what I read, I only planted them in compost. Didn’t think it was that fancy!


----------



## steve292 (14 Jun 2018)

That looks very much like some kind of desert phlox.


----------



## steve292 (14 Jun 2018)

As for keeping it going, wait until it finishes flowering, dig it up. and divide it into fist size clumps. olant a couple back in where you dug it up from. You can pot up the rest, or plant them direct somewhere else.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jun 2018)

The deeper pink, almost red for me, is a Helianthemum, botanical name or rock rose, common name.

If you Google “rock rose” you’re more likely to find Cistus given the common name rock rose. The name is, or can, be applied to both which is the root of the problem with common names and why it’s always better to establish the botanical name if you can.

The other I’m not sure of. I agree the flower is phlox like but given the plant height and foliage (poor image of the foliage) I don’t think it is. Saying that I’ve never heard of desert phlox and could therefore be very wrong.

I more inclined to think the pink one is also a Helianthemum but I’m hesitating as I thought all Helianthemum varieties had a yellow or orange tinged centre??


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Jun 2018)

@User9609 


View: https://youtu.be/HjTvA6YL1tU


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Jun 2018)

My hanging basket is starting to flower


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Jun 2018)

The lemon tree that I defoliated through laziness is making great strides. There are a few flowers and buds plus some nice small fruit on the way


----------



## Heltor Chasca (15 Jun 2018)

The Thunderbirds are feathering up quite nicely.


----------



## Tin Pot (15 Jun 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> The lemon tree that I defoliated through laziness is making great strides. There are a few flowers and buds plus some nice small fruit on the way
> 
> View attachment 414439
> View attachment 414440



I was sort of wondering about getting a lemon tree for the patio, maybe orange and olive...are they a hassle to keep alive in containers, out doors, through a Kentish winter..?

I’ve got a cherry that has survived a lot of abuse but never fruited, and a young blueberry and a bay coming along nicely.


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Jun 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> I was sort of wondering about getting a lemon tree for the patio, maybe orange and olive...are they a hassle to keep alive in containers, out doors, through a Kentish winter..?
> 
> I’ve got a cherry that has survived a lot of abuse but never fruited, and a young blueberry and a bay coming along nicely.




They are fairly tough, but they could do with protection when it gets down to 3-4°c. Having said that, the one in the picture withstood -6°c a few times.


----------



## steveindenmark (17 Jun 2018)

Apple trees...

I am going to get a good crop of apples from my single apple tree this year but the tree has got a bit unruly with foliage.

Would it do any harm to prune out some of the non fruit bearing branches?

I am not bothered if I dont get apples next year.


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Jun 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> Apple trees...
> 
> I am going to get a good crop of apples from my single apple tree this year but the tree has got a bit unruly with foliage.
> 
> ...




Some of this years soft, new growth can be reduced to a couple of pairs of leaves. If you want to remove woody material wait until the dormant period-after Christmas would be ideal.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (17 Jun 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> Apple trees...
> 
> I am going to get a good crop of apples from my single apple tree this year but the tree has got a bit unruly with foliage.
> 
> ...



What the head gardeners said upthread. More sun to the fruit, the more colour and sweetness. Also don’t be shy to get rid of some of the crop now so the remaining fruit is large and sweet. The fruit is just water and sugar, but forming of the seeds takes masses of energy. Be a hard basket. Just don’t let them see you weep.


----------



## Tin Pot (17 Jun 2018)

Literally chopped off the remaining dead wood from my struggling apple tree last night! Oops.


----------



## keithmac (17 Jun 2018)

Hello all, we have 3 big pots that are going on the Patio eventually.

I have a load of roof tiles that are off to the skip and was thinking of lining the pots with a few of those, some big 20mm gravel and then some topsoil I have left over from the fencing job on top?.

Does this soung ok or should we be starting off with some form of compost?.

I'm off to the tip in the morning so need to decide sharpish as the soil will be going if no use in the posts (maybe 1/2 soil 1/2 compost?).

Any help appreciated!.


----------



## furball (17 Jun 2018)

I'd put the tiles on Freecycle. Shame to waste them.


----------



## Tin Pot (17 Jun 2018)

keithmac said:


> Hello all, we have 3 big pots that are going on the Patio eventually.
> 
> I have a load of roof tiles that are off to the skip and was thinking of lining the pots with a few of those, some big 20mm gravel and then some topsoil I have left over from the fencing job on top?.
> 
> ...



Edging for a bed?


----------



## Tin Pot (17 Jun 2018)

Other people’s gardens.


----------



## keithmac (17 Jun 2018)

Put a couple of full ones and a couple of broken ones per pot, picked up some compost from B&Q on way back from the tip (Recycling Centre..).

Had a Kuga full of rubbish from the garden so glad I've got rid of it all, tip was less busy than last Monday!.

Beer o'clock now..


----------



## keithmac (21 Jun 2018)

Just got in as light closed play (10.55pm!). 

8 6ft gravel boards down tonight after work and re-used some concrete edging so spent nowt and made a big difference!.

Not far off having a weekend with nothing to do hopefully!. Can take the kids and puppy out for a long walk and chill out then..


----------



## Mrs M (23 Jun 2018)

New fonds on my tallest palm and a wee feline intruder in my planter


----------



## furball (24 Jun 2018)

With the rose, remove a bit of the height before winter just to prevent the wind catching it then prune it fairly hard back to outward facing buds about February time.
The pink flower is an orchid.


----------



## furball (24 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5288226, member: 9609"]Any Rose experts ? this is quite bonny at the moment but its all a bit high, how do I get growth and flowers lower for next summer ?
View attachment 415875


and whats tthis ?
View attachment 415877
[/QUOTE]
See above for reply


----------



## Heltor Chasca (24 Jun 2018)

keithmac said:


> Hello all, we have 3 big pots that are going on the Patio eventually.
> 
> I have a load of roof tiles that are off to the skip and was thinking of lining the pots with a few of those, some big 20mm gravel and then some topsoil I have left over from the fencing job on top?.
> 
> ...



Crocks for drainage are overrated. Don't get hung up on them. Rather use the best container compost you can buy or even better, make your own recipe which will include decent sharp grit. I use a 2:1:1 mix (Compost:Grit:Leaf Mould)


----------



## Tin Pot (24 Jun 2018)

Not the full flush of flowers I had hoped for this year but a few bits f colour


----------



## sheddy (24 Jun 2018)

Agree re pot drainage for outdoor pots. I've never known a potted garden flower plant suffer from being too wet.

Mind you, I have always lived in the south east so what do I know.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (24 Jun 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> View attachment 416033
> View attachment 416034
> View attachment 416035
> Not the full flush of flowers I had hoped for this year but a few bits f colour



Is that a mullien moth caterpillar? Beauty!


----------



## Tin Pot (24 Jun 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Is that a mullien moth caterpillar? Beauty!



I’ve been investigating on the GW forum, can’t quite pin it down as it’s different in a few ways. The yellow stripes are really clear and bright.

Strikingly beautiful though . Can’t find it anymore, so either it’s found somewhere to pupate or my robins have had a bumper dinner!


----------



## rich p (25 Jun 2018)

The rambling rose on my pergola must head loved the winter and spring conditions cos it's better than ever this year. The scent is sensational and the hum of the bees is mesmerising.


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Jun 2018)

@User9609 nice orchid. 

Roses- You can prune out upto 50% of the long shoots on the one on the left. The one on the right I'd prune out the big, thorny shoot on the right hand side. It's good practice to take out some dead wood on a climber annually to encourage new growth from the base. Prune in winter.


----------



## Mrs M (25 Jun 2018)

Noticed some black “slug like”droppings over the weekend.
Advised Mr M though we had a hedgehog (not seen one in the garden for many years since the mother and three babies).
Confirmed sighting last night 
Thomas (above) caught a wee bird 
Then he sat crying outside the window when a hedgehog a quarter of his size moved in and took off with it 
On hedgehog watch tonight!


----------



## MartinQ (25 Jun 2018)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 416323
> Noticed some black “slug like”droppings over the weekend.
> Advised Mr M though we had a hedgehog (not seen one in the garden for many years since the mother and three babies).
> Confirmed sighting last night
> ...



Get some mealworms & sunflower hearts and with the weather the way it is, some water. If you put it out at dusk, the birds won't eat it. Hogs soon learn where there is a free meal.


----------



## Mrs M (25 Jun 2018)

MartinQ said:


> Get some mealworms & sunflower hearts and with the weather the way it is, some water. If you put it out at dusk, the birds won't eat it. Hogs soon learn where there is a free meal.


Thanks
Think it’s been coming for the water, always leave a shallow bowl out for the cats.
Nice to see one after such a long break 
Will leave some cat food out tonight, in the past they’ve liked the biscuits and wet food (chicken), very noisy eaters though


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Jun 2018)

Back at work today after 10 days of virus, I was greeted by Twynings Smartie, a Dahlia with attitude!


----------



## MartinQ (25 Jun 2018)

Mrs M said:


> Thanks
> Think it’s been coming for the water, always leave a shallow bowl out for the cats.
> Nice to see one after such a long break
> Will leave some cat food out tonight, in the past they’ve liked the biscuits and wet food (chicken), very noisy eaters though



Yeah, we don't leave cat food out as there are lots of cats in our nbhd so don't want to confuse our two moggies. But yeah, chicken cat food is a good one for hogs. I'll upload a couple of vids tomorrow of some of our hogs having a "fight" and then realizing there's a fox standing next to them :-).


----------



## Mrs M (26 Jun 2018)

No sighting last night 
Put out cat biscuits and our two ate most of them.
Then some seagulls polished off the crumbs


----------



## Tin Pot (26 Jun 2018)

I didn’t realise magpies liked cat food.

Had the cat bowl out a few weeks ago as baby is “exploring” everything. It attracted too many slugs and birds though.


----------



## MartinQ (26 Jun 2018)

Mrs M said:


> No sighting last night
> Put out cat biscuits and our two ate most of them.
> Then some seagulls polished off the crumbs



When we first started feeding them, it was about a week before we had the first signs that they'd found the feeders. They fairly quickly caught on though. I "built" a hog feeder by just buying a plastic tub from one of the cheapy shops for a couple of quid, cutting a small hole in it, made a tunnel out of a few old bricks and put a couple of dishes inside that. It works well and the plastic box is easy to clean the hog poo / wee.


----------



## MartinQ (26 Jun 2018)

Mrs M said:


> No sighting last night
> Put out cat biscuits and our two ate most of them.
> Then some seagulls polished off the crumbs



Posted in your day's wildlife ... 
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-days-wildlife.174739/post-5290853


----------



## keithmac (26 Jun 2018)

Make do and mend with the patio, used 3/4 ton of 10mm gravel and 1/3 ton of dry-mix.

Got 6 more slabs to lay tonight after work and a big tidy up (again!)..


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Jun 2018)

The bees are really enjoying the flowers in our front garden . No butterflies though


----------



## Heltor Chasca (26 Jun 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> The bees are really enjoying the flowers in our front garden . No butterflies though



That’s so true. I’m sure there are normally more about. The cabbage whites have made an appearance 

Today I moved the nest of Tree Bumblebees I was stung by last week, but they were pretty sanguine today. The wheelie bin they are in is full of old wasp comb and it’s worked out for them. My client is about to give birth and wants them away from the house. And you do what a nesting human mother says don’t you?

I managed to move it about 3m without them losing their bearings. I’ll keep nudging them away from the house until everyone is happy. The clients didn’t want them destroyed. Good for them


----------



## dave r (26 Jun 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> The bees are really enjoying the flowers in our front garden . No butterflies though



We have a lavender hedge up the side of the front path, it's been buzzing with insects.


----------



## keithmac (26 Jun 2018)

Pulled all the new flags up and started again tonight, pulled the rope effect edging out and used some spare pavers instead (will run them down to bottom).

Me and my lad have just nicely finished, big tidy up tomorrow.

Not a bad landing pad for the bbq!.


----------



## keithmac (26 Jun 2018)

My wife and 6 year old daughter have sorted the plant pots out, only problem is our dog keeps pulling the flowers out and eating the compost! (getting old now running around on wet grass in my socks trying to retrieve the plants!).


----------



## dave r (27 Jun 2018)

These are going well


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Jun 2018)

dave r said:


> These are going well
> 
> View attachment 416545
> 
> ...




You can't beat Salvia hotlips!


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Jun 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> The bees are really enjoying the flowers in our front garden . No butterflies though




There were lots around the field margins at Wimpole last night. Specifically Marbled White.


----------



## Dave 123 (28 Jun 2018)

I was on the end of a hosepipe today. I get bored and start taking pictures....

Borage, banana, cornflower, poppy heads and Magnolia grandiflora.


----------



## Lullabelle (30 Jun 2018)

I spent about an hour this afternoon cutting back and tidying up in the back garden but it is too hot to do much


----------



## dave r (30 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5296162, member: 259"]It's not rained for weeks, so I've been reduced to watering my spuds. I can't remember the last time I had to do that. I planted a yew hedge in the winter so I've been having to give that a few good dowsings as well.[/QUOTE]

My rain water butt is now empty and I could do with a couple of heavy showers to top it up.


----------



## Lullabelle (30 Jun 2018)

Where are all the butterflies????


----------



## dave r (30 Jun 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Where are all the butterflies????



I think most of them are in our front garden round our lavender hedge, I've also seen grasshoppers in our front garden.


----------



## Lullabelle (30 Jun 2018)

dave r said:


> I think most of them are in our front garden round our lavender hedge, I've also seen grasshoppers in our front garden.


 
It is good to know they are around but I am so used to seeing lots of them, this year 1 maybe 2, I miss them


----------



## Lullabelle (30 Jun 2018)

User13710 said:


> Here's an interesting article from the beeb about this - apparently it is a thing, but we are in something called 'the June gap' at the moment. https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-44399804



Interesting, I was concerned because they are so lovely and just so used to seeing them around.


----------



## Tin Pot (1 Jul 2018)

Circle of life, etc. Try not to worry.


----------



## Tin Pot (1 Jul 2018)

[QUOTE 5297052, member: 9609"]whats the circle of life ?[/QUOTE]
Try not to worry!


----------



## furball (1 Jul 2018)

Are there any healthy bits? If so you could take it out of the pot and remove the bits that have gone full circle then repot the healthy bits.
It's (or was depending how unhealthy it is) a Bromeliad. For growing conditions Google Bilbergia.


----------



## MartinQ (1 Jul 2018)

User13710 said:


> It's not exactly gardening, sorry, but I have had this tatty old pot plant for about 20 years. It lives in the bathroom, which it seems to like.
> 
> View attachment 417153
> 
> ...



Looks a bit droopy, if you don't mind me saying ...


----------



## Tin Pot (1 Jul 2018)

[QUOTE 5297108, member: 9609"]you should try and be concerned, it is very important. And if you couldn't care less about unprecedented declines in wildlife along with unprecedented extinction of species then please don't try and belittle those who do care with silly remarks like 'try not to worry'.[/QUOTE]

Okay, do worry! Knock yourself out.


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Jul 2018)

Oh my god! I have just seen a butterfly  a red admiral was hanging around the marigolds in our back garden


----------



## Tin Pot (1 Jul 2018)

Saw one at the back of my garden white wings, two black dots on each from what Incould make out. About an hour ago.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (1 Jul 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> Saw one at the back of my garden white wings, two black dots on each from what Incould make out. About an hour ago.



Small or large cabbage white. The devil is in the detail of the black corner tips. 

All you need to be worried about are your brassicas. Or your protein consumption.


----------



## Tin Pot (1 Jul 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Small or large cabbage white. The devil is in the detail of the black corner tips.
> 
> All you need to be worried about are your brassicas. Or your protein consumption.



That was my first thought - not growing any brassicas (on purpose) so I’m not worried


----------



## Tin Pot (1 Jul 2018)

Two cabbage whites and two admirals (brown orange) just now.

I’m in Kent/London


----------



## Mrs M (1 Jul 2018)

I’ve seen a few bees 
Saw my first butterfly today, a cream colour, zoomed past as I was hanging the washing out!


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Jul 2018)

We had a bee busy in the hanging basket


----------



## Tin Pot (1 Jul 2018)

Any advice regarding my hops..?


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jul 2018)

Mrs M said:


> I’ve seen a few bees



We have a Tree Bumblebee nest in a bird box on the allotment. I really enjoy having the little fellas toing and froing all day.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jul 2018)

I’m establishing new red currant and black currant bushes. The old ones had become very woody and unmanageable. Using two year plants from a reputable grower, correctly pruned these were planted last autumn and have established well.

However the new growth on the red currant is top heavy and has pulled the branches down to almost horizontal. This began about four weeks ago and I left the shoots hoping they would return to normal. They haven’t.

This morning I’ve staked the shoots which are strong and thickening up well at the base at an angle of 60 degrees and formed as much of a goblet shape as possible with stressing or breaking the growth. The plant doesn’t look great as this was only done two hours ago.

I’m wondering if a summer pruning back to the wood that has begun to stiffen would be an idea? This would reduce the growth by 20-30%.

Any thoughts?

My leeks are in the same bed as I was I short of space.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (2 Jul 2018)

PaulSB said:


> View attachment 417379
> I’m establishing new red currant and black currant bushes. The old ones had become very woody and unmanageable. Using two year plants from a reputable grower, correctly pruned these were planted last autumn and have established well.
> 
> However the new growth on the red currant is top heavy and has pulled the branches down to almost horizontal. This began about four weeks ago and I left the shoots hoping they would return to normal. They haven’t.
> ...



Currants are normally a winter pruning job. Some leave the first year cut to one bud as late as early spring. Second year pruning (about 30% reduction) is included. The earliest I have heard you can prune is after harvest. I did try and look up any diseases you may encourage by summer pruning but found none.

You say ‘bushes’. In that case, could you experiment with half the stock and with the rest prune by the text book? At least then if it doesn’t fruit for a year, only half your stock is affected.

I don’t know if the sap of ribes works in the same way as hard fruit like apples, but festooning actually slows the sap and produces better quality fruit. Anyone?

It may be the photo, but currants like a moist, rich soil too. Easier said than done at the moment.


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Jul 2018)

Any advice on how to prune an oleander without having to leave a sunbed?


----------



## Tail End Charlie (2 Jul 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> Any advice on how to prune an oleander without having to leave a sunbed?
> 
> View attachment 417383


However you prune it, don't use it to stir your sangria. People have been known to die after doing that!


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Jul 2018)

Tail End Charlie said:


> However you prune it, don't use it to stir your sangria. People have been known to die after doing that!




Yeah, that's why I don't drink sangria.

In the fridge I have some 3 monts beer. 8.6%

I will neither be stirring nor sharing!


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jul 2018)

@Heltor Chasca yes very much agree with all that and it’s the approach I’ve taken. 

The soil does look like dust, all my allotment beds do currently, but in fact I double dug and incorporated plenty of spent mushroom compost and FYM. A couple of inches down it’s very moist as are all the other beds despite no meaningful rain for 7-8 weeks. 

On my old soft fruit beds I used to pile a 6-8” mulch of leaves every autumn. It’s the best soil on the allotment and a great way to get rid of leaves. This new bed will get the same. 

Unfortunately I only have one red currant as when we’ve had more the crop volume way exceeds what we can use. I often would get 25-30lbs!!! I’m trying hard to get the whole allotment producing only what we can reasonably eat and freeze!!!

By festooning do you mean the branches hang downwards under the influence of the weight of foliage and fruit? Excuse my ignorance I was a nurseryman rather than a gardener - big difference!!!


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Jul 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> Any advice regarding my hops..?
> 
> View attachment 417293
> View attachment 417294
> ...


I dont know whats eating them. Try spraying them with soapy water. Especially the underside.


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Jul 2018)

Hedge question.

I have a hedge about 20m long that I am trying to grow straight. I am suceeding apart from about a 6m stretch which has a bow of about 50cm at the deepest point. My idea is to grow this out until it is level with the rest. But if I just let it grow it just goes long and straggly.

Any hedge experts in here, who can advise me?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (2 Jul 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> Hedge question.
> 
> I have a hedge about 20m long that I am trying to grow straight. I am suceeding apart from about a 6m stretch which has a bow of about 50cm at the deepest point. My idea is to grow this out until it is level with the rest. But if I just let it grow it just goes long and straggly.
> 
> Any hedge experts in here, who can advise me?



Do you know what the hedge is? My answer is likely to be to feed and water that section. Pruning MUST be done at the point you want it to be straight. Not shorter despite the temptation. It will start lateral growth once the ‘leaders’ are pruned at that 50cm mark.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (2 Jul 2018)

@PaulSB ”By festooning do you mean the branches hang downwards under the influence of the weight of foliage and fruit? Excuse my ignorance I was a nurseryman rather than a gardener - big difference!!!”

Yes that’s right. Or stakes or pegs. But as I say, I am not sure how ribes reacts to this. For all I know it could stop any fruit production all together.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 Jul 2018)

My courgettes, peas, lettuces and strawberries are coming along nicely. The birds have been at my Pak Choi and leafy salad. The first raspberries are coming through on the new plants. I can’t wait until an allotment becomes available as container growing just isn’t productive enough, but it is great for learning.


----------



## rich p (2 Jul 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> My courgettes, peas, lettuces and strawberries are coming along nicely. The birds have been at my Pak Choi and leafy salad. The first raspberries are coming through on the new plants. I can’t wait until an allotment becomes available as container growing just isn’t productive enough, but it is great for learning.


I've just made the mistake of putting pak choi in my stir fry. It's rubbish.
Let the birds have it!


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Jul 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Do you know what the hedge is? My answer is likely to be to feed and water that section. Pruning MUST be done at the point you want it to be straight. Not shorter despite the temptation. It will start lateral growth once the ‘leaders’ are pruned at that 50cm mark.


It looks like a privet hedge and is old. 

I do not uderstand by what you mean by "Pruning MUST be done at the point you want it to be straight. Not shorter despite the temptation". Could you explain please?


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jul 2018)

rich p said:


> I've just made the mistake of putting pak choi in my stir fry. It's rubbish.
> Let the birds have it!



Interesting. We’ve grown it for the first time this year and really enjoy it. I think it’s a very versatile and useful vegetable. I won’t make the mistake of growing two rows x 4 next year though!!


----------



## rich p (3 Jul 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Interesting. We’ve grown it for the first time this year and really enjoy it. I think it’s a very versatile and useful vegetable. I won’t make the mistake of growing two rows x 4 next year though!!


Of course, I'm joking. Good luck with it. If we were all the same....
I just find it tasteless and a bit hard to chew.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (3 Jul 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> It looks like a privet hedge and is old.
> 
> I do not uderstand by what you mean by "Pruning MUST be done at the point you want it to be straight. Not shorter despite the temptation". Could you explain please?



Sorry. My writing skills lack sometimes. I mean, don’t carry on pruning into the bow or curve. Only prune in the straight line that you desire. Any pruning, albeit light pruning will encourage some lateral growth to fill the bow. It may take a season or three. Feed and water especially if it is old.


----------



## Paulus (3 Jul 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> Any advice regarding my hops..?
> 
> View attachment 417293
> View attachment 417294
> ...


Could be flea beetle, they make holes in leaves that shape, or some other caterpillars.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (3 Jul 2018)

rich p said:


> I've just made the mistake of putting pak choi in my stir fry. It's rubbish.
> Let the birds have it!



We have it in salads too. Yummy!


----------



## Mrs M (5 Jul 2018)

Some nice wee colours in the garden now, white balloon flower has opened (never seen one before), biggest Fatsia Japonica looking healthy (hedgehog and gnome approve)


----------



## Mrs M (7 Jul 2018)

Nipped into Asda this afternoon some some pistachio nuts 
Also got a healthy wee dianthus for £3 and a garden sign for 13p!


----------



## User16390 (8 Jul 2018)

My two Bonsai Ficus Religiosa.

The one in the large tray I had grown from seed seven years ago and the smaller one was grown from seed two years ago. I used to keep a ficus on my computer desk in a large pot but was forever having to cut it back to keep it under control so I decided to have a go at bonsai my two other specimens. This is my first go at it, in February I knocked them out of their pots and literally cut 99% of all the roots away leaving maybe a couple of inches of fibrous root. I then pinned them down in the correct growing medium with wires and gave them a hair cut. I have defoliated them once to try and reduce the leaf size. I am still learning but quite happy I can keep such a beautiful tree as this on my desk.

I give them a water every day in this heat, mist them twice a day and a bonsai feed once a week.


----------



## keithmac (10 Jul 2018)

I've had to reclaim some of my front garden from the hedge which involved a heavy pruning (1 1/2 foot off the thickness). 

Do I need to do anything to help in not die?, it's survived probably 70 years sp far so I'd rather not kill it off!.

Looks a bit of a sorry state, to be fair I pulled a fair bit of dead wood out of the middle.












On a more positive note planters are looking nice!.


----------



## furball (10 Jul 2018)

Water and mulch the hedge. Privet roots quite easily. Probably too late now but you could have taken some cuttings from the bit you've taken out just as replacements if any gaps appear.


----------



## keithmac (10 Jul 2018)

furball said:


> Water and mulch the hedge. Privet roots quite easily. Probably too late now but you could have taken some cuttings from the bit you've taken out just as replacements if any gaps appear.



Good idea with the cuttings but it all went to the tip yesterday!.


----------



## Mrs M (10 Jul 2018)

keithmac said:


> I've had to reclaim some of my front garden from the hedge which involved a heavy pruning (1 1/2 foot off the thickness).
> 
> Do I need to do anything to help in not die?, it's survived probably 70 years sp far so I'd rather not kill it off!.
> 
> ...


Lovely petunias


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Jul 2018)

[QUOTE 5308541, member: 259"]It should be fine. You can give it a real whack in the late autumn, cutting in a \ shape and giving it a bit of blood, fish and bone. The only thing that kills privet off is honey fungus.[/QUOTE]


Quite common around here is Honey Fungus.
Killed a few trees at work, or rather sealed their fate, so they were cut down,big buggers too


----------



## Tin Pot (14 Jul 2018)

Okay, so lots of bad news in the garden while I was distracted with triathlon.. but here’s some good news!

My sweet peas blooming, iris out and woodland corner is cosy.













Oh and the hydrangea is in full blue!


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Jul 2018)

@tinpot make sure you dead head and pick the sweet peas regularly, or they'll stop flowering. Don't let them dry out either!


----------



## Tin Pot (15 Jul 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> @tinpot make sure you dead head and pick the sweet peas regularly, or they'll stop flowering. Don't let them dry out either!



Just had a look at hem - didn’t realise that actual pea pods grew out of the flowers! Thought it was just a name...

I’m away for seven days next week and there is zero chance my wife will do anything whatsoever to help while I am away, so I might try the upside down fizzy bottle thing for a water source.


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Jul 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> Just had a look at hem - didn’t realise that actual pea pods grew out of the flowers! Thought it was just a name...
> 
> I’m away for seven days next week and there is zero chance my wife will do anything whatsoever to help while I am away, so I might try the upside down fizzy bottle thing for a water source.



Pick ALL the flowers and buds off before you go away


----------



## furball (15 Jul 2018)

Pick the pods off as well.


----------



## Stephenite (20 Jul 2018)

The garden of our summer cottage (euphemistically called thus) could be relied upon for raspberries, bilberries, cherries and some gooseberries. They'll be nowt this year. The berries and most of the leaves are frazzled. When I'm in I water the little cherry tree with the kids buckets. The rest will have to fend for itself. A lot of the small self-seeded birches, rowans, pines (and, perhaps, aspens) that I'd thought to transplant to make a rough hedge have also frazzled. So that project has been put off. I can say, though, the war on the lupins has swung in my favour.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jul 2018)

ID please? They look plump and tasty!


----------



## Heltor Chasca (20 Jul 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 420172
> 
> 
> ID please? They look plump and tasty!



Rubus glaucus plasticus?


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jul 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Rubus glaucus plasticus?


No idea.. With cream or custard?


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Jul 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 420172
> 
> 
> ID please? They look plump and tasty!


Is it a sprawling ground cover plant?
If so it may well be Rubus tridel Benenden.
Alternatively, it might not be!


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jul 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> Is it a sprawling ground cover plant?
> If so it may well be Rubus tridel Benenden.
> Alternatively, it might not be!


I’ll go back and get a better photo when I have a chance.


----------



## Milzy (23 Jul 2018)

What’s a nice indoor tree to have?


----------



## Mrs M (23 Jul 2018)

Found a wee yellow intruder today 
Don’t know where it came from, had these last year but though they were all dead and gone


----------



## Heltor Chasca (23 Jul 2018)

Milzy said:


> What’s a nice indoor tree to have?



A Faraway Tree.


----------



## Milzy (23 Jul 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> A Faraway Tree.


From where Enid Blyton?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (23 Jul 2018)

Milzy said:


> From where Enid Blyton?



How about a Delicious Monster? Not a tree per sé but you can fill a corner with one. Or an umbrella tree? Both easy easy.


----------



## Milzy (23 Jul 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> How about a Delicious Monster? Not a tree per sé but you can fill a corner with one. Or an umbrella tree? Both easy easy.


Already have something like the monster. I’ll consider the Umbrella tree.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (23 Jul 2018)

Milzy said:


> Already have something like the monster. I’ll consider the Umbrella tree.



Dracaena? My teen has one. Even easier. You can leave it in sock drawer and it’ll live.


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Jul 2018)

Canna indica- Indian shot leaf detail


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Jul 2018)

And a full barrel


----------



## Mrs M (25 Jul 2018)

Palms are all doing well, my largest, Trachycarpus Fortunei, has sprouted 2 full new fonds recently, also 2 new “spears” just waiting to sprout  Chameroops humilus thicker and greener
Window boxes (not under windows) are coming along too 
Wee cheap red plant beside the monkey puzzle is going mad 
My late planted ladybird poppies are getting bigger every day and will flower soon, must paint the trough though


----------



## PaulSB (26 Jul 2018)

Any garlic, or onion, growers? I had to take a last minute decision to harvest my garlic 20 days ago on the morning we went on holiday. I cleaned the plants thoroughly but rather than risk leaving them outside for nearly three weeks I stored them in my very well ventilated wood shed.

The stems have dried to within 4-6" of the bulb but the remaining stalk is still moist to touch and spongy. I'm thinking of moving the bulbs outside now to continue drying. There is no sign of rot at present.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (26 Jul 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Any garlic, or onion, growers? I had to take a last minute decision to harvest my garlic 20 days ago on the morning we went on holiday. I cleaned the plants thoroughly but rather than risk leaving them outside for nearly three weeks I stored them in my very well ventilated wood shed.
> 
> The stems have dried to within 4-6" of the bulb but the remaining stalk is still moist to touch and spongy. I'm thinking of moving the bulbs outside now to continue drying. There is no sign of rot at present.
> 
> Any thoughts?



Can’t fault that. Just don’t store them with any moisture on the ‘papers’. Dew, light rain etc. The dryer the better. The current weather us ideal. I dry mine on racks. A friend uses old freezer cages. Garlic stores really well. There are some easy braiding videos on YouTube for a decorative look. Braid as they are now and then store.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Jul 2018)

@Heltor Chasca thanks. I hoped you would be along


----------



## Low Gear Guy (27 Jul 2018)

After four years of waiting the mulberries are nearly ready.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (27 Jul 2018)

This morning I worked for Mrs Hunter; after lunch I’m with Mrs Hunt. (True)

I guess that means that this afternoon, I’m working for Mrs Hun.


----------



## Poacher (27 Jul 2018)

With the benefit of experience, we only have two courgette plants, but are still struggling to keep pace with production. So far we've had courgette "tagliatelle" with lemon juice, toasted pine nuts and parmesan, stuffed marrow (twice, but delicious both times) and industrial quantities of ratatouille with pinto beans, incorporating aubergines and green peppers from the greenhouse and basil, oregano and french tarragon from the garden, and given some to reluctant but polite neighbours. Today I've had to adopt the default recipe of Madhur Jaffrey's courgette meatballs, one batch to be eaten tomorrow, two to go in the freezer if I can find room. I'm not complaining - last year we resorted to putting some out front of the house free to a good home.

Outdoor tomatoes (Hundreds and Thousands variety) are doing well, but I was slightly bemused when trusses which seemed to be ripening well made no apparent progress. Mystery solved - our resident Blackbird must have misread cherry tomatoes as cherries and was scoffing them as they turned red - caught the robber in the act! He seems to have tired of the flavour, so now we have a chance. In the greenhouse, as well as one H&T tomato, we have two Brandywine tomato plants; one is producing superbly but on the other, every fruit has "bottom rot". No difference in how they've been watered, so there's another mystery.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (27 Jul 2018)

Poacher said:


> With the benefit of experience, we only have two courgette plants, but are still struggling to keep pace with production. So far we've had courgette "tagliatelle" with lemon juice, toasted pine nuts and parmesan, stuffed marrow (twice, but delicious both times) and industrial quantities of ratatouille with pinto beans, incorporating aubergines and green peppers from the greenhouse and basil, oregano and french tarragon from the garden, and given some to reluctant but polite neighbours. Today I've had to adopt the default recipe of Madhur Jaffrey's courgette meatballs, one batch to be eaten tomorrow, two to go in the freezer if I can find room. I'm not complaining - last year we resorted to putting some out front of the house free to a good home.
> 
> Outdoor tomatoes (Hundreds and Thousands variety) are doing well, but I was slightly bemused when trusses which seemed to be ripening well made no apparent progress. Mystery solved - our resident Blackbird must have misread cherry tomatoes as cherries and was scoffing them as they turned red - caught the robber in the act! He seems to have tired of the flavour, so now we have a chance. In the greenhouse, as well as one H&T tomato, we have two Brandywine tomato plants; one is producing superbly but on the other, every fruit has "bottom rot". No difference in how they've been watered, so there's another mystery.



Sounds fantastic at yours. Do you mean blossom end rot? The calcium deficiency problem? Usually a watering issue, but if you say all is ok on that front, it can also result if the humidity in your glasshouse is too high. Rarely does soil or compost lack enough calcium. Increase ventilation if you can. 

Could you eat the blackbird’s offspring in the interim?


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Jul 2018)

Courgette recipe.

In a place I used to work I grew the yellow ones. They were quite firm. I'd cut them at 6 inches long.
I'd slice thinly, grill one side, flip over, rake the ungrilled side roughly with a fork, soak with really garlicky olive oil, grill for a minute, add cheese, grill for a bit longer, then add bread crumbs.

I hate courgettes, but this was delicious!


----------



## User16390 (1 Aug 2018)

My Dahlias currently in flower.






Dahlia Hadrian's Sunset






Dahlia Twinings After Eight (white) and Karma Choc (red)





My personal favourite, Dahlia Bishop of Auckland in my opinion an improvement on Bishop of Llandaff.






Mystery cactus Dahlia from Wilko.

I have two more Dahlias yet to flower Dahlia Cameo (white Waterlily) and Kilburn Glow ( stunning red and yellow waterlily). I will post once they finally decide to wake up.


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Aug 2018)

@User16390 good to see. Mine are in raised beds and I just can’t keep them noisy enough this year. I’ll enjoy yours instead!


Noisy..... I typed moist!


----------



## User16390 (1 Aug 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> @User16390 good to see. Mine are in raised beds and I just can’t keep them noisy enough this year. I’ll enjoy yours instead!
> 
> 
> Noisy..... I typed moist!




My problem has been Black aphids, I had self sown nasturtiums shooting up and cardoons planted at the back of the front garden when a plague of ebony critters attacked them. The Cardoons can handle it but the Nasturtiums became a mass of honey dew and sooty mould, to make matters worse the little buggers decided to attack my Dahlia Karma Choc, so I pulled out all the nasturtiums and cut off the aphid infested shoots on the dahlia, hopefully this will put a stop to them. I have a couple of fennel planted about to flower so hopefully the lacewings will put paid to them.


----------



## Tin Pot (3 Aug 2018)

BBQ foods should be delivered shortly - Bbq breakfast planned!

Garden really suffering from a lack of watering at the moment as holiday and training have interrupted my daily routine.

Can I just slap some ready made mortar in this and move on?










I have small Havianas, but you should get a sense of scale.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (3 Aug 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> BBQ foods should be delivered shortly - Bbq breakfast planned!
> 
> Garden really suffering from a lack of watering at the moment as holiday and training have interrupted my daily routine.
> 
> ...



I would move house. 

I wouldn’t bother with raking out all the old mortar and replacing with a resin pointing product that you simply sweep in. Absolutely fantastic stuff.

But like I say: Best to move.


----------



## Tin Pot (3 Aug 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> I would move house.
> 
> I wouldn’t bother with raking out all the old mortar and replacing with a resin pointing product that you simply sweep in. Absolutely fantastic stuff.
> 
> But like I say: Best to move.



Hmm. £45+VAT for Marshall’s weather 365 sweep in stuff...that covers a paltry 7m2 of paving. I’d probably need three or four.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (3 Aug 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> Hmm. £45+VAT for Marshall’s weather 365 sweep in stuff...that covers a paltry 7m2 of paving. I’d probably need three or four.



So the house is on the market already?

Ring Buildbase, Jewsons and Travis Perkins. Ask if they will do ‘terms’ for a project you are doing. They should discount it for you.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (4 Aug 2018)

I've had good results with using postcrete. Get out the loose bits of old grouting, then brush it in dry (it's worth spending time with the brushing) and leave it. Once it's soaked up some water and set, a further brushing and you're done.


----------



## Tin Pot (4 Aug 2018)

BandQs Finest Ready To Use Grout is about half he price, so I’ll give that a whirl.

https://www.diy.com/departments/sika-ready-to-use-grout-15kg-tub/35727_BQ.prd

Think I’ve got some mortar in a tub somewhere too.


----------



## Tin Pot (4 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5337136, member: 9609"]I have been removing some of the patio slabs and in the red circle area I'm going to do grass. thing is it is deep hardcore, how much do I need to remove? all of it, or just down to a certain depth, how deep does the soil need to be for grass.
View attachment 422542
[/QUOTE]

Iirc grass roots only go down about six inches.


----------



## Tin Pot (4 Aug 2018)

It’s too hot to garden. I did about an hour watering and stuck few new dahlias in. Took a ninety minute break. BBQ d my brunch. Took another ninety minute break....yeah. Maybe at night.


----------



## Mrs M (4 Aug 2018)

Anyone else got a hornet invasion today? 
Loads of them flying about.
All over the washing this morning, Mr M was plagued by them on the golf course and Thomas (cat) tried to get into the house earlier with several wee “passengers” on his back.
Luckily I never ate any on my early morning toddle  
Never seen so many of them before!


----------



## Tin Pot (4 Aug 2018)

Mrs M said:


> Anyone else got a hornet invasion today?
> Loads of them flying about.
> All over the washing this morning, Mr M was plagued by them on the golf course and Thomas (cat) tried to get into the house earlier with several wee “passengers” on his back.
> Luckily I never ate any on my early morning toddle
> Never seen so many of them before!



Wow. No, that’s not good.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Aug 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> Iirc grass roots only go down about six inches.



If that. A turf grower only removes at most one inch when cutting turf for sale. I don’t know but doubt grass roots extend more than three inches below the surface and probably only two.


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Aug 2018)

@User9609 
It’s a bit of a conundrum..... you could probably get away with going down 6 inches and then put some topsoil down. But if there is compaction under there then the new grass is likely to show signs of stress quicker than the existing grass.

If you take out a good 1.5-2ft your problem may be getting the soil to settle at the same level as the existing grass without the new stuff sinking.

I’d go deeper.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (5 Aug 2018)

Having worked with turf for years (with a grower) and having laid moonscapes of the stuff, I would say you ‘may’ get away with 6”. Mainly the roots exist in the first 8”.

But as you know it will establish on very thin, poor aggregate (like gravel driveways and worse). What you may get in that patch is a difference in colour due to differing nutrients, soil temperature and moistness. Lawn is a mix of grass types and some varieties of grass will be dominant in different conditions.

It is proabably more important the drainage is good. Otherwise with a bit of TLC I think you are good to go.


----------



## Mrs M (5 Aug 2018)

Watched this little worker today, (on a break from cleaning the windows) 
She hovered round every flower, then climbed right inside to get what she wanted, quite relaxing to watch 
She hung around for a while so I managed to get some pics.


----------



## Dave 123 (9 Aug 2018)

2 weeks ago the window boxes at work took a pasting from the ongoing heat. I went in on the Monday and they were looking decidedly ropey! Anyway, daily drowning with a dilute liquid feed and daily dead heading has got them back on track nicely 









I potted up my Polyanthus plugs last week, they’re growing away nicely. I’ll be ordering bulbs in a minute......


----------



## Tin Pot (12 Aug 2018)

Eggs for breakfast in the garden.






A half good job by some young lads cleaning the path.






Still starting to get some views I like:





I had hoped that, a year on, the change would be more dramatic but I’ve learned gardening isn’t like the makeover shows. Plus I kind of chickened out digging up the lawn.


----------



## sheddy (12 Aug 2018)

Can one grow dahlias in pots - and just overwinter the pots somewhere indoors (away from frost) ?


----------



## User16390 (12 Aug 2018)

sheddy said:


> Can one grow dahlias in pots - and just overwinter the pots somewhere indoors (away from frost) ?




I am told you a smear of vaseline around the pot also works.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (13 Aug 2018)

sheddy said:


> Can one grow dahlias in pots - and just overwinter the pots somewhere indoors (away from frost) ?


I've never had too much success overwintering dahlias, whichever method I've tried. I've done the lifting, drying out and burying in dry sawdust; leaving in pots; and leaving in the ground. The most successful method was to leave in the ground and cover with a thick mulch and most would survive, but a hard winter like the last gets more of them.


----------



## Paulus (13 Aug 2018)

sheddy said:


> Can one grow dahlias in pots - and just overwinter the pots somewhere indoors (away from frost) ?













Easy enough to grow in pots.
A bit harder to overwinter but put pots in a dry place away from frosts and be careful next spring as the slugs will devour the new shoots before you see them.


----------



## Tin Pot (18 Aug 2018)

Perfect repointing!






Not much to do now...









FFS.


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Aug 2018)

After 30 odd years in horticulture it’s sad to admit that no matter how hard I try I’ll never get close to beating nature!









Just an old drystone wall near Princetown. Perfect.


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Aug 2018)

Just spent about 1 hour in the back garden tidying etc. It is really quite hot out there.


----------



## Tin Pot (18 Aug 2018)

Ten hours hard labour and it looks exactly the same!



Repointing, a bit of mowing, painting, pruning, collecting supplies, sweeping the drive and pavement, shifting mud off the drive, resanding...

Oh well, it’s wine o’clock.


----------



## rich p (18 Aug 2018)

I've got myself a new full-time job...
,,,dead-heading cosmos and petunias.
The pay's terrible, the hours are long but at least I'm out in the fresh air.


----------



## Mrs M (19 Aug 2018)

A bit messy I know  but really like the way the blue grass and lavender look together


----------



## Paulus (19 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5354186, member: 9609"]that about the sum of it with gardens - when you see folk with perfect gardens they mussint do out else

how on earth do you spell mussint ? googles never heard of it[/QUOTE]
[QUOTE 5354186, member: 9609"]that about the sum of it with gardens - when you see folk with perfect gardens they mussint do out else

how on earth do you spell mussint ? googles never heard of it[/QUOTE]
Mustn't?


----------



## MartinQ (19 Aug 2018)

Bit of a cheeky question :-), but I do a charity plant sale in early May. In the past few years we've raised about £1k.
Problem is that my garden only has so many plants and I'm always running out of different ones to sell.

Could you let me know if/when you have any spare seeds this autumn? I'd appreciate anything a bit unusual - thanks.


----------



## JhnBssll (19 Aug 2018)

I spent all day on the front lawn yesterday. Weeding first which took hours, then mowing then scarifying. Now waiting for the grass seed to arrive so I can overseed it and Hope the slog has been worth it 

We are due for some cooler weather and a bit of rain in the coming weeks so thought I'd take the opportunity 

Unfortunately we're now in the intermediate stage where it looks worse than it did before I touched it


----------



## Tin Pot (20 Aug 2018)

JhnBssll said:


> I spent all day on the front lawn yesterday. Weeding first which took hours, then mowing then scarifying. Now waiting for the grass seed to arrive so I can overseed it and Hope the slog has been worth it
> 
> We are due for some cooler weather and a bit of rain in the coming weeks so thought I'd take the opportunity
> 
> Unfortunately we're now in the intermediate stage where it looks worse than it did before I touched it



I did this in Spring...it’s still looks terrible!


----------



## Tin Pot (20 Aug 2018)

So I’ve tried the “ready made, brush in” stuff, given it a light watering after but I’m not sure anything is happening. Apart from the smell it just looks like loose sand.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Aug 2018)

We like being in our garden (we have 3 of the b*****s to sort out) but are useless at the actual gardening side. So I feel a bit of a fraud post on here BUT......after some neighbours bought us a nice rose bush and I was FORCED to clear a space and learn how to plant it I have decided to enlarge that area and make a mini rose garden. I am trying to dig out roots of unwanted rubbish like wild roses and that is hard work but hopefully will have it all finished by tomorrow.......then we have to choose a couple more rose bushed and plant them.


----------



## Dave 123 (20 Aug 2018)

MartinQ said:


> Bit of a cheeky question :-), but I do a charity plant sale in early May. In the past few years we've raised about £1k.
> Problem is that my garden only has so many plants and I'm always running out of different ones to sell.
> 
> Could you let me know if/when you have any spare seeds this autumn? I'd appreciate anything a bit unusual - thanks.




Such as? I have a wintersweet- Chimonanthus praecox with lots of seed. Will take a couple of years to get a small saleable plant.


----------



## Dave 123 (20 Aug 2018)

JhnBssll said:


> I spent all day on the front lawn yesterday. Weeding first which took hours, then mowing then scarifying. Now waiting for the grass seed to arrive so I can overseed it and Hope the slog has been worth it
> 
> We are due for some cooler weather and a bit of rain in the coming weeks so thought I'd take the opportunity
> 
> Unfortunately we're now in the intermediate stage where it looks worse than it did before I touched it




I scarified this lawn last Tuesday. 6 dumpy bags of crap. 
Seed sown Tuesday PM Is starting to germinate


----------



## MartinQ (20 Aug 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> Such as? I have a wintersweet- Chimonanthus praecox with lots of seed. Will take a couple of years to get a small saleable plant.



Thanks in advance, I realize that some stuff takes a year or two to get a reasonable size. I've just planted some tree lupin seed a month ago and they've germinated so will be in the greenhouse overwinter to get them a bit bigger before the sale, but they'd be better in a year or so. Will message you my address if you don't mind sending some seeds? Happy to swap if I've got something you want.


----------



## Tin Pot (20 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5355455, member: 9609"]what is in the ready made brush in stuff ?

I once tried that with 4:1 dry soft sand cement, visually it seemed to work OK and seemed a nice easy solution - but a few months later I power washed the area and half my pointing was blasted out. I have since done the job properly.[/QUOTE]

Halfords Finest - it stinks. Was noticeable yesterday but worse today.

Sika Pave Fix Plus Ready to Use Grout 10kg Plastic Tub

https://www.diy.com/departments/sika-pave-fix-plus-ready-to-use-grout-10kg-plastic-tub/35728_BQ.prd


----------



## Dave7 (20 Aug 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> I scarified this lawn last Tuesday. 6 dumpy bags of crap.
> Seed sown Tuesday PM Is starting to germinate
> 
> View attachment 425870
> View attachment 425871


I need to do mine.
Q. Did you hire a scarifier?
Q. What will stop birds eating the new
seed ?


----------



## Dave 123 (20 Aug 2018)

Dave7 said:


> I need to do mine.
> Q. Did you hire a scarifier?
> Q. What will stop birds eating the new
> seed ?




No I didn't hire a scarifier, but you can
The lawn is 416 sq M and I put 20kg of seed down. There is nothing to stop the birds, so plenty went on. You could cover a smaller lawn with a net.


----------



## Dave 123 (20 Aug 2018)

MartinQ said:


> Thanks in advance, I realize that some stuff takes a year or two to get a reasonable size. I've just planted some tree lupin seed a month ago and they've germinated so will be in the greenhouse overwinter to get them a bit bigger before the sale, but they'd be better in a year or so. Will message you my address if you don't mind sending some seeds? Happy to swap if I've got something you want.




I'll happily send you some!


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Aug 2018)

We had some beautiful blue flowers growing in the garden but have since died back, however they have started to grow again


----------



## JhnBssll (20 Aug 2018)

I got the new grass seed down and watered in this evening  I will now spend the next week or two going outside every other hour to see if it has started to germinate


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Aug 2018)

Germination is going well and the whole lawn is looking thicker. Still a few sparse bits where I hit it hard


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Aug 2018)

I’m not the worlds biggest fan of Begonias, but big whopper is doing a sterling job


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Aug 2018)

User46386 said:


> Is that you house?




Yes


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Aug 2018)

User46386 said:


> It looks very nice,is it a full rectangle around the green?
> What age is it and is it a listed building?




It's a new build. I built it 4 years ago in kit form. It's all smoke and mirrors.


Ok, I'll stop being naughty..... I work there

Corpus Christi College, Cambridge

Lifted from Wikipedia-

*Old Court*
Built in the 1350s, Old Court contains some of Cambridge's oldest buildings, and retains many of its original features, such as sills and jambs used to hold oil-soaked linen in the days prior to the arrival of glass. The court is the oldest continually inhabited courtyard in the country (a claim disputed by Merton College, Oxford, which says the same of its Mob Quad). It is possibly built from the core of an even older building. Four sided, it typifies the model of construction of the colleges in Oxford or Cambridge.[3] A passageway connects Old Court to Bene't Street. Due to its age the rooms are large and contain antique furniture but lack basic facilities and plumbing. In 1919 the ivy was removed from Old Court and a roughcast rendering was put in its place, followed by a major restoration in 1952 paid for by donations from old members.

During the summer months students are permitted to sit on the lawn in Old Court and garden parties may be held whereas, like other Oxbridge colleges, normally only fellows are allowed to walk on the lawns.[27] There is a large plaque, on the northern wall, dedicated to Christopher Marlowe and John Fletcher, both famous playwrights who studied at Corpus.[28] Standing inside Old Court one can see the tower of St Bene't's Church, the oldest building in Cambridge, and the Old Cavendish Laboratory where the structure of DNA was solved by Watson and Crick[29] and groundbreaking work on the structure of the atom was conducted by J. J. Thomson and Ernest Rutherford.[30] Around 1500, the master, Thomas Cosyn built a brick gallery which connects Old Court with St. Benet's Church; the gallery is now part of an Old Court room set.


----------



## MartinQ (22 Aug 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> Such as? I have a wintersweet- Chimonanthus praecox with lots of seed. Will take a couple of years to get a small saleable plant.



@Dave 123 Many thanks for all the seeds and cuttings :-). Cuttings have been potted up and will look at the seeds this weekend. Owe you one (or two) when you're next up this way.


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Aug 2018)

MartinQ said:


> @Dave 123 Many thanks for all the seeds and cuttings :-). Cuttings have been potted up and will look at the seeds this weekend. Owe you one (or two) when you're next up this way.
> 
> View attachment 426348



The postie was quick!


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Aug 2018)

Dahlia Emory Paul. It’s not prolific with its flowers, but they’re sizeable.










This one over wintered in my raised bed with no protection.


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Aug 2018)

Here’s my grapevine. Just ate a bunch and they might need another week . I did intend to thin the foliage out a bit but never quite got round to it


----------



## Milzy (22 Aug 2018)

Is there any hardy nice grasses that will survive through winter or do they all die back?


----------



## dave r (22 Aug 2018)

I've got a pair of ferns in the back garden that are in front of the shed and do a good job of hiding it, but we want a bit of colour there so I thought I'd move them down the bottom of the garden, I got about half a spade depth down and hit solid concrete, it looks like the small patch of rough grass in that corner is growing on top of a layer of concrete and brick's, I'm now looking for another spot for them.


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Aug 2018)

Milzy said:


> Is there any hardy nice grasses that will survive through winter or do they all die back?




https://www.rhsplants.co.uk/plants/_/anemanthele-lessoniana/classid.2000011924/

https://www.burncoose.co.uk/site/plants.cfm?pl_id=905

https://www.rhsplants.co.uk/plants/_/grasses/carex-oshimensis-evergold/itemno.RH30000728/


----------



## furball (23 Aug 2018)

A lot will survive the winter but it can depend on the type of winter. I've got the second two of your links that have been going strong for years. The second one is a prolific seeder so once you have it you are unlikely to be without it. The third one I lost one that I'd had for years after after a very wet winter.


----------



## Tin Pot (23 Aug 2018)

No grapes for me yet. Hops are showing though.

I’m looking for bedding plants ahead of a big garden party we’re hosting on a Sunday.

Need some colour and preferably things that will last into the autumn, survive snails, and may be perennial.


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Aug 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> No grapes for me yet. Hops are showing though.
> 
> I’m looking for bedding plants ahead of a big garden party we’re hosting on a Sunday.
> 
> Need some colour and preferably things that will last into the autumn, survive snails, and may be perennial.




Rudbeckia, Echinacea, Sedum, Asters, Dahlias in pots...


----------



## PK99 (23 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5355455, member: 9609"]

*I once tried that with 4:1 dry soft sand cement,* visually it seemed to work OK and seemed a nice easy solution - but a few months later I power washed the area and half my pointing was blasted out. I have since done the job properly.[/QUOTE]

It's a technique that can work very well - I've used it in my own garden in a number of areas.

But there are a few key points (ha!) to note;
1. Kiln dried material is essential so that it flows freely. I use bags of premix general mortar
2. Joints must be deep to the base of the paving and free of crud.
3. Bottom of the joint must be well wetted before starting
4. The top surface of paving must be very dry ie after 3 wait a day or two of dry weather.
5. Brush in AND hand compact with a small trowel
6. Gently spray with water

see: http://www.pavingexpert.com/jointing05.htm


----------



## Tin Pot (23 Aug 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> Rudbeckia, Echinacea, Sedum, Asters, Dahlias in pots...



Dahlias are basically just a heap of fresh snail food. 

I thinking of some kind of salt circle device to clamp around the base before buying more.


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Aug 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> Dahlias are basically just a heap of fresh snail food.
> 
> I thinking of some kind of salt circle device to clamp around the base before buying more.




Grow them in a big terracotta pot.


----------



## rich p (23 Aug 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> Grow them in a big terracotta pot.


You do know that snails and slugs can fly, Dave, right?


----------



## Tin Pot (23 Aug 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> Grow them in a big terracotta pot.


It’s not the dahlias I want, it’s the raised bedding (snail harem) I want filled.


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Aug 2018)

An unglamorous job this afternoon, turning and emptying compost heaps. Nice stuff...


----------



## dave r (23 Aug 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> An unglamorous job this afternoon, turning and emptying compost heaps. Nice stuff...
> 
> View attachment 426479
> 
> ...



I recon you're plants will love you. It looks like good stuff.


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Aug 2018)

dave r said:


> I recon you're plants will love you. It looks like good stuff.




I hope so, as we’ve turned or emptied 3 bins this afternoon .


----------



## User6179 (23 Aug 2018)

I took the dog out for the toilet last night about 2am before heading to bed, at 230am I was still out on the lawn with a headtorch on picking up slugs, I lifted about 60/70 of the little blighters, is this normal for a lawn about 20m2 ?


----------



## Tin Pot (23 Aug 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> An unglamorous job this afternoon, turning and emptying compost heaps. Nice stuff...
> 
> View attachment 426479
> 
> ...



Looks good, I’ve been lazy not turning mine for months.


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5359503, member: 9609"]how do you make it so good ?[/QUOTE]

The compost?

The bins are approximately 6’ wide 4’ depth and 4’ height.
There are 6 of them, built in 3 pairs.
We could fill bin number 1, then turn it into number 2, then fill bin number 1, then turn them along the line but we don’t have time.

We work them as a pair. 
Fill bin A.If it’s the first bin I’ll add some garden soil in thin layers (maybe 3)
We water the heap as often as possible. Cover and weigh down a sheet of thick black polythene.
Leave it for 3 months.
Turn into bin B.
Fill bin A
Empty bin B onto garden.
Turn bin A into bin B.
Fill bin A.

When emptying a bin onto the garden I’ll keep a barrow full back. As I turn the unrotted stuff into its new bin I’ll add 3 thin layers of the well rotted to the heap. Once done the heap gets soaked and covered.

I’ll a some paper from time to time. Once in a while I’ll pee on it (it’s in the college Masters garden so I have to be careful. I have cover!)

I don’t possess a shredder. Some stuff like twigs we’ll compost for 3 months, the green bits die down, then we will snap the twigs back up and throw them back in the heap.

I think the heap in the picture has had 30 odd window boxes put into it. The winter ones have bulbs in them, but the heat of the heap cooks them! But when the boxes are finished I just stack them upside down, I don’t bother to pull them apart. They break down nicely.


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Aug 2018)

Here’s me Calamondin orange


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Aug 2018)

Here’s one from work last week.
Campsis radicans- trumpet vine.
There is a label tied to it. The date is 1966. Back then it was known as Bignonia radicans.


----------



## Tin Pot (25 Aug 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> Rudbeckia, Echinacea, Sedum, Asters, Dahlias in pots...


Rudbeckia won my heart


----------



## User16390 (25 Aug 2018)

I grow Pelargonium Wantirna as much for the foliage as the flowers.


----------



## Tin Pot (25 Aug 2018)

Planting in the dark


----------



## Tin Pot (27 Aug 2018)

At least one of the moderators has got a problem with my posts so I’ll be on gardenersworld forum for a while if any of you want to chat gardening stuff until it’s sorted - see you laters and keep gardening


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Aug 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> At least one of the moderators has got a problem with my posts so I’ll be on gardenersworld forum for a while if any of you want to chat gardening stuff until it’s sorted - see you laters and keep gardening




Have you been talking about your dibber?


----------



## User16390 (29 Aug 2018)

Finally my remaining two varieties of Dahlia have decided to flower.






Dahlia Cameo, a waterlilly variety cream with a yellow tinge to the centre.






Dahlia Kilburn Glow. Its not fully open yet and looks far prettier once it has.




This is how it will eventually look.


----------



## JhnBssll (1 Sep 2018)

My lawn seed is doing very well, I've just spread some compost over it.

I've got some pretty serious weed control to do as theyre growing back as quick as the new grass but I'm going to wait for the grass to settle before I tackle that


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Sep 2018)

I was working in the front garden from 9.30, it is hot


----------



## Dave7 (2 Sep 2018)

ANOTHER ROSE BUSH QUESTION
Would it be possible/practical to move an established rose bush ie dig up and re-plant.
The bush itself is very straggly and small due to being crowded out by other things (bad planning) but its been there for years and I dont know if the root system will too big.


----------



## furball (2 Sep 2018)

Dave7 said:


> ANOTHER ROSE BUSH QUESTION
> Would it be possible/practical to move an established rose bush ie dig up and re-plant.
> The bush itself is very straggly and small due to being crowded out by other things (bad planning) but its been there for years and I dont know if the root system will too big.


If the bed is overcrowded the awkward but will be extracting the roots from all the others but sometimes needs must. 
Wait until it's not actively growing then prune it back before lifting it. Make sure you've got the new planting site ready before you start digging it up.
Sometimes it's worth taking cuttings in case the removal doesn't work out.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Sep 2018)

furball said:


> If the bed is overcrowded the awkward but will be extracting the roots from all the others but sometimes needs must.
> Wait until it's not actively growing then prune it back before lifting it. Make sure you've got the new planting site ready before you start digging it up.
> Sometimes it's worth taking cuttings in case the removal doesn't work out.


Thank you. I will be clearing the new spot over the next few weeks.
My main worry is......is it possible to dig it up and move it.


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Sep 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Thank you. I will be clearing the new spot over the next few weeks.
> My main worry is......is it possible to dig it up and move it.




It depends on the roots....
If it’s an established plant it may just have a few roots that go deep down. I had to lift some old standard roses back in the winter. They came out with so little roots that I just threw them.

As @furball says, cuttings.

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/gardeni...6/How-to-take-hardwood-cuttings-of-roses.html


----------



## Heltor Chasca (2 Sep 2018)

Roses don’t have massive or particularly fibrous root systems. Quite woody. I rarely have any transplant problems. The ones that have failed are ones I didn’t prune back enough. The reduced/damaged root stock in the basement couldn’t cope or sustain the amount of foliage upstairs.

I am a bad person I know.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Sep 2018)

*AND NOW* *SOME** MULCH QUESTIONS.*
Now that I am sorting a rose section out I read that mulch & feeding are vital for good results (hence my poor previous results).
I read that I can use grass cuttings. As I have good size gardens that should be no problem........BUT......
Do I put fresh grass cuttings down or should I compost it first?
If so how long should I leave it to break down/compost ?
Should I buy a compost type thingy and chuck other things in?


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Sep 2018)

Dave7 said:


> *AND NOW* *SOME** MULCH QUESTIONS.*
> Now that I am sorting a rose section out I read that mulch & feeding are vital for good results (hence my poor previous results).
> I read that I can use grass cuttings. As I have good size gardens that should be no problem........BUT......
> Do I put fresh grass cuttings down or should I compost it first?
> ...




You can use anything to mulch really. You could use just grass, and use it fresh, but I wouldn't advise it. Too much grass will turn into smelly slime, and it'll be a mega nitrogen hit for the plant. You'd be better to compost the grass with some other plant material and mix it with a few shovels of garden soil.

Look at my long winded post up thread about composting.

A good mulch with garden compost will help retain moisture in the soil and give the plant a feed.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Sep 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> You can use anything to mulch really. You could use just grass, and use it fresh, but I wouldn't advise it. Too much grass will turn into smelly slime, and it'll be a mega nitrogen hit for the plant. You'd be better to compost the grass with some other plant material and mix it with a few shovels of garden soil.
> 
> Look at my long winded post up thread about composting.
> 
> A good mulch with garden compost will help retain moisture in the soil and give the plant a feed.


Thanks.......how far back is your post.
Strike that.....I have found it.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Sep 2018)

@Dave 123 I have 2 questions.
1. You are obviously making commercial quantities of the stuff.....can you kindly drop the odd load off at my house?
2. Yours looks excellent quality. So if option 1. is not possible can you occasionally nip up and pee on my new compost?


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Sep 2018)

Dave7 said:


> @Dave 123 I have 2 questions.
> 1. You are obviously making commercial quantities of the stuff.....can you kindly drop the odd load off at my house?
> 2. Yours looks excellent quality. So if option 1. is not possible can you occasionally nip up and pee on my new compost?



Both of those options incur a delivery charge!


----------



## Dave7 (3 Sep 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> Both of those options incur a delivery charge!


Well if you are going to be tight fisted I will go option 3. Pee in a bottle and post it to me.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Sep 2018)

@Dave7 if you want to build compost bins but avoid the cost of @Dave 123's excellent bins you can use pallets for the sides instead. You will have to replace them from time to time. Some tips from me

If it was once organic it can be composted
Kitchen waste, veg peelings can be composted but not directly in the compost bin as it attracts rats. Compost in a plastic compost bin before adding to the heap
Place a layer of twigs at the base of a new pile aas this rots the twigs and helps with drainage
When composting grass tear old newspaper in to strips and mix with the grass. This absorbs moisture and prevents the slimy mess grass can turn into
When adding new material first loosen the top six inches and mix with the new
Newspaper and cardboard are a good source of carbon and help keep the compost pile open and aerated. Be sure to remove packing tape, sticky labels, staples etc. from cardboard before composting.
With the exception of noxious weeds such as couch, mare's tail, Himalayan balsam, bindweed etc. even perennial weed can be composted. I rip off the foliage and then damage the route to stop regrowth. Takes seconds when wedding.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Sep 2018)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7 if you want to build compost bins but avoid the cost of @Dave 123's excellent bins you can use pallets for the sides instead. You will have to replace them from time to time. Some tips from me
> 
> If it was once organic it can be composted
> Kitchen waste, veg peelings can be composted but not directly in the compost bin as it attracts rats. Compost in a plastic compost bin before adding to the heap
> ...


Thanks for that. Having looked at the size of the rose bed.........and the proposed extension.....I am thinking of starting smaller ie with one of those plastic composters the local council are (supposedly) giving grants towards. BUT...........I feel they dont look very big.
I will recheck the advert and ask your opinion.
However......I assume the general principle of the advice you give will apply ?


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Sep 2018)

@User9609 The grass will grow, but try not to leave to big bits of hardcore in there.

Here in college there is a big building project going on. There were archaeological digs on the main lawn. Basically when they built the 'new' chapel in 1800 and something, they dug a hole and put the old chapel in it. There are 2 small areas of lawn just off the main lawn that have always been a pain. The old chapel is in here too. They never grow lush. 
The soil is always bone hard. We push garden forks in and wriggle them about for a 2 inch wide hole, sometimes we fill them with sand, yet still it remains compacted. I guess the soil has nowhere to go a the hardcore is there. (It's also a problem trying to get the forks in and out sometimes!)

If you just want green it'll probably be ok, if you want half decent I'd remove it.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Sep 2018)

@Dave7 yes the general principle still applies. In my opinion the plastic compost bins don't do a very good job. Air is important to composting and the nature of these bins are such that air is effectively excluded.

Get three pallets, back and sides, four stakes, drive these in, fix pallets in place and bingo you have a cheap, small compost bin. Cover with old carpet, plastic sheeting, cardboard etc.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Sep 2018)

I usually shuffle around with both feet together and a light tread. Do this in two directions. If you're grassing over rake the surface gently afterwards.

If grassing, which looks likely, I would wait 2-3 weeks to let the soil settle before adding top soil and treading down again. Some rain would help to settle it. If it's a new border add topsoil when you like as routine cultivation will soon level it up.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (8 Sep 2018)

FWIW it may take up to a year for the levels in a lawn to find themselves. Lots of thumb sucking, gambling and Murpy’s Lawbreaking involved.


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Sep 2018)

Corn marigold and banana leaf (sounds like a craft beer)


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Sep 2018)

What’s the story morning glory


----------



## Heltor Chasca (11 Sep 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> Corn marigold and banana leaf (sounds like a craft beer)
> 
> View attachment 429629
> View attachment 429630



Very nice! What cultivar of banana is that? Are those colours year-round or because it is cooler? How do you overwinter it?

Asking for ME!


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Sep 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Very nice! What cultivar of banana is that? Are those colours year-round or because it is cooler? How do you overwinter it?
> 
> Asking for ME!




‘‘Tis this

https://www.rhs.org.uk/Plants/118143/i-Ensete-ventricosum-i-Maurelii/Details

The colour is fading with the cooler weather (a bit like me!)

I will chuck them in an unheated greenhouse and water them 2/3 times, sparingly. If it gets silly cold I’ll put some heat on to keep the cold out, but not much. I’ll give them water and heat at the end of March/ beginning of April to kick start them.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Sep 2018)

In my experience the key steps are:


Level and firm your top soil. Remove stones and weeds during this pricess, tread down one last time and rake to remove footprints
Fertilise the soil with bonemeal or similar and gently rake in to the surface
Chose a grass seed to match your existing lawn. A dwarf rye grass is a common choice but depending on what you have already you may want a finer leaved type.
Divide the area in to one metre squares, weigh out sufficient fertiliser for one square. Apply by spreading 50% in one direction and 50% the other. Top to bottom and side to side. Rake in
Sow your seed in exactly the same way as above. Rake in.
Cover with garden netting held above the area with bamboo canes to keep birds out.
Yes it is possible to sow to thickly so do this with care.


----------



## rich p (12 Sep 2018)

I've an area of lawn that is lower by an inch due to insufficient patience when filling in the pond. My bad.
Is there a soil and sand mix I could gradually spread over it to raise it eventually? The grass on the lower section is the healthiest in the whole lawn.
Or what I laughingly call a lawn.


----------



## PK99 (12 Sep 2018)

rich p said:


> I've an area of lawn that is lower by an inch due to insufficient patience when filling in the pond. My bad.
> Is there a soil and sand mix I could gradually spread over it to raise it eventually? The grass on the lower section is the healthiest in the whole lawn.
> Or what I laughingly call a lawn.



Two ways of solving that.

1. Spread a top-dressing mix and brush into the hollow, repeat over several months.

2. Cut strips of turf, leaving one end attached. Roll back leaving hollow clear. Spread top dressing mix into hollow, level and roll back the turf.

Top dressing mix will be available from good garden centres


----------



## PaulSB (12 Sep 2018)

@User9609 

Yes any general garden fertiliser will be fine.

I was going to suggest mixing the seed with sand as this greatly aids getting an even distribution. It's far from essential but helps to see where you have missed a bit. When you rake over the surface after sowing it will help improve the top surface drainage which aids germination and young growth. You must though used washed fine sand, do NOT use builders sand. I'm unsure what ratio of sand to seed you should use. Try Google and you're bound to find a Youtube video.

All birds like grass seed and wood pigeons will return day after day. I strongly recommend you cover. The netting is cheap and a very small investment to protect all your hard work to date.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Sep 2018)

@User9609 sorry forgot. If you sow too thickly this will put the young seedlings under stress as they compete for water and nutrients. Also plants growing too densely can suffer from restricted air flow around them. Damp humid conditions can then build up which become a potential site for fungal diseases. This is especially damaging for young seedlings.


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Sep 2018)

Today we’ve been skiving at Anglesey Abbey


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Sep 2018)

One from work


----------



## Milzy (13 Sep 2018)

I’ve just planted a red acer tree. It’s slow growing. What’s the best stuff to put on it? Acidic stuff with a hard to remember name?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (13 Sep 2018)

Milzy said:


> I’ve just planted a red acer tree. It’s slow growing. What’s the best stuff to put on it? Acidic stuff with a hard to remember name?



Just grow it. Or you’ll be mucking about with the ph for ever. They don’t like too much wind or bone dry conditions.


----------



## Paulus (13 Sep 2018)

Just one of the dwarf dahlia's I grew from seed.


----------



## Milzy (13 Sep 2018)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 429864
> 
> Just one of the dwarf dahlia's I grew from seed.


Do they come back again next year?


----------



## Paulus (14 Sep 2018)

Milzy said:


> Do they come back again next year?


I shall try to dry the plants off and lift the tubers. As long as the frost does not get to them, they can be replanted and will grow again. Failing that, I shall grow them from seed again.


----------



## Paulus (14 Sep 2018)

Here are a few more of the home grown Dahlias.


----------



## Milzy (14 Sep 2018)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 429937
> 
> Here are a few more of the home grown Dahlias.


I’ll be getting seeds and growing these next year for sure!!


----------



## Paulus (14 Sep 2018)

Milzy said:


> I’ll be getting seeds and growing these next year for sure!!


They are quite easy to grow. Just keep the slugs and snails away.


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Sep 2018)

I have taken down the hanging basket and got rid of the last marigolds, all are done for this year. We still have a reasonable show of flowers in the front garden.


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Sep 2018)

Some Streptocarpus what I grew


----------



## pjd57 (27 Sep 2018)

Paulus said:


> They are quite easy to grow. Just keep the slugs and snails away.


Easy and keeping slugs away don't go together in my garden.

I've stopped spending money on food for them.


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Sep 2018)

Inside the propagator. We currently have Streptocarpus just shooting, pelargonium apple blossom rosebud that I took yesterday, Pelargonium Mabel Grey which get botrytis at the drop of a hat, Salvia hot lips and Salvia amistad


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Sep 2018)

One more... I’ve still got some lovely purple basil going


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Sep 2018)

[QUOTE 5394212, member: 9609"]Grass 10 days after sowing, not sure if the sowing was uneven or some of it hasn't grown because it was old and a mix of differant types.
which one is correct density and if the first one is too thin should I add more ?
View attachment 431837
View attachment 431838
[/QUOTE]


Add a bit more. The worst that will happen is you'll feed the birds!


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Oct 2018)

Here’s a good one. I planted this Asian Pear as a young bare root tree back in the winter. It was doing well until the heat wave. No matter how much water I gave it, it defoliated.
Now after a brief rest it’s decided it’s spring


----------



## Dave7 (5 Oct 2018)

Ideas wanted for "which flowers" to plant.
Having cleared an area and planted roses I have now cleared a 2nd area for flowers/plants.
The area gets the sun from 12.00.
It measues approx 8' x 2'6"
Soil is good but I have no idea of acidity etc.
Its right opposite the conservatory so We want........
Longest flowering possible (most important).
NOT INVASIVE (made that mistake before)
Plenty of colour
Easy maintenance
I did think Geraniums but read that they like early morning sun rather that afternoon/hot sun.
Any ideas welcolme.


----------



## T4tomo (12 Nov 2018)

Buddleia.

Should I prune it now or in the spring.

Just got planted this year so needs prunning to get it into shape, but I neither want to kill it not be accused of harbouring an unkempt bush?
Ta


----------



## Heltor Chasca (12 Nov 2018)

T4tomo said:


> Buddleia.
> 
> Should I prune it now or in the spring.
> 
> ...



Now so you get buds forming for spring. TBH you can’t really go wrong, but neither will buddleia ever be in shape or anything other than unkempt. Looks nice growing out of derelict factory chimney stacks though.


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2018)

T4tomo said:


> Buddleia.
> 
> Should I prune it now or in the spring.
> 
> ...



I do mine in the spring, cut them back to between 2 and 3 feet. The amusing thing about my Buddleia is that they were supposed to be a dwarf variety, not supposed to make more than 4 to 5 feet high, they usually make between 6 and 7 feet high during the summer and would be bigger if I didn't prune them regularly.


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Nov 2018)

If you can kill a Buddleia you’re doing well!

@Dave7 heres a choice shrub for your sheltered sunny trellis

Buddleia crispa. Look that one up!


----------



## Jody (13 Nov 2018)

Looks great @User9609 !


----------



## Dave 123 (30 Jan 2019)

Thread resurrection 

Hamamelis Diane looking good today


----------



## rich p (30 Jan 2019)

I dug a 3m x 3m veg patch over, in the autumn, to clear weeds, old raspberries out, and to get rid of () the bindweed.

Since then some common weeds have germinated from dormant seeds, I guess. I'm not sure whether to hoe them, painstakingly dig them out or wait till they're slightly bigger and poison them.
Any ideas? I know using a weedkiller is anathema to some.


----------



## rich p (30 Jan 2019)

Dave 123 said:


> Thread resurrection
> 
> Hamamelis Diane looking good today
> 
> View attachment 449745


Which hazel is that Dave?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Jan 2019)

rich p said:


> I dug a 3m x 3m veg patch over, in the autumn, to clear weeds, old raspberries out, and to get rid of () the bindweed.
> 
> Since then some common weeds have germinated from dormant seeds, I guess. I'm not sure whether to hoe them, painstakingly dig them out or wait till they're slightly bigger and poison them.
> Any ideas? I know using a weedkiller is anathema to some.


Dig them out! 

Weed killer - just say no!


----------



## Jody (30 Jan 2019)

First Crocus made an appearance yesterday. Spring is on its way.


----------



## Dave 123 (30 Jan 2019)

rich p said:


> Which hazel is that Dave?




It’s that hazel

Just hoe your weeds off. I’m sure you could get your hands on an old hoe.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Feb 2019)

rich p said:


> I dug a 3m x 3m veg patch over, in the autumn, to clear weeds, old raspberries out, and to get rid of () the bindweed.
> 
> Since then some common weeds have germinated from dormant seeds, I guess. I'm not sure whether to hoe them, painstakingly dig them out or wait till they're slightly bigger and poison them.
> Any ideas? I know using a weedkiller is anathema to some.



Dig out. Remove as much soils a possible to return to bed. Cut perennial weed at top across roots and compost before returning to bed.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Feb 2019)

[QUOTE 5543343, member: 9609"]Whats the biggest Leylandii that is practical to plant now ? (i mean in Feb - not at half past the eleven in the pm)[/QUOTE]

Can we get an idea of what you need to achieve? A 10-12 foot plant is easily established but success will be governed by location, aspect, number of plants, soil type etc.

More info please.


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Feb 2019)

[QUOTE 5543343, member: 9609"]Whats the biggest Leylandii that is practical to plant now ? (i mean in Feb - not at half past the eleven in the pm)[/QUOTE]


Any.

https://www.hedgesdirect.co.uk/acatalog/leylandii-hedging-plants-cupressocyparis-leylandii.html#aLEY

Just add water. The bigger the tree, the bigger the initial support, and what ^ he said


----------



## PK99 (21 Feb 2019)

[QUOTE 5543343, member: 9609"]Whats the biggest Leylandii that is practical to plant now ? (i mean in Feb - not at half past the eleven in the pm)[/QUOTE]

Any time of the year. Any size.

A quick search gives:

https://evergreenhedging.com/hedging-store/leylandii-2/leylandii-green-15ft.html/

as the largest readily available.

But my advice for, say, a 2ft leylandii would be to dig a 3ft deep hole, place the plant in the bottom and back fill.

I've planted 4m leylandii for clients, each of whom had:
a) a very specific location and need
b) the cash to afford annual professional clipping and height restriction (largest leylandii in the UK is 130ft plus and still growing, no one knows the full mature height of Leylandii as they are a new clone.

You may gather I'm not a fan. For every appropriate leylandii I have seen, I could count 100 inappropriate plantings.


----------



## rich p (21 Feb 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Dig out. Remove as much soils a possible to return to bed. Cut perennial weed at top across roots and compost before returning to bed.


They're so tiny but prolific it would be tricky to dig them out. That's what I did with the original mess. I've hoed twice now in the last month


----------



## PK99 (21 Feb 2019)

rich p said:


> I dug a 3m x 3m veg patch over, in the autumn, to clear weeds, old raspberries out, and to get rid of () the bindweed.
> 
> Since then some common weeds have germinated from dormant seeds, I guess. I'm not sure whether to hoe them, painstakingly dig them out or wait till they're slightly bigger and poison them.
> Any ideas? I know using a weedkiller is anathema to some.



To irradicate bindweed from a 3m by 3m plot without using weedkiller:

1. Dig out whole plot to a depth of 1m, and remove spoil from site, being careful not to spill ANY.

2. Ship in new soil


----------



## PK99 (21 Feb 2019)

[QUOTE 5543629, member: 9609"]@PaulB , @PK99, @Dave 123
may be I will come to this question from another angle.

I don't want to be able to see this greenhouse, and I don't want to be able to see it pretty soon.
the ground just in front of the fence has been a horrible waterlogged bit of garden, however I have double dug it (breaking through the compact layer), I have added a deep sinkaway into the middle, and I have then raised it by about 8 inches. Difficult to tell if this has been a success as we havn't had any rain tis winter.

Yes I agree Leylandii is completely the wrong plant, but I would quite like a 10 foot high screen there in the next year.

Any suggestions
View attachment 453733
[/QUOTE]

The mistake that most amateur gardeners make is trying to hide something by putting something else in front of it. Result is often replacing one eyesore with another.

The professional approach is distraction.

What you have at the moment is lots of relatively neutral foreground that the eye slips over to the fence and up to the shed and greenhouse. When the rockery plants are in flower the shed and green house will be much less prominent than they currently are.

What to do about the current view (now and for future seasons)?

In the Right hand corner you have a moss covered stone bench with a nondescript pot sitting on it. Replace that pot with a feature pot of some considerable size to pull the eye in that direction.

Plus don't plant in front of the shed/greenhouse to hide them, instead plant something attractive to stop the eye. Not knowing the details of aspect, soil type or ground conditions, it is difficult to be definitive in recommendation, but in terms of function it looks ideal for a multi stem birch (Betula jacquemontii) planted centrally on the shown view of the shed.

Plus clean moss/algae off the fence and halfway between pot and Betula plant an evergreen flowering wall shrub - Cotoneaster horizontalis would be ideal.


----------



## Paulus (21 Feb 2019)

You could put a trellis along the top of the fence and grow something along the top.


----------



## rich p (21 Feb 2019)

My daughter needs to disguise an unsightly wall in her back courtyard garden space. It's narrow and paved and gets little sunlight. Ideally evergreen. 
2 mt high by 2 mt wide and it will be planted in troughs.
Any suggestions? I suggested bamboo. The black stemmed ones are quite attractive .


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Feb 2019)

rich p said:


> My daughter needs to disguise an unsightly wall in her back courtyard garden space. It's narrow and paved and gets little sunlight. Ideally evergreen.
> 2 mt high by 2 mt wide and it will be planted in troughs.
> Any suggestions? I suggested bamboo. The black stemmed ones are quite attractive .




Yer bamboo might well need more light.
How about Chaenomeles, ornamental quince?
They’ll take shade, can be trained tight to the wall, provide winter flower and are very unfussy.

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=chaenomeles&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-gb&client=safari


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Feb 2019)

@User9609 

To flesh out @PK99 ’s suggestions I’d add some nice dogwoods as under planting. They’ll take it if it does get wet again and will provide summer foliage and winter stem interest to compliment the Betula (which is a great suggestion) ((It’s my go to tree of choice))

Cornus Alba
Cornus stolonifera flaviramea
Cornus midwinter fire 

Have a google....


----------



## PK99 (21 Feb 2019)

Dave 123 said:


> @User9609
> 
> To flesh out @PK99 ’s suggestions I’d add some nice dogwoods as under planting. They’ll take it if it does get wet again and will provide summer foliage and winter stem interest to compliment the Betula (which is a great suggestion) ((It’s my go to tree of choice))
> 
> ...



good call!


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Feb 2019)

The view in the propagator.....

And some Streptocarpus cuttings that were evicted to make way for my chilli seedlings.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (25 Feb 2019)

Dave 123 said:


> View attachment 454611
> View attachment 454612
> View attachment 454613
> View attachment 454615
> ...


Is the propagator heated? I'm having to make do with unheated in the house (south-facing window and near radiator) and only half my seeds have germinated (carrots, mint, basil, tomatoes). I'm thinking of starting my sweet peppers soon too or maybe delay a couple of weeks (they're not meant to be sown until April but I want to get an early crop as I'm growing for food). Once my seedlings are strong enough I'll transplant to unheated greenhouse.


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Feb 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Is the propagator heated? I'm having to make do with unheated in the house (south-facing window and near radiator) and only half my seeds have germinated (carrots, mint, basil, tomatoes). I'm thinking of starting my sweet peppers soon too or maybe delay a couple of weeks (they're not meant to be sown until April but I want to get an early crop as I'm growing for food). Once my seedlings are strong enough I'll transplant to unheated greenhouse.



Heated. I have a soil warming cable in the sand


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (25 Feb 2019)

Dave 123 said:


> Heated. I have a soil warming cable in the sand
> 
> View attachment 454649


Thanks, I haven't heard of those. I'm quite new to all this. I've got an allotment where I'm hoping to grow most of the fruit and veg for the table. I've been having a lot of fun getting the plot ready and looking forward to tasting my own allotment-grown fruit and veg.


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Feb 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Thanks, I haven't heard of those. I'm quite new to all this. I've got an allotment where I'm hoping to grow most of the fruit and veg for the table. I've been having a lot of fun getting the plot ready and looking forward to tasting my own allotment-grown fruit and veg.



That sounds good! I just stick to growing chillis thes days.


----------



## Paulus (26 Feb 2019)

Question---I have found some Daffodil and Tulip bulbs in the shed, can I plant them now knowing that they will not flower this year, or keep them and plant them in the autumn as usual?


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Feb 2019)

Paulus said:


> Question---I have found some Daffodil and Tulip bulbs in the shed, can I plant them now knowing that they will not flower this year, or keep them and plant them in the autumn as usual?



I’d plant them now, far better in the ground. They may flower later this year.


----------



## Jody (26 Feb 2019)

Dave 123 said:


> Heated. I have a soil warming cable in the sand.



Roughly how much does the heated cable cost to run?


----------



## Paulus (26 Feb 2019)

Dave 123 said:


> I’d plant them now, far better in the ground. They may flower later this year.


Thanks. They are going in this afternoon.


----------



## Jody (26 Feb 2019)

Made a start on my chillies in the last few weeks. The orange Scotch bonnets have only had a 10% germination rate so a little disappointed with them. Although the company I bought them off have a 70% germination promise so hopefully get them changed for some annums as time is ticking.


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Feb 2019)

Jody said:


> Made a start on my chillies in the last few weeks. The orange Scotch bonnets have only had a 10% germination rate so a little disappointed with them. Although the company I bought them off have a 70% germination promise so hopefully get them changed for some annums as time is ticking.
> 
> View attachment 454788
> View attachment 454790




These people will sell you some a bit different. I'm contemplating getting a couple myself.


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Feb 2019)

Jody said:


> Roughly how much does the heated cable cost to run?



I don't pay the bill.....!!!


----------



## Jody (26 Feb 2019)

Dave 123 said:


> I don't pay the bill.....!!!



It's alright for some!

I need a way of getting the plants growing in my shed but will need a good constant temp plus the current low power lighting. This year will have to be a box in our bedroom until the weather turns enough to get them outside.


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Feb 2019)

Jody said:


> It's alright for some!
> 
> I need a way of getting the plants growing in my shed but will need a good constant temp plus the current low power lighting. This year will have to be a box in our bedroom until the weather turns enough to get them outside.




I’ve found your (expensive) solution 

https://www.harrodhorticultural.com/propagators-cid81.html


----------



## Jody (26 Feb 2019)

Dave 123 said:


> I’ve found your (expensive) solution
> 
> https://www.harrodhorticultural.com/propagators-cid81.html



Vita pods were the heated prop of choice on a couple of UK chilli forums I used to frequent. Great pieces of kit but I couldn't justify the outlay. Really like how they can be raised as the plants grow and are have adjustable thermostats.

The heated prop you see above was £8 from B&Q and the LED panel above it was £6 with 21w and about 1100 lumens. Slightly more budget conscious


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Feb 2019)

Jody said:


> Vita pods were the heated prop of choice on a couple of UK chilli forums I used to frequent. Great pieces of kit but I couldn't justify the outlay. Really like how they can be raised as the plants grow and are have adjustable thermostats.
> 
> The heated prop you see above was £8 from B&Q and the LED panel above it was £6 with 21w and about 1100 lumens. Slightly more budget conscious



A chilli forum..... interesting.

Goes off to google.


----------



## Jody (27 Feb 2019)

Dave 123 said:


> A chilli forum..... interesting.
> 
> Goes off to google.



Chillies Galore. Great friendly site.


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Feb 2019)

Jody said:


> Chillies Galore. Great friendly site.



Sounds like a hot adult film star to me....


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Mar 2019)

Hellebores


----------



## mudsticks (14 Mar 2019)

And more of em..


----------



## mudsticks (14 Mar 2019)

And everyone's favourite.. 
Loads of delicious Kale


----------



## MartinQ (5 Apr 2019)

If anyone in the Chester area is free on May 5th - Sunday bank holiday, we're running a charity plant sale again, with a good range from @Dave 123.


----------



## rich p (5 Apr 2019)

I planted out my beetroot seedlings and then the weather turned cold. Not to mention hail, rain and wind.
Hopefully they're tough enough to survive


----------



## Jody (5 Apr 2019)

I've decided to have a decent run of chillis this year so I can clear out all the older powders for some fresh. Bought a cheap LED panel from Ebay to assist growth while natural light levels are low. It has now been modified so the light output is 5x that of how it arrived. This has caused an explosion of growth over the last 10 days. Looking to be on track for some decent size plants when the weather improves and its time to kick them out of the house.

When do people recommend to start their tomatoes so not to be too early? Only ever done from seed once as they are so cheap in the local garden centers. But my son want to grow his own from seed this year.


----------



## MartinQ (5 Apr 2019)

Jody said:


> I've decided to have a decent run of chillis this year so I can clear out all the older powders for some fresh. Bought a cheap LED panel from Ebay to assist growth while natural light levels are low. It has now been modified so the light output is 5x that of how it arrived. This has caused an explosion of growth over the last 10 days. Looking to be on track for some decent size plants when the weather improves and its time to kick them out of the house.
> 
> When do people recommend to start their tomatoes so not to be too early? Only ever done from seed once as they are so cheap in the local garden centers. But my son want to grow his own from seed this year.
> 
> View attachment 460856



Sow end of Feb and plant outdoors end of May.
So get sowing ...


----------



## Jody (5 Apr 2019)

MartinQ said:


> Sow end of Feb and plant outdoors end of May.
> So get sowing ...



Thanks for that. I'll fire the heated prop back up tomorrow and get them in the light box when they sprout.


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Apr 2019)

MartinQ said:


> If anyone in the Chester area is free on May 5th - Sunday bank holiday, we're running a charity plant sale again, with a good range from @Dave 123.
> 
> View attachment 460853
> View attachment 460854




That’s nice to know!


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Apr 2019)

Padron peppers coming on well






Some other smaller chillis on the way...


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Apr 2019)

Some other bits and bobs 

Pelargonium apple blossom rosebud- cuttings taken in autumn 2018




Cobaea scandens, grown from seed




Salvia hot lips




Begonia escargot- leaf cuttings taken in January ‘19


----------



## Jody (7 Apr 2019)

It's that time of year when I have to battle these little devils and the ants that farm them. It always seems to be a few specific acers that get attacked. Luckily I've caught them early this time.


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Apr 2019)

A few tulip pictures from work


----------



## Spinney (18 Apr 2019)

mudsticks said:


> View attachment 457413
> 
> 
> And everyone's favourite..
> Loads of delicious Kale


I saw that pic while scrolling and didn't register what it was properly. At first glance it looked like a hilltop covered in rainforest sticking out of a cloud layer!
(And I've only had tea to drink this morning, honest!)


----------



## furball (18 Apr 2019)

Dave 123 said:


> A few tulip pictures from work
> 
> View attachment 462777
> View attachment 462778
> View attachment 462779


I could have sworn I had planted a range of different coloured tulips. Turns out they are all white.


----------



## mudsticks (18 Apr 2019)

Spinney said:


> I saw that pic while scrolling and didn't register what it was properly. At first glance it looked like a hilltop covered in rainforest sticking out of a cloud layer!
> (And I've only had tea to drink this morning, honest!)



Yes i often think it looks like an aerial view of the rainforest when i take the cover off


----------



## Dave7 (19 Apr 2019)

mudsticks said:


> Yes i often think it looks like an aerial view of the rainforest when i take the cover off


@mudsticks ......if you dont mind me asking, what kind of farming are you into? (purely out of interest)


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Apr 2019)

Tulips at home


----------



## steveindenmark (19 Apr 2019)

I have not pruned my roses yet. Is it too late to prune them right down? If it is. How low should I prune them?


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Apr 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> I have not pruned my roses yet. Is it too late to prune them right down? If it is. How low should I prune them?



No, you should be fine.

Remove dead, diseased & damaged wood. Remove any rubbing branches.
Prune to an outward facing bud.
If it’s a bush/shrub, try and keep the centre of the bush uncluttered.

How low? Show me a picture.....


----------



## mudsticks (19 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> @mudsticks ......if you dont mind me asking, what kind of farming are you into? (purely out of interest)



Mostly organic vegetables.. 

I run my own veg box scheme. 

And egg laying chickens, which are rotated within the vegetable growing. areas.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Apr 2019)

Before retiring in 2016 I spent 44 years in professional horticulture following training at Pershore College of Horticulture, at the time recognised as the best in the country. I feel I know a thing or two about growing plants along with many other aspects of horticulture.

I've had an allotment for 35+ years but did not give it sufficient attention for many years prior to my retirement. The first spring of retirement was to correct this in many ways, new raised beds, significant soil enrichment, new paths, 800 litres of water storage, protection for young crops etc. I now have a highly productive piece of land. This year I decided to grow more young plant material from seed including many standard vegetables such as leeks, runner beans, lettuce, Cavolo Nero, peas etc. and a number of annuals, admittedly tricky ones, such as Verbena bonariensis, Cosmos sulphureus, Cosmos xanthos and Black Eyed Suzie. On the vegetable side I have previously germinated and grown these types successfully.

Germination has been appalling with the exception of Cavolo Nero. Even the beans have required a second sowing just to get the numbers I need! In some instances I have less than 5 (five) seedings from a packet. I have three thoughts in mind:

Are other gardeners having difficulty with germination in 2019? In which case it may be the season?
All of the seed came from Kings seeds, chosen for no reason other than our local retail nursery stocks these. Is this typical of their quality?
Do others have seed companies they have found especially successful?
Others experience would be very welcome as I don't believe this is bad luck, inexperience or incompetence.


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Apr 2019)

@PaulSB 

I usually use T&M seed. This year 2 varieties of Nasturtium have drawn a blank. Nasturtium!!!
T&M are annoyingly expensive, but as a rule I find them to be of good quality.

My mum once told me about Kings seed, saying it was good. I bought some veg seed. Some of it was hit and miss.

Other than the Nasturtium failure it’s been productive this year.

Oh, and Reasheath was miles better than Pershore....!


----------



## PaulSB (25 Apr 2019)

Dave 123 said:


> @PaulSB
> Oh, and Reasheath was miles better than Pershore....!



When were you there Dave. I did Pershore 74-76.


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> When were you there Dave. I did Pershore 74-76.




I was in St Savoiurs infant school 74-76!!!!!


----------



## PaulSB (25 Apr 2019)

@Dave 123


----------



## rich p (26 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Others experience would be very welcome as I don't believe this is bad luck, inexperience or incompetence


I have had mixed results with flowers and veg seeds this year but I do put this down to incompetence! I may be doing myself an injustice .
Most packets say that you can get a refund if they're a failure. I've never actually tried it though.


----------



## wormo (26 Apr 2019)

Dave 123 said:


> @PaulSB
> 
> I usually use T&M seed. This year 2 varieties of Nasturtium have drawn a blank. Nasturtium!!!
> T&M are annoyingly expensive, but as a rule I find them to be of good quality.
> ...




My Nasturtiums have been pretty poor this year. Think I did them too early. Last two weeks everything is romping away.


----------



## MartinQ (28 Apr 2019)

Reminder for anyone in the Chester area, next Sunday 5th May.
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/gardeners.222547/post-5590760

Even got a limited supply of Nasturtiums .


----------



## mudsticks (28 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Before retiring in 2016 I spent 44 years in professional horticulture following training at Pershore College of Horticulture, at the time recognised as the best in the country. I feel I know a thing or two about growing plants along with many other aspects of horticulture.
> 
> I've had an allotment for 35+ years but did not give it sufficient attention for many years prior to my retirement. The first spring of retirement was to correct this in many ways, new raised beds, significant soil enrichment, new paths, 800 litres of water storage, protection for young crops etc. I now have a highly productive piece of land. This year I decided to grow more young plant material from seed including many standard vegetables such as leeks, runner beans, lettuce, Cavolo Nero, peas etc. and a number of annuals, admittedly tricky ones, such as Verbena bonariensis, Cosmos sulphureus, Cosmos xanthos and Black Eyed Suzie. On the vegetable side I have previously germinated and grown these types successfully.
> 
> ...



I've had a pretty good year for germination on the whole. 

Sounds like you're a pretty experienced grower so it must either be, the seeds or the compost / substrate.

I mainly grow vegetables from seed. 
Moles seeds are very good, as are CN (commercial - but they accept any orders if you can make it up to £50)..Seeds of Italy (Franchi) are also quality.

The garden centre might not have stored the seed so wel? Hanging on a rack in a hot shop isn't ideal really. 

Otherwise maybe the compost?

There were some duff proprietary batches a few years back, I can't remember the name of the chemical herbicide that i believe was getting into processed greenwaste, through a lawn treatment iirc

For substrate I swear by Klasmanns organic peat free, it's like sowing into brown sugar. Not cheap, but really consistent quality. 

I mainly do module sowing, for less stress of transplants 
The peat free you have to literally buy a lorry load straight from Germany - I do a group buy with other growers - but horti suppliers in this country (I think CES) do their other sorts which you can buy as individual bags. 

My worst sowing problem this year has been with pesky mice. 

Getting onto the heated propagation bench, digging up and scoffing all the early aubergine, and sweet peppers just as they germinated 
Grrrr. 

Had time to resow but still is annoying. 

My on-farm trainee is trialling cropping lentils this year (again the mice are very keen) but I guess even if they come to naught in terms of foodstuf, they will make a decent green manure. 

Still plenty time to resow everything though - as you well know, stuff catches up - and even can overtake the earlier sown things. 

Happy allotmenting. 

My fantasy veg garden would be a couple of metres square. 

Multiple acres takes far too much time out of ones cycling life..


----------



## Jody (29 Apr 2019)

Can anyone recommend food for potted Japanese Maples? I've been using ericaceous liquid feed but not sure its the right stuff.


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Apr 2019)

Jody said:


> Can anyone recommend food for potted Japanese Maples? I've been using ericaceous liquid feed but not sure its the right stuff.



I use Maxicrop feeds for everything.


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Apr 2019)

Geum Mrs Bradshaw 







Allium purple sensation on its way


----------



## MartinQ (17 May 2019)

Raised ~£600 at the plant sale a couple of weeks ago. Going to Thrombosis UK, Bloodwise and the local residents association.
Thanks (again) to @Dave 123 for the seeds / cuttings last year.


----------



## Dave 123 (26 May 2019)

Some pics from my blustery garden 

The banana plants are surplus from work, so I’m making use of them for the summer 

























The citrus trees just starting to flower 





And the grape needs thinning out 






So we’ve moved away from veg growing and I’m just filling the raised beds with any old flowering plants, the brief is- just chuck it in, see what happens.


----------



## Mrs M (27 May 2019)

Dave 123 said:


> Some pics from my blustery garden
> 
> The banana plants are surplus from work, so I’m making use of them for the summer
> View attachment 468148
> ...


Looks great!
Are they purple Abyssinian bananas?


----------



## Dave 123 (27 May 2019)

Mrs M said:


> Looks great!
> Are they purple Abyssinian bananas?




They is!


----------



## Mrs M (27 May 2019)

Poor Snapdragons 
Bought these around 4 weeks ago from B&Q, as Homebase nearby is closed.
Look like they want to flower but nothing is happening, some in pots, some in the ground.
Know the bees love them so that’s why I bought them 
In Miracle Grow compost, well watered and we’ve had some sun!


----------



## booze and cake (27 May 2019)

Living in a top flat I don't have a garden, but here's some pics I got from nice gardens I visited with with my Mum in Ireland last week.
Kelly's Hotel Garden Rosslare.




Palm flowering




JFK Arboretum, New Ross, Wexford
Cork oak bark




Multi-coloured.
















Kimokea Gardens 












Some fairy houses


----------



## steveindenmark (1 Jun 2019)

Aliums and iris. Two of the easiest things to grow, but so effective


----------



## Milzy (2 Jun 2019)

I want a fantastic tree in a big pot. 
Ideas? 
I’m thinking of an Olive tree.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (2 Jun 2019)

Milzy said:


> I want a fantastic tree in a big pot.
> Ideas?
> I’m thinking of an Olive tree.



I’m thinking ginkgo biloba.


----------



## Fnaar (2 Jun 2019)

booze and cake said:


> Living in a top flat I don't have a garden, but here's some pics I got from nice gardens I visited with with my Mum in Ireland last week.
> Kelly's Hotel Garden Rosslare.
> View attachment 468350


Me being me, I really MUST get one of those massive purple pointy things for my garden!!!!


----------



## Mrs M (2 Jun 2019)

Milzy said:


> I want a fantastic tree in a big pot.
> Ideas?
> I’m thinking of an Olive tree.


Hardy palm tree, monkey puzzle tree, banana plant?


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Jun 2019)

Banana is a good call @Mrs M

@Milzy 

If you have money, or time how about cloud pruned tree. Ilex crenata....?






https://www.paramountplants.co.uk/p...MIjb6t_-XL4gIVBrvtCh2f-wDrEAQYAiABEgKgB_D_BwE


----------



## Milzy (3 Jun 2019)

Dave 123 said:


> Banana is a good call @Mrs M
> 
> @Milzy
> 
> ...


Some are £15000. Wouldn’t pay that if I had 10 million. They’re not that great looking.


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Jun 2019)

A couple of pictures from my garden 

Calamondin orange 




A lemon ready for picking 




My grapevine after a haircut 




Nigella. You can’t beat it!




Cornflower comes close 




A nice vibrant Salvia


----------



## randynewmanscat (3 Jun 2019)

I chuckled at the contributions regarding being familiar with the "recycling centre" (tip). I chip everything and use as mulch or compost. What is in the attached image I draw the line at, the result of being absent from my home for three months in 2017, never again. I had to carefully remove these before putting the plants to compost. They are the result of deeply cultivating some land in the late spring then spending longer than I intended in England, the seeds that caused the headache could be up to 90 years old laying in wait for a fool such as me to turn them upwards to the surface.


----------



## furball (3 Jun 2019)

randynewmanscat said:


> I chuckled at the contributions regarding being familiar with the "recycling centre" (tip). I chip everything and use as mulch or compost. What is in the attached image I draw the line at, the result of being absent from my home for three months in 2017, never again. I had to carefully remove these before putting the plants to compost. They are the result of deeply cultivating some land in the late spring then spending longer than I intended in England, the seeds that caused the headache could be up to 90 years old laying in wait for a fool such as me to turn them upwards to the surface.
> View attachment 469236


What are they?


----------



## mudsticks (5 Jun 2019)

What a difference ten days makes. 
Been away hillwalking in slightly soggy Scotland. 
Come back to the farm, and the cucumbers are only a couple of weeks off fruiting, and kilos of sugars snap peas are ready to pick.

The slight tyranny of the veg farm...


----------



## randynewmanscat (5 Jun 2019)

furball said:


> What are they?


Datura Stramonium or "Jimson Weed" seed pods, highly invasive but easily dealt with if you are resident on the land that they form part of the seed bank on. They are scary looking plants, some people actually cultivate them for their looks, others cultivate them for their highly narcotic effect. The seeds can live for almost one hundred years, deep cultivation turns them up into the germination zone and bingo you have your very own Jimson weed plantation.
I made two trips to the déchetterie with these bags, about 500L of seed pods.
Have a look at how the name Jimson came into being, it will amuse you I am sure.
All parts of the plant are narcotic in content including the roots. I torched a pile of stalks nearly two metres in height using a >100KW torch and a pyre of pallets to fire them up. I chose the day to do it very carefully, the smoke rose vertically and I thanked my lucky stars.


----------



## PK99 (6 Jun 2019)

randynewmanscat said:


> Datura Stramonium or "Jimson Weed" seed pods, highly invasive but easily dealt with if you are resident on the land that they form part of the seed bank on. They are scary looking plants, some people actually cultivate them for their looks, others cultivate them for their highly narcotic effect. The seeds can live for almost one hundred years, deep cultivation turns them up into the germination zone and bingo you have your very own Jimson weed plantation.
> I made two trips to the déchetterie with these bags, about 500L of seed pods.
> *Have a look at how the name Jimson came into being, it will amuse you I am sure.*
> All parts of the plant are narcotic in content including the roots. I torched a pile of stalks nearly two metres in height using a >100KW torch and a pyre of pallets to fire them up. I chose the day to do it very carefully, the smoke rose vertically and I thanked my lucky stars.



_The James-Town Weed (which resembles the Thorny Apple of Peru, and I take to be the plant so call'd) is supposed to be one of the greatest coolers in the world. This being an early plant, was gather'd very young for a boil'd salad, by some of the soldiers sent thither to quell the rebellion of Bacon (1676); and some of them ate plentifully of it, the effect of which was a very pleasant comedy, for they turned natural fools upon it for several days: one would blow up a feather in the air; another would dart straws at it with much fury; and another, stark naked, was sitting up in a corner like a monkey, grinning and making mows [grimaces] at them; a fourth would fondly kiss and paw his companions, and sneer in their faces with a countenance more antic than any in a Dutch droll.

In this frantic condition they were confined, lest they should, in their folly, destroy themselves—though it was observed that all their actions were full of innocence and good nature. Indeed, they were not very cleanly; for they would have wallowed in their own excrements if they had not been prevented. A thousand such simple tricks they played, and after eleven days returned themselves again, not remembering anything that had passed.

— Robert Beverley, Jr., The History and Present State of Virginia, Book II: Of the Natural Product and Conveniencies in Its Unimprov'd State, Before the English Went Thither, 1705[13]_


----------



## Poacher (6 Jun 2019)

"Jimson weed: that's a bitch. Everybody should do jimson weed - once. I only did it twice."
Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## Poacher (6 Jun 2019)

Epiphyllum "Appeal" putting on a fine display this year.


----------



## Poacher (18 Jun 2019)

Garlic mimicking grebes.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (18 Jun 2019)

Poacher said:


> Garlic mimicking grebes.
> View attachment 471345



Scapes. Cook and eat them. Yum.


----------



## Hicky (18 Jun 2019)

I've two fennel plants, they've gone barmy, so much so I've chopped the other back.


----------



## Hicky (19 Jun 2019)

A few images of the garden from our new house. Heavily scarified the lawn as it was full of thatch hence the new toy for my feet.
Son number two helping build the fencing. He’s very interested in learning practical skills. Also the first of our raspberry haul...mmm


----------



## randynewmanscat (21 Jun 2019)

PK99 said:


> one would blow up a feather in the air; another would dart straws at it with much fury;


I read this after researching what the monstrosity was that I had returned to, I laughed for some time.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Jul 2019)

Another plant to be identified please. They're around 3' tall, and have a vibrant red flower. I got a load of them cheap from an online catalogue years ago and can't remember what they are - one of my neighbours was asking as this is the first time in a few years that they've not been flattened by strong winds or heavy rain


----------



## Tail End Charlie (12 Jul 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Another plant to be identified please. They're around 3' tall, and have a vibrant red flower. I got a load of them cheap from an online catalogue years ago and can't remember what they are - one of my neighbours was asking as this is the first time in a few years that they've not been flattened by strong winds or heavy rain
> View attachment 475180


Crocosmia Lucifer. Great plant.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Jul 2019)

Many thanks @Tail End Charlie


----------



## Tail End Charlie (12 Jul 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Many thanks @Tail End Charlie


Sheer fluke, I just happened to log on when you'd posted. Normally a thread is several pages long before I see it!


----------



## randynewmanscat (19 Jul 2019)

This is what happens when you plant courgettes and other squashes too close for daily inspection. Being away from home for a few days does not help. I normally eat the courgette when they are sausage size. I stuffed a couple of the less scary ones but the flesh is a bit marrow like for my taste. These are in the composter now.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Sep 2019)

ID please.. 
I saw this in Abington Park today and want to get some for my garden.. (not dig some of these up!)


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Sep 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 485101
> 
> 
> ID please..
> I saw this in Abington Park today and want to get some for my garden.. (not dig some of these up!)




‘‘Tis a Dahlia with a dark leaf

Maybe Bishop of York......


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Sep 2019)

Dave 123 said:


> ‘‘Tis a Dahlia with a dark leaf
> 
> Maybe Bishop of York......


Thank you.. That looks like the one


----------



## Stephenite (4 Oct 2019)

At the 'summer cottage' and the big replanting/planting project has had it's chances of success reduced greatly by dritt weather! Woke up to heavy sleet this morning with snow lying about 200ft above us, and frost forecast for the next couple of nights.

I'm digging up birch and Scots pine (1m to 2m tall) at one side of the garden and planting them in a row to form a 'hedge' about 30m long. If they take that'll be great if they don't I haven't lost much - they have to come out anyway as they're taking over. I'm cutting them out roughly with a spade leaving a root ball of about a foot diameter. In the space left I'll be planting an apple tree! My sons choice. A little further away at the end of an overgrown row of berry bushes my little girl and I will be putting in a blackcurrant bush.

Much of the garden has been taken over by Lupin. I give it a good bashing two or three times a year but it's not a battle I'm winning.


----------



## Poacher (7 Oct 2019)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Crocosmia Lucifer. Great plant.


But can be invasive.


Stephenite said:


> At the 'summer cottage' and the big replanting/planting project has had it's chances of success reduced greatly by dritt weather! Woke up to heavy sleet this morning with snow lying about 200ft above us, and frost forecast for the next couple of nights.
> 
> I'm digging up birch and Scots pine (1m to 2m tall) at one side of the garden and planting them in a row to form a 'hedge' about 30m long. If they take that'll be great if they don't I haven't lost much - they have to come out anyway as they're taking over. I'm cutting them out roughly with a spade leaving a root ball of about a foot diameter. In the space left I'll be planting an apple tree! My sons choice. A little further away at the end of an overgrown row of berry bushes my little girl and I will be putting in a blackcurrant bush.
> 
> Much of the garden has been taken over by Lupin. I give it a good bashing two or three times a year but it's not a battle I'm winning.


Brrrr! Will the apple tree be self-fertile? If not, you'll need another which flowers at roughly the same time, in order to cross-pollinate. The lupins aren't all bad news, as they're quite effective in fixing nitrogen thus fertilising the soil. Just need to let them do their work, then mow them mercilessly!


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Oct 2019)

Just acquired this off a neighbour. Needs re-potting, I reckon (in what, though?)
What is it, please?

(It's in a 30cm red pot, for scale)


----------



## fossyant (19 Oct 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 489654
> 
> 
> Just acquired this off a neighbour. Needs re-potting, I reckon (in what, though?)
> ...


Dragon Tree


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Oct 2019)

fossyant said:


> Dragon Tree


Thanks


----------



## Poacher (19 Oct 2019)

fossyant said:


> Dragon Tree


Yep; one of the dracaena family, but I don't know which one. We had a very similar plant, which eventually grew too leggy and had to go. It _might_ have survived some drastic pruning, but we'd become a bit bored with it.


----------



## fossyant (19 Oct 2019)

Its a good size


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Oct 2019)

At the moment, its straight into compost in the ceramic pot. I need a liner. I'll despatch MrsPete to B&M or somewhere to get one. 
What potting compost do they like?


----------



## Poacher (19 Oct 2019)

They'll survive in almost anything, but probably prefer something like John Innes No. 3, maybe with some horticultural grit added to improve drainage.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Oct 2020)

Anyone with hydrangea knowledge, here?
Do I remember correctly that if you put copper sulphate in the soil that it will turn a pink flowered hydrangea into one that produces blue flowers, or is my memory playing tricks on me?


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (6 Oct 2020)

Hydrangeas go blue in alkali soil, pink in acid soil. 
The only sure fire way to encourage permanent colour of your choice is to plant in a pot of some sort with the correct pH soil around it. 
Adding nutrients to a border soil will only work short term as the nutrients leach away and are replaced by the soil's natural pH.


----------



## furball (6 Oct 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Hydrangeas go blue in alkali soil, pink in acid soil.
> The only sure fire way to encourage permanent colour of your choice is to plant in a pot of some sort with the correct pH soil around it.
> Adding nutrients to a border soil will only work short term as the nutrients leach away and are replaced by the soil's natural pH.


Isn't it the other way round?


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (6 Oct 2020)

Ermm I always remember it as the second letter of blue is L and the second letter of alkali is L. Mind you that's trying to remember from 50 years ago, so it could be that my nemonic should be a negative.
Either way, we never bother. We grow them in the border, and they seem to change coulour during the flowering season, so we get both shades.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Oct 2020)

So..... It's one or the other, then


----------



## keithmac (6 Oct 2020)

Take the PH of your soil and do the opposite?.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Oct 2020)

keithmac said:


> Take the PH of your soil and do the opposite?.


Possibly. I just remember the copper sulphate thing from, probably, my dad. 
They're in pots of 'standard' compost (not ericaceous)


----------



## PaulSB (7 Oct 2020)

Hydrangea colour is pH dependent; 5.5 or less for blue; 5.5-6.5 will give either a purplish colour or a mix of blue and pink; 6.5 and above for pink or red.

Incorporating ericaceous locally will help and there are various chemical formulations available in garden centres.

Be aware some modern pink hydrangeas are bred to retain their colour regardless of soil type.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Oct 2020)

@PaulSB Thanks for that. The largest one is a cutting taken from my dad's hydrangea over 35 years ago! 
I've grown several, from cuttings, off that over the years. I need to re-pot a couple now so I'll go ericaceous on those ones. The main one might have to be either left pink, or attempt to alter the pH.

👍🏼


----------



## tom73 (7 Oct 2020)

On the subject of ericaceous compost please remember to use a peat free ericaceous one. We need all the Peat bogs we can not just for wildlife but they have a massive about of co2 locked in them. Which once it erodes it all ends up adding to rising global co2 levels.


----------



## furball (7 Oct 2020)

Blueness is enhanced by aluminium uptake. Usually added to soil in the form of aluminium sulphate.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Oct 2020)

tom73 said:


> On the subject of ericaceous compost please remember to use a peat free ericaceous one. We need all the Peat bogs we can not just for wildlife but they have a massive about of co2 locked in them. Which once it erodes it all ends up adding to rising global co2 levels.


Applies to all composts not just ericaceous.


----------



## tom73 (7 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Applies to all composts not just ericaceous.


Totally I’ve not touched the stuff for many years I’ve seen mass peat extraction in action it’s horrific.
Just thought it worth pointing out you can get ericaceous that‘s peat free. All you hear is ‘’you need a peat based compost“. General peat free compose is common talk ericaceous ones less so.


----------



## Hicky (19 Oct 2020)

I've been having issues with weeds in our garden as everyone does...there's quite a few mature shrubs so putting down a weed membrane down is a bit of a mare to say the least. Would a thick layer of chippings do the job or am i just putting off the inevitable?


----------



## tom73 (19 Oct 2020)

No not not at all by "thick layer of chippings" you are thinking bark not slate or similar ?
Good thick layer is ideal 3 to 4 in is what you should aim for now is in fact a good time to do it anyway.
You will need to keep topping it up and some my still come throw or seed into the mulch. 
The latter are easy to pull out they tend to be only rooted into the mulch.


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Oct 2020)

Hicky said:


> I've been having issues with weeds in our garden as everyone does...there's quite a few mature shrubs so putting down a weed membrane down is a bit of a mare to say the least. Would a thick layer of chippings do the job or am i just putting off the inevitable?



The hoe is your friend if you have time to whizz round your garden once a week.
In my 35 year horticulture career I’ve learned that this is the best labour saving tool.


----------



## JhnBssll (24 Oct 2020)

One of my friends is a hoe. I've still got weeds in my garden though.


----------



## Hicky (27 Oct 2020)

Dave 123 said:


> The hoe is your friend if you have time to whizz round your garden once a week.
> In my 35 year horticulture career I’ve learned that this is the best labour saving tool.


I was taking the tops off everything then giving it a light turning over, I almost felt like I was reseeding them as the bugger kept multiplying!!!


----------



## Hicky (27 Oct 2020)

We have an Acer tree in the garden and must say its our favourite tree/shrub, it was already in the garden and is in a spot which had both sun and shade.
How easy are they to grow on and do they live in pots well...?
I've had huge success growing on Alder trees this year to plant out.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (27 Oct 2020)

Dave 123 said:


> The hoe is your friend if you have time to whizz round your garden once a week.
> In my 35 year horticulture career I’ve learned that this is the best labour saving tool.


Totally agree, the hoe is invaluable. Most people use it like a spade, whereas it should be thought of as a knife on a stick (and sharpened regularly accordingly).


----------



## mudsticks (27 Oct 2020)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Totally agree, the hoe is invaluable. Most people use it like a spade, whereas it should be thought of as a knife on a stick (and sharpened regularly accordingly).







Yup you're only looking to slice just under the surface.

And get yourself a nice long handled one, no point doing your back in.

Wolf garten push n pull is my favoured sort.


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Oct 2020)

mudsticks said:


> View attachment 554953
> 
> Yup you're only looking to slice just under the surface.
> 
> ...



Wolf tools on the whole are pretty damn good. With a lifetime guarantee too.


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Oct 2020)

Hicky said:


> I was taking the tops off everything then giving it a light turning over, I almost felt like I was reseeding them as the bugger kept multiplying!!!



you need to mutter curses under your breath too......


----------



## mudsticks (27 Oct 2020)

Dave 123 said:


> Wolf tools on the whole are pretty damn good. With a lifetime guarantee too.



And interchangeable heads, as well 

I like the handles with the condomised ends as pictured.
Easier on the hand after a few hours of it..


Dave 123 said:


> you need to mutter curses under your breath too......



Definitely, incanting a few grounsel hexes never goes amiss..

"Die a crispy death. you barstewards.."

Us organic farmers and growers are such _nice _people


----------



## PaulSB (28 Oct 2020)

Hicky said:


> We have an Acer tree in the garden and must say its our favourite tree/shrub, it was already in the garden and is in a spot which had both sun and shade.
> How easy are they to grow on and do they live in pots well...?
> I've had huge success growing on Alder trees this year to plant out.


The conditions you describe are ideal for Japanese Acers. The one you have is, I think, Acer palmatum and the golden forms of this plant can be unhappy in full sun or exposed locations - cold winds in particular.

All Acers can be grown very successfully in pots. We have three which are 6-7 years old and I have neighbours with four of a similar age. If you want to grow in pots I would suggest using Acer disectum or japonicum and preferably varieties which are other than gold. You can successfully grow palmatum types in pots but again I'd avoid the golden foliage types.

I only suggest avoiding the golden foliage types because in my experience they are less tolerant of frost and cold wind. All Acers can suffer in these situations but the golden forms more so. A big advantage of growing in a pot is you can move your plant around to find the ideal location and if frost is an issue keep it somewhere protected till the danger of frost has passed.

We grow ours in plastic containers and then slip these in to a ceramic ornamental pot. This means when repotting is needed the whole job is much easier.

Acers are initially slow growing and it's worth spending extra to get a larger and more mature plant. I'm not a fan of instant gardening but this is one exception I'd chose a larger plant. Go to a quality garden centre and look through the stocks carefully, you'll find quite a variation in size, shape etc. Be prepared to pay, Acers are slow growing and the cost reflects the time it takes to grow a plant on the nursery.


----------



## Dave 123 (28 Oct 2020)

mudsticks said:


> And interchangeable heads, as well
> 
> I like the handles with the condomised ends as pictured.
> Easier on the hand after a few hours of it..
> ...


Condomised end isn’t a phrase I ever anticipated encountering.

Thank you.
I think.....


----------



## mudsticks (28 Oct 2020)

Dave 123 said:


> Condomised end isn’t a phrase I ever anticipated encountering.
> 
> Thank you.
> I think.....



You got it straight away though right..? 

Filthy hands = filthy mind


----------



## Dave 123 (28 Oct 2020)

mudsticks said:


> You got it straight away though right..?
> 
> Filthy hands = filthy mind



I try to wear gloves these days. Cleanish hands, filthy mind....


----------



## potsy (28 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> The conditions you describe are ideal for Japanese Acers. The one you have is, I think, Acer palmatum and the golden forms of this plant can be unhappy in full sun or exposed locations - cold winds in particular.
> 
> All Acers can be grown very successfully in pots. We have three which are 6-7 years old and I have neighbours with four of a similar age. If you want to grow in pots I would suggest using Acer disectum or japonicum and preferably varieties which are other than gold. You can successfully grow palmatum types in pots but again I'd avoid the golden foliage types.
> 
> ...


I quite fancy an Acer in the garden, thanks for this advice. 

Like the idea of keeping it in a pot too, will look into that.


----------



## Hicky (29 Oct 2020)

potsy said:


> I quite fancy an Acer in the garden, thanks for this advice.
> 
> Like the idea of keeping it in a pot too, will look into that.


For the changing of the colours of the leaves which is quite dramatic for the variety we have its stunning, you won't regret it. Our other favourite too is Pieris "Forest Flame", have a gander however a different size and shape it too has dramatic changes of colour.


----------



## Hicky (1 Nov 2020)

Can someone tell me what this delight is filling my beds? The plant front and centre with the red stems. I assume it’s a weed as it grows fairly readily and quickly however my Ms planted a wild seed mix so I’m unsure....


----------



## Once a Wheeler (1 Nov 2020)

Low-growing varieties of cotoneaster are great for virtually trouble-free ground cover with seasonal flowers and berries. Try _Cotoneaster microphyllus cochleatus_ (make sure you get a low-growing cultivar)_._ Height 15cm, spread at maturity about 1.5m per plant:


https://www.jacksonsnurseries.co.uk/cotoneaster-microphyllus.html
Trim once a year and you have solved the problem of the scrappy corners where specimen plants and flowers do not really work. Now is a good time to plant. Good luck and green fingers.


----------



## pawl (1 Nov 2020)

potsy said:


> I quite fancy an Acer in the garden, thanks for this advice.
> 
> Like the idea of keeping it in a pot too, will look into that.



My AcerThis was a cheapo from Aldi severa years ago


----------



## furball (1 Nov 2020)

Hicky said:


> Can someone tell me what this delight is filling my beds? The plant front and centre with the red stems. I assume it’s a weed as it grows fairly readily and quickly however my Ms planted a wild seed mix so I’m unsure....
> View attachment 555751


Herb Robert
https://www.rhs.org.uk/advice/profile?pid=991


----------



## Hicky (1 Nov 2020)

Two Acers bought, the red for the garden to contrast against the one already planted and the Orange dream is going in a wooden planter I’ll make for the front which is north facing however it gets some sun late in the evening.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Nov 2020)

Lawn question.. Is now a good time to scarify a lawn. It's quite moist underfoot at the moment with lots of moss creeping ever onwards.


----------



## jowwy (21 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Lawn question.. Is now a good time to scarify a lawn. It's quite moist underfoot at the moment with lots of moss creeping ever onwards.


Should have been done early October......it’s way too wet now and if you reseed, it won’t grow and will leave you with really muddy patches.


you could buy a grass friendly moss killing seed instead and just sprinkle it all over the garden


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Nov 2020)

jowwy said:


> Should have been done early October......it’s way too wet now and if you reseed, it won’t grow and will leave you with really muddy patches.
> 
> 
> you could buy a grass friendly moss killing seed instead and just sprinkle it all over the garden


I was thinking it might be too wet. I'll go with the second option, I reckon, thanks.


----------

